# iCAN Amp Review: A New Amp that Gives You More: More Bass, More Soundstage and More Detail



## Nirmalanow

*Brief Summary:* To get right to the point, the iCAN amp by iFi is a great performing small desktop amp with amazing features at its price point of $249. Anyone who wants more bass or more soundstage, space and detail from their headphones might find this affordable amp to be the answer to their prayers. The included "X-Bass" and "3D" features of this amp offer an effective bass boost and soundstage/detail enhancement that literally take the sound to a whole new dimension, while the overall sound of the amp itself is detailed, powerful and smooth.
   

   
   
   
*Background and Setup:* Recently, I contacted Vincent at iFi to ask about whether it was possible to use a battery with their new desktop amp to make it more of a transportable amp, and also asked if they would consider loaning me a unit for review. He replied that it is possible to use a battery and that they are even considering offering one as an option. Even better, he suggested I get in touch with Avatar Acoustics in Georgia which is their US importer, and sure enough they were glad to send along an iCAN for me to review. (Note: I have no affiliation, financial or otherwise, with iFi or Avatar Acoustics.)
   
  I mostly listened through Sennheiser HD650s with a Plussound silver/gold cable as these turned out to be a great match with the iCAN and also are a headphone a lot of people are familiar with. I also tried out several other headphones with the amp and will comment on them also. For source, I mostly used an iBasso DX100 with WAV and lossless files. I will also compare the iCAN to the ALO Continental V2 and the Tralucent T1 amps for reference points. I burned the iCAN in for 7 days before coming to any firm conclusions about its sound, although I was not patient enough to wait that long to start listening.
   
*Packaging, Accesories and Build:* I do not want to waste time rehashing info that is available elsewhere, so suffice it to say that the packaging was fine and the build of the amp is attractive and solid. For more info of this sort and lots of nice pictures, here is another helpful review by mrinspire.
   
  One brief note about the design/build: The 1/8 inch input on the back of the amp is very slightly recessed. As a result my RAL mini to mini interconnect did not always seat fully as the plug is a little bigger in diameter than the recessed area on the amp. I finally switched to another mini to mini cable as the RAL had a tendency to come loose when I adjusted the volume or switched one of the switches. With the thinner diameter plug on my other cable, the problem has not reappeared.
   
  And just for convenience here are the rather impressive specs taken directly from the iFi website (http://www.iFi-audio.com/en/iCAN.html):
   
  SpeciFications:             
  Signal to Noise Ratio:             >117dB(A)
  Total Harmonic Distortion(THD):      <0.003%(400mV/150R)
  Frequency Response: 0.5Hz to 500KHz(-3dB)
  Output Power:            >400mW(32Ω)
  Output ImpedanceZout):      <0.5Ω
  Input Voltage:             AC 100 - 240V, 50/60Hz
  Power Consumption: < 4W idle, 10W max.
  Dimensions:    158(l)x68(w)x28(h)mm
  Weight:           216g(0.48lbs)
   
*Sound: *To start out, I listened some to the amp with all of the extra features turned off to get a baseline of the amp's sound. Most reviews would now offer an overview of the bass, mids and treble. Well I am going to keep it simple and say that this amp does reproduce the bass, mids and treble very well. I am stating it so simply because in general I find the differences among the amps I have on hand to be slight and they all get the basics very right. The differences are a matter of the slightest flavoring (which I find is often the case with the gear I try), and I can easily believe I might not be able to identify them in one of those ABX blind tests.
   
  Even though the differences are incredibly slight, in comparing the iCAN to the ALO Continental V2, the Continental is a warmer, lusher amp. It evokes a smoky jazz club with a little alcohol in the bloodstream. I sometimes want to turn it up to hear a little more deeply into the music as the edges are soft. In contrast, the Tralucent T1 is all power and business. Each note is controlled and delivered with precision. It evokes a well damped studio or a concert hall with perfect acoustics. I sometimes find myself turning it down as I can do so without losing any details.
   
  The iCAN is more in the Tralucent power and clarity camp with all of the extra enhancements turned off. It has plenty of power and so can take complete control of the headphones leaving no sound unheard. Again this flavoring is slight but noticeable. Years ago I drove a Saab 900 on the weekends and a small underpowered Mazda sedan during the week. Every Saturday, I would be amazed at the solidity and power of the Saab, and then after about 10-15 minutes I would just be driving. Then on Monday I would remark to myself about the relative roughness and sluggishness of the Mazda, and then after about 10-15 minutes I would just be driving. These three amps are much closer in quality: more like entry level BMW, Mercedes and Lexus models. When I go from one to the next, the differences are there, but with all three amps after a few minutes, I am just listening to music.
   
  But saying the iCAN has a powerful and clear sound is like saying that a Ferrari can keep up with traffic on the freeway. Things get much more interesting with this little amp when you metaphorically take it off the crowded freeway and start up a winding mountain pass. And unlike in a car where finding an empty, curvy road is hard, unleashing the full potential of this amp only requires flicking a couple of little innocuous looking switches on the front panel...
   
*X-Bass:* The switch on the left is for the X-bass which as the name suggests is a bass boost. Without it engaged the bass is all there but very polite like I find most headphone bass to be. But move the switch to the lower of the two levels of boost and there is a definite but subtle filling in of the lowest bass sounds which is very satisfying. And with headphones that can take it, switching on the higher level of bass boost evokes something less printable than "Holy Mother of God!" We are definitely not in polite territory anymore, especially on reggae and other music with a driving bass beat. It has been a while since I literally got up and started dancing with my headphones on, but this bass feature regularly gets me up out of my chair and shaking my joints loose.
   
  With the HD650s I mostly leave the switch in the lower boost setting according to an audiophile standard where a subwoofer should only be noticed when you turn it off, but sometimes my hand slips over to the switch and cranks up that full on, mega-bass, earth mover setting when the music seems to call for it. However, it is not just on bass heavy music that this X-Bass feature comes into play, even though the bass boost effect is clearly in the lowest frequencies and does not mess up the mids. I will quote Srajan from a recent review of the Zu Audio Submission sub-woofer on his 6moons.com website as he describes very clearly why low bass matters even with music that has little or no bass frequencies:
   
_If you're still out in the cold wondering why one would even want 20Hz bass—surely that's fit only for the boom-truck brigade—the answer is simple. It's not about any rave, disco or reggae excess. It's about scale, soundstaging, ease, color saturation and rhythmic grip when kick/bass drums and related beat makers add weight, kick and pitch intelligibility. It might have been British REL subwoofer firm who first did girl+guitar type dealer demos with and without subwoofer. This demonstrated how recording-venue cues are seemingly associated with very long wavelengths at very low amplitude even on material that's apparently devoid of any real bass. That effect is very real. It's the first thing Martin Gateley, designer of the Wave 40, said when we added the Submission. More scale. Aside from the primitive obvious of more extended bass, the far more impressive transformation related to space and size. Everything instantly grew bigger and deeper. Save for hearing synthesized infrasonic chicanery on ambient and electronic albums which regular speakers can't reproduce fully, the primary benefit of building out the lowest octave thus isn't about more bass per se. It's what mostly instinctual (rather than directly audible) bass adds to dimensionality and participatory involvement._
   
  I think the above explains part of what I am hearing with the X-Bass engaged. On some music with a strong low bass component, the effect is obvious and quite enjoyable. But on less bass heavy music, I still hear a fullness and completeness to the sound that perfectly complements the added air and space of the 3D effect (see below). The two together create a more realistic sense of music being played in a venue instead of inside my head. The added presence in the low frequencies gives the sense of how music pressurizes the air inside the room when using speakers, and without it the music seems thin and lifeless in comparison.
   
*3D effect:* The other toggle switch on the front panel has an effect on the holy grail of headphone listeners: a more realistic soundstage. Again there are three settings but they are not just different levels of effect. The off is obviously a bypass setting. The down or one dot position sounds like a typical crossfeed which brings the music into a more central and unified whole. For a lot of music this sounds a bit like mono, but it is pretty nice on music with excessive stereo separation like old Beatle's songs. Someone who does not like "headphone sound" because of the excessive separation of the right and left channels might find this setting to be a useful one. It also can be easier on the brain to listen to very complex music like large orchestral pieces with this setting as it becomes effortless to hear the entire gestalt of the music without trying to sort out everything that is going on to the right and the left of my head. There is more of a back of the hall perspective, instead of a sitting in the middle of the band perspective that headphones can have.
   
  However, flick this little switch up to the three dot position and prepare to enter into a whole new dimension of space and time and detail. The sound is spread wider, moved out of the head and the level of micro-detail goes up a couple of notches.
   
  At first it is hard to pin down everything that is going on. There is definitely more air and perhaps a bit of reverb that better mimics the acoustics of a large room versus the space inside your headphones. In addition, the micro-details jump out at you and almost bite you in the ears. I have a TDS sound enhancer on my speaker system that boosts the volume of softer sounds relative to the rest of the sounds in the music, and it seems that this 3D effect on the iCAN is also doing something like that. You can hear every little shimmer, rattle, texture of the sound and performer's breath. Hearing this much detail makes the sound without the 3D effect again seem a little lifeless and flat.
   
  Unfortunately this switch also boosts the high end frequencies a bit and so if your headphones or music are already kind of bright, it can be a bit too much. Also, this boosting of low level sounds includes any hiss in the recording. I am not talking about hiss coming from the amp as the amp is dead quiet even with high sensitivity phones, but any hiss that is in the recording also gets boosted. (_EDIT added: There is some noise with higher sensitivity phones, but it is not an issue at normal listening volumes. But if you crank the volume all of the way with a pair of high sensitivity phones and the music paused, there will be some noise. Less if you use an external battery as described here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/654405/ican-amp-review-a-new-amp-that-gives-you-more-more-bass-more-soundstage-and-more-detail/195#post_9624958)_. Another occasional drawback is the added reverb can get a little echoey on certain songs. All of these problems only appear very occasionally, and most of the time the overall effect is worth it even when these little drawbacks appear. Of course you can also turn off the entire 3D effect with a flick of the switch. And simultaneously engaging the bass boost seems to balance things out and make the high end boost fit into the overall gestalt of the music without things getting too bright. I tend to leave the 3D on 90% of the time now that I have played with it enough to hear what is going on.
   
  As for instrument separation, you can switch the 3D on and off and actually hear individual instruments move further to the right or left and separate from other instruments. I find most of the time with headphones when two or more people are singing it will sound like one person with more than one voice, or with instrumental music, it will sound like several instrumentalists are all sitting on each other's lap. The shift in position when the 3D effect is on separates the voices or instruments into clearly defined locations in the soundstage. Sometimes when I switch on the 3D, I notice more voices that I had not realized were there, as in "Oh, there are two backup singers, not just one."
   
  And speaking of soundstage, things definitely get a little wider, taller and more spacious. If you like a lot of air and space when you listen to music you are going to want to take an extended flight at the higher altitudes available on the iCAN with this 3D feature engaged. (Sorry for mixing in an aviation metaphor with all of my automotive references.)
   
  Another reviewer suggested that it also moved the sound a little further in front of you, and at first I just did not hear anything like that. Then I realized what was going on. When I listen to headphones, the soundstage I am hearing wraps around the back of my head, although most of the time it is also still inside my head. When I engage the 3D effect the soundstage is further out of my head...to the rear, not further in front of me. Once I recognized what was happening, it was clear why the soundstage felt more realistic. I do not mind having the venue behind me as long as that is what I am expecting to hear. Although I do remember reading how if you wear glasses that turn the world upside down long enough, your brain adjusts and sees the world right side up. Then when you take the glasses off the world is upside down until your brain adjusts again! Maybe some people unconsciously hear the sound as being further in front of them when it is just further away (but in back of them). It is like their mind does a mirror image thing and interprets the sound as being more out in front. Even with the K1000s I used to have, the soundstage was always behind me. Just to be clear, the ICAN amp does not turn the HD650s into K1000 soundstage champions, but it does lift the sound out of the head a noticeable amount.
   
*Xbass and 3D:* Put these two little features of this amp together and it all falls into place. More low end weight, more subliminal body to the mids, more detail, air, space, separation, and soundstage. In other words: more, more, and more! As mentioned when the two available effects are both switched on, they nicely balance each other out. Another positive side effect is that the music comes alive and has full body at a much lower listening volume which should be good for the long term health of my ears. Anything that makes it easier to hear the emotion and detail of the music with the volume at a reasonable level is a great hearing saver. Unfortunately, the sound is so good, that I still end up sometimes cranking up the volume, but this tendency might fade as I become more used to hearing sound that is so good.
   
  In case you are still wondering if I like this amp, I can only say that this review unit is never going back to Avatar Acoustics. I will be buying my unit. And that is in spite of the fact that it is not portable because of the need for a power outlet, although that might change if iFi comes out with an external battery pack like the ALO Passport for the Pan AM. My setup is transportable and I like taking it outside in the beautiful weather that we have here in Arizona, so I will be giving up some flexibility to use this amp. I may wait for iFi to solve my problem with a companion battery pack or I may buy the battery listed here: http://www.bixpower.com/BAT-BX948-p/bat-bx948.htm to regain my transportability...Or I might just run an extension cord out into the yard. (_Note added: I bought the battery and it works great as long as you ask Bix Power to include a 5.5mm x 2.1mm connector. It slightly cleans up the sound as described here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/654405/ican-amp-review-a-new-amp-that-gives-you-more-more-bass-more-soundstage-and-more-detail/195#post_9624958)_
   
*Headphone pairings:* As mentioned the HD650s really shine with this amp. Like most headphones, there is a bit of a drop off in the lowest octaves with these headphones, but the Sennheisers naturally have a nice euphonic boost in the upper-bass and lower mids. To my ears, this gives them a wonderful tone and fullness. However, if you give them a boosted low bass signal from the iCAN, then the bottom end fills in nicely, and the headphones are able to make low bass that is not muddy or bloated while still providing that warm rich tone in the mids. In addition, the extra detail and sparkle added by the 3D effect really obliterates any Sennheiser veil. Suddenly these headphones keep up with my Beyer T1s in both detail and soundstage.
   
  As for the Beyerdynamic T1s, these headphones already have lots of detail and a surprisingly good soundstage that actually seems to place the sound slightly outside of my head. So the benefits of the 3D effect are not as dramatic and can even veer into being too much on some overly bright music, which however is easily corrected by turning it off. However, the bass boost is a definite plus on all music as these headphones seem even more polite in the bass than the HD650s. I found I could leave the bass boost in the high setting most of the time with the Beyers as they have such a tight and controlled bass that the sound never got muddy, and the bass on these headphones can use the extra oomph. Or maybe I am just becoming a basshead since the bass sounds so good with this amp. These are high impedance (600 ohm) and yet the iCAN amp still has power to spare. I do not have any extremely hard to drive headphones, but I did read this post where the iCAN was reported to work well even with the HE-6: http://www.head-fi.org/t/648968/a-headphone-shootout-from-a-speaker-listener-testing-eight-headphones-from-80-to-1-200/75#post_9207390.  (As an aside, I am trying to decide between keeping the HD650s and the T1s. Right now with this new amp, the HD650s are on top, but I am waiting until I get the Altmann Tera Player on its way to me to decide for good. _Note added:_ The Tera arrived and it does warm up the T1 headphones a fair amount which is making it hard to decide again. Someone who likes a cleaner more analytical sound would probably find the iCAN/Beyer matchup to be ideal especially with the ability to boost the bass on the T1s which goes a long ways to balance out their highly technical sound. And while the 3D effect is not as dramatic an improvement on these phones, I must say that with it engaged, I have had more than a few of those moments where the sound seems so real and in the room that it is kind of spooky. I like being spooked that way!)
   
  I have a pair of AKG K550s that are a little harder for me to pin down. I am still trying to figure out what I think of them. Not sure if I really like their tone as it does not sound completely natural to me on any amp I have tried so far. I will say that the bass boost is much less important on these cans, as they already have a inherent bloom in the low end as long as your head is the right size to get a good seal from these closed cans. Turn the X-Bass up to the higher setting on these cans and bass starts to sound like an elephant that has eaten too many peanuts. As for the 3D effect, these cans do not respond as well to it. The detail increases but I can't hear much difference in soundstage width or depth when I engage the 3D effect. So maybe the increase in soundstage does not work as well with every headphone. The added detail is nice though and does bring the headphones more alive.
   
  I hooked up my REO iems and these are detailed but bass light headphones, so once again the bass boost was a big help, but the 3D effect is not as dramatic. I guess when you can already hear lots of detail, it does not make much of an impression when you add in more. And while the 3D effect does widen the soundstage a little, the effect is not enough to make these in-ear headphones sound like open full sized cans.
   
  I borrowed my wife's Yamaha EPH-100 iems. I find these in ears have a surprising amount of bass and so I did not need to boost anything down there. However, the uplift from the 3D switch was a nice injection of detail and space, although again as with the REOs, the soundstage did not quite make it out of my head. These are 16 ohm headphones and so the volume control comes on pretty strong. I never got above 10 o'clock and mostly 9 o'clock was plenty. This is a desktop amp, so it might not pair up ideally with easy to drive iems, although both iems I tried were fine and I could still control the volume as needed. It is too bad that iFi did not include a gain switch, but then you can't get everything in any one amp, especially at the $249 price point.
   
  The Koss Porta Pros modded by Hiflight Audio that I picked up to try with my incoming Tera Player are a lot like the HD650s; a warm sound signature that benefits from the added detail and sparkle of the 3D effect. These little on-ear headphones have a surprising amount of bass and so do not need the X-Bass boost, unless you are in the mood for a lot of bass.
   
  I also have a pair of Sony MDR-XB500s which are lower priced headphones with too much bass that tends to overpower the mids and treble. I got them for next to nothing and I use them for audiobooks and other non musical listening. However, when I hooked them up to the iCAN, they became quite listenable. This little amp is not a miracle worker, but a bad set of headphones may become usable. Obviously I did not use the X-Bass, but the 3D soundstage and detail boost did lift the rest of the spectrum up out of the mud where I could then hear it.
   
  I hope you can see how the iCAN does have a unique ability to tailor its sound to each headphone's strengths and weaknesses. It is great to be able to switch the effects on and off until I find the sound that fits in with the particular headphones I am using. Similarly, it is handy when listening to be able to tailor the sound on the fly. If an overly bright song comes on, I can reach over and tone it down a bit. Or if I am in the mood to move the earth some, I can always give even my bass heavy headphones a kick in the butt.
   
  Overall, the iCAN probably pairs the best with warm, mid-centric headphones like the HD650; subtly adding in some more lows and highs on those phones results in a wonderfully balanced sound. For more info on individual headphone pairings, Bedlam Inside's headphone shootout compares a wide range of phones using this amp here. With any headphone, the ability to add to the soundstage and separation is a rare feature among amps of any price, and there are also not many amps I am aware of at this low price point that also have a very well executed bass boost. However, with all of the emphasis in this review about the extra features, I will mention again that the basic sound of the amp is also top notch. This is not just about some gimmicks, and the extra features only add to the clear, musical sound of this little amp.
   
*In conclusion:* In my work as a spiritual teacher I point to an experiential definition of the truth: The truth is what opens your heart and quiets your mind. When an insight or realization moves us into a more complete experience of reality, it opens and expands our awareness and our sense of self or identity, which I refer to as the _heart_. And naturally when we touch a larger truth, we have less to think about or figure out so the mind gets relatively quiet. In this open, expanded and quiet state there is an ease and flow to our being that allows our essential peace, joy and love to be experienced and expressed more freely. (You can read more about this perspective in the long excerpt from one of my books here)
   
  In relation to the audiophile journey, this principle is experienced when we hear reproduced music that is more real or true. Something about being in contact with the more real and authentic sound allows us to open up and also be more authentic and real ourselves. Specifically we relax, expand and are more effortlessly aware of the music.
   
  Unfortunately in my experience, the moments of an "aha" in trying out new audio equipment are fairly rare, and the differences between different gear can be incredibly slight. It is similar to how in the spiritual journey, there can be long stretches where not much seems to shift or change. And yet every now and then, it seems that divine grace touches me and I am deeply moved by a glimpse of a bigger or truer reality.
   
  In search of these "aha" moments, I have tried lots of equipment over the years and have even tried some pretty far out setups (such as this one) to try and get more of that authentic sound we all are seeking. My budget is limited so I have not been able to play with the very highest priced gear, and perhaps some of that would get me to the place where the music is so real that I could just relax and _be_. Meanwhile, it is a real treat when something I can afford does bring about a noticeable shift into a higher "reality."
   
  The iCAN is one of those treats. The two biggest hurdles facing the headphone user compared to a speaker system are the physical limits of headphone soundstage (and the related issues of imaging and separation) and limited headphone bass. The iCAN with its two relevant extra features takes my music to a more realistic dimension in both of these qualities, along with a healthy dose of added detail. So far it does not seem to do so in an artificial manner (all of the effects are accomplished without digital manipulation of the sound as the amp works completely in the analog domain) and it is rarely fatiguing, (and when it is, relief is just a flick of a switch away). The added naturalness is both engaging and relaxing. I forget about my equipment for a while and just enjoy the music. There is not much more I can ask for than that.


----------



## Nirmalanow

For those who like to read a lot, here are a few more tidbits:
   
  Vincent from iFi read an early version of my review and had some of his own insights to share:
   
  "You may not know this but iFi is majority-owned by AMR. They manufacture high-end audio equipment from US$5,000 - US$15,000, so despite the affordable price, iFi’s audio DNA is a cut above the norm. This is why you found our technical info maybe somewhat too good to be true. If you do not mind our suggesting, it is worthwhile pointing this out as the 2-channel crowd know AMR but the headphone crowd does not (yet!).
   
  Due to AMR’s heritage this is why:
  1. The analogue circuitry of ALL iFi equipment including the iCAN (iDAC and iPHONO) run in Class A. This is ‘unheard of’ in the sub US$500 category. This explains the naturalness and ease with which you noted that you could enjoy the iCAN for hours on end. For us, this is the ONLY test of whether or not product ‘delivers’.
  2. Another core tenant of AMR is that no ‘one sound fits all’ which is why they have also imposed this upon iFi. You will see that where possible/applicable, then iFi products are adjustable. Because there is no 1 type of headphone or 1 type of recording.
   
  XBass for different Headphones – no explanation required for difference frequency response of each and every type of headphone out there (and there are a lot of them). We can go into the detailed explanation but you already did in your article regarding bass and lower octaves. You hit the nail on the head with your noting that the human hearing system does not only ‘hears’, but also ‘senses’. This also sheds light on why super tweeters do what they do yet the human ear sure doesn’t ‘hear’ up to 40kHz!
   
  3D Holographic for different Recordings – nearly all recordings are mixed for speakers. So they CANNOT sound ‘right’ on headphones. This is why on the underside and in the instruction manual, we have set out the recommended settings for certain types of recordings. Your observation about the recoding noise being more audible is correct as the noise floor is quite good but it is like listening to good vinyl, you hear the music, not the occasional tick/pop."
   
_Note: The section in the manual he is referring to suggests the lower one dot setting for music with excessive stereo separation, and the upper three dot setting for music that is flat or lifeless._
   
  I also asked Vincent his personal take on the 3D effect:
   
  "I personally cannot listen with headphones because of the ‘in your head’ sensation. I only do my headphone listening with the iCAN in the chain. For most recordings that are of above average quality, I leave it on 1 dot. I do NO listening with the 3D off. Sometimes I use the 3 dots. But this is the beauty, if you like your suspension stiffer, you can set it accordingly. For someone else, they may like their suspension softer. There is no right/wrong. We just give the user the options for them to go for it."
   
  He also added this background info about AMR:
   
  AMR stands for Abbingdon Music Research. Our philosophy is to cherry-pick the highest sound quality from the past and present technologies – so we use valves along with cutting-edge digital components for example. Abingdon (with one ‘d’) in Oxford is the home of the Mini Rally car which is a compact car that beat all the big cars (Lancia, Saab etc).
   
  AMR’s audio approach is the same, to have all the audio and power supply in one ‘small’ chassis. Even though it is one chassis, it can compete with the BIG machines that have many boxes.
   
  Our current approach is like this:
   

   
   
  Vincent also forwarded a new review by Chris Martens from HifiPlus magazine. Here is a brief quote:
   
  "As you listen to the iCAN, then, you might feel-as I did- that its sound would be praiseworthy in an amp two to four times its price. It's that good.
   
  In terms of timbre and overall presentation, the iCAN has a contemporary amp's emphasis on wide bandwidth and extension at the frequency extremes, but tempered with what I consider characteristically British emphasis on such essential musical priorities as natural warmth, smoothness, midrange subtlety and finesse, and overarching three-dimensionality."
   
  And even more reading:
   
  Article about the power supply for the iCAN: http://www.facebook.com/notes/ifi-audio/ifi-audio-ultra-low-noise-acdc-adapter/483150281720719
  Article about the X-Bass feature: http://www.facebook.com/notes/ifi-audio/xbass-totally-addicted-to-bass/467554343280313
  Article about the 3D Holographic sound: http://www.facebook.com/notes/ifi-audio/what-is-3d-holographic-sound/465871956781885


----------



## Nirmalanow

Note: iFi and Avatar Acoustics recently sent me the newer smaller portable battery powered version of the iCAN called the Nano iCAN. My impressions of the iCAN's baby brother are in this review:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-nano-portable-headphone-amp/reviews/10801


----------



## asdfvtn

That was an amazing and comprehensive review, thank you so much! I'm ready to see a lot of buzz around here about this soon.


----------



## Wild

Nice thorough review. Glad to find another budget performer.
"bass starts to sound like an elephant that has eaten too many peanuts."  This had me cracking up


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





asdfvtn said:


> That was an amazing and comprehensive review, thank you so much! I'm ready to see a lot of buzz around here about this soon.





>


 
  Who knows, maybe sometimes the FOTM turns out to be decent


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





wild said:


> Nice thorough review. Glad to find another budget performer.
> "bass starts to sound like an elephant that has eaten too many peanuts."  This had me cracking up


 

 It is always especially rewarding to find something that is affordable and performs above its price. And glad you liked the pachyderm reference


----------



## lee730

Nice review Nirmalanow .


----------



## WickedChicken

Excellent review.  NOw the big question is where/when can I get one?


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





wickedchicken said:


> Excellent review.  NOw the big question is where/when can I get one?


 

 http://www.ifi-audio.com/en/sales.html


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Nice review Nirmalanow .


 

 Thanks lee370, I had fun writing it, although I don't think I will give up my day job


----------



## lee730

If you could you probably would  lol


----------



## Sound Quest

I wonder how this would fair with the K702s...


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





sound quest said:


> I wonder how this would fair with the K702s...


 

 If you read further down in the headphone thread, he adds a review of the K701 using this amp: http://www.head-fi.org/t/648968/a-headphone-shootout-from-a-speaker-listener-testing-eight-headphones-from-80-to-1-200/45#post_9158684
   
  In addition I am getting a pair of K702s, so I will be adding my own impressions to this thread. EDIT: My deal for the K702s feel through, and I really wanted to try a closed can, so I am getting a pair of DT770-LEs.


----------



## mrinspire

Inspiring and complete review!
   
  iFi iCAN is a good amp indeed!


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Nirmalanow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you read further down in the headphone thread, he adds a review of the K701 using this amp: http://www.head-fi.org/t/648968/a-headphone-shootout-from-a-speaker-listener-testing-eight-headphones-from-80-to-1-200/45#post_9158684
> 
> In addition I am getting a pair of K702s, so I will be adding my own impressions to this thread.


 
   
  If I may chime in (love that iCAN review incidentally) if the K702 are essentially the same as K701 sound wise, then I have to say that I yet to hear much I personally like better than iCAN & K701. It is an addictive combo.
   
It goes straight past your brain and makes you want to get up and shake it! The only thing that would do me better is if someone makes a pair of Stax that sound as solid, flat and robust in the bass and go as loud as the HiFiman HE-500 or I hear something better in actual 'cans - until then I'm still "borrowing" the 701's of John (yeah, fat chance I'll let them go any time soon).

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





bedlam inside said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I may chime in (love that iCAN review incidentally) if the K702 are essentially the same as K701 sound wise, then I have to say that I yet to hear much I personally like better than iCAN & K701. It is an addictive combo.
> 
> ...


 

 That is great to know. I look forward to hearing them soon!


----------



## Nirmalanow

I added some articles to the second post in this thread that are from iFi's facebooks page. They explain some more about the features of the iCAN. Here are the links again:
   
  Article about the power supply for the iCAN: http://www.facebook.com/notes/ifi-audio/ifi-audio-ultra-low-noise-acdc-adapter/483150281720719
  Article about the X-Bass feature: http://www.facebook.com/notes/ifi-audio/xbass-totally-addicted-to-bass/467554343280313
  Article about the 3D Holographic sound: http://www.facebook.com/notes/ifi-audio/what-is-3d-holographic-sound/465871956781885


----------



## putente

Is this company based in France?


----------



## Nirmalanow

I have had some more time with the Beyer T1s and the iCAN, and it is making me appreciate the lower ("one dot") setting on the 3D effects switch. I was intrigued that Vincent from iFi said he mostly listened to this setting, as on the HD650s it is kind of soft and muted although the music is nicely focused and unified. But the T1s tend to be very bright to my ears with already pretty good soundstage so the high end boost and space infusion of the "three dot" upper setting is simply too much on a lot of music. So I spent some time with the switch down on the one dot setting and found that with this very different effect, the T1s became very easy to listen to. The upper setting is a bit like the Ferrari in my car metaphor: tremendous potential but a bit finicky and difficult to get the most out of it. The lower setting is more like a big luxury sedan that you can just relax and enjoy. Still a nice taut and powerful ride, but a lot of comfort and ease also. The Ferrari can be incredibly stimulating and fun, but not necessarily something you want to spend days and days of driving with.
   
  So the T1s with the full on 3D effect work best with simple ensemble music (say 1-4 musicians) where the added space and detail creates that spooky real sense of the sound being in the room. With more complicated music or with music that already has a lot of room ambience in the original recording, the sound gets a little scattered. And with overly bright recordings the sound gets a little too edgy. But then I just reach over and switch to the one dot setting and everything calms down and is much more forgiving. Again it is a sound you could listen to for hours. The little bit of crossfeed makes it much easier on your brain to just take in the flow of the music and not have to work so hard at keeping everything sorted.
   
  In contrast the HD650s seem to need that injection of adrenaline and space that the three dot setting provides. Otherwise they can seem kind of thick and heavy. So with these phones, it is much more of a set it and forget it proposition. Mostly I just leave the switch up in the three dot position and listen from there. Only very occasionally does a song come on that has me wanting to tone things down a bit and now I go to the one dot setting for my dose of relaxation.
   
  Instead of just one sound signature, I seem to like a lot of variety of sounds, which typically means reaching for a different set of headphones. But with this amp, I can just flick a switch when I get restless and experience a new gestalt to the music instantly.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





putente said:


> Is this company based in France?


 

 they are in the UK


----------



## Nirmalanow

Here is a very long review of a pair of Stax headphones that includes a very comprehensive description of soundstage in headphones:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/40313/stax-sr-007-omega-ii-a-review-after-4-years-of-ownership

 Probably explains a lot of what makes the 3D Holographic feature do what it does.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I just heard from iFi that they might be creating some music samples so people could hear the 3D effect online. I guess there are some technical hurdles to overcome, but if these samples become available, I will link to them on this thread.


----------



## runswithaliens

Thanks for the informative and smooth review Nirmalanow.
   
  This amp may be just what I am looking for for my headphones (predominantly HD650).  I was a little disappointed to see that they didn't add a pair of preamp outputs to the back, as those same bass boost and sound field options might be interesting to try in the speaker realm.  Although I did recently read an interesting article explaining that the requirements for a preamp are not the same as for a headphone amp, so to do it right then it would have to be a larger more expensive unit probably... but there you have it.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





runswithaliens said:


> Thanks for the informative and smooth review Nirmalanow.
> 
> This amp may be just what I am looking for for my headphones (predominantly HD650).  I was a little disappointed to see that they didn't add a pair of preamp outputs to the back, as those same bass boost and sound field options might be interesting to try in the speaker realm.  Although I did recently read an interesting article explaining that the requirements for a preamp are not the same as for a headphone amp, so to do it right then it would have to be a larger more expensive unit probably... but there you have it.


 

 Yes, it is hard to find everything in one amp....especially for $249.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Well, the heart won out over the head and I just sold the Beyer T1s. I just find the combination of the iCAN and the HD650s to be so warm and full bodied. The T1s were probably better technically, but they did not convey as much emotion for me. And with the T1, I was always fiddling with the 3D switch for each song, while with the HD650s I can just leave it on the three dot setting and get lost in the music. The sound is somehow lively and engaging without being fatiguing. I am loving it!


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





runswithaliens said:


> This amp may be just what I am looking for for my headphones (predominantly HD650).  I was a little disappointed to see that they didn't add a pair of preamp outputs to the back, as those same bass boost and sound field options might be interesting to try in the speaker realm.  Although I did recently read an interesting article explaining that the requirements for a preamp are not the same as for a headphone amp, so to do it right then it would have to be a larger more expensive unit probably... but there you have it.


 
   
  Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Yes, it is hard to find everything in one amp....especially for $249.


 
   
  One way to look at it is that for $250 to spend on a good headamp, you get either the nifty sound enhancements or you get the preamp out, corresponding to the iCAN and Asgard 2, respectively. I opted for the latter and a set of near-field monitors, reasoning that the headphone limitations that iCAN is trying to solve might better be resolved by simply investing in speakers. Although that does at least double the investment, so purely for headphone listening without the need for selectable gain and preamp outs, iCAN is the better bet, assuming the baseline amp performance is sound with both, which I think is a reasonable assumption with these two amps. That said, I wouldn't rule out adding iCAN to the arsenal just for fun when I have another $250 to blow on audio equipment.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





aerocraft67 said:


> One way to look at it is that for $250 to spend on a good headamp, you get either the nifty sound enhancements or you get the preamp out, corresponding to the iCAN and Asgard 2, respectively. I opted for the latter and a set of near-field monitors, reasoning that the headphone limitations that iCAN is trying to solve might better be resolved by simply investing in speakers. Although that does at least double the investment, so purely for headphone listening without the need for selectable gain and preamp outs, iCAN is the better bet, assuming the baseline amp performance is sound with both, which I think is a reasonable assumption with these two amps. That said, I wouldn't rule out adding iCAN to the arsenal just for fun when I have another $250 to blow on audio equipment.


 
  The other factor that is hard to pin down is the synergy with your other equipment. I sometimes think that instead of reviewing individual components, we should all review complete systems including everything from source to headphone. In the middle of my review, I got my new Altmann Tera Player, and while everything I said in the review applied before and after this new addition, still the Tera took everything to a whole new level. There is something about the warmth and tone of this little DAP that when matched with the iCAN and the HD650s results in a very special sound. I guess that is why people often say "your mileage may vary" on here. It is hard to predict how each source and/or amp will perform with each new headphone you try.
   
  And personally I am focusing on maximizing SQ with a pure headphone system. It seems you can get high quality sound for much less money than with speakers, and since my wife and I have very different tastes in music, headphones give me much more domestic bliss also.


----------



## bbophead

Howdy:
   
   
  I'd like to chime in with a few impressions and opinions on the iCAN.  I mostly agree with Nirmalanow but there's some other stuff that a prospective purchaser might like to know.
   
  Just some background:  I listen to CDs and LPs exclusively, no real listening via computer and no high rez so I'm real old school.  I have WooAudio WA6,  Headroom Total Airhead (battery only) and DIY class A headphone amps.  My cans are a BeyerDynamic DT660, Grado 325i, woodied cups and large bowls, and a recently acquired HiFiMan HE-4.  A BeyerDynamic DT880 (600 ohms) is going to be up for sale shortly. 
   
  I paid $266 including shipping from Georgia to Texas.  It was nicely packed.  Once unpacked, I did struggle a bit with the wrap-around packaging of the unit's box.  In frustration, I just tore the packaging apart.  Should I ever re-sell the unit, that item will not be part of the sale, lol.
   
  The build quality is quite impressive at any price.  It feels solid and heavy, there is no wasted space, it means the business.
   
  I would characterize the sound of the amp in the "direct modes" as very competent, nice and airy, there's no doubt that this is a solid state amp in that it seems neutral and clean.  A friend built me a solid state class A headphone amp years ago and recently updated it with an alps volume control and a low/high gain switch.  The two are very much like each other in sound.  A comparison between the iCAN and the Woo points up some expected differences.  The Woo sounds rounder and warmer, more enveloping, a little more bass, euphonic, just more pleasing.  One aspect that surprised me was the Woo was able to exhibit layering front to back that the ICAN could not, as in the soloist standing in front of the band/orchestra and being separate from them.   One must take into consideration that the Woo, with stock tubes, retails at $620 plus shipping and with the fancy tubes, totals out at $797.  The differences between the two amps are not vast but I noticed them right away.  The iCAN, however, has a build quality very similar to the Woo and that is high praise.
   
  Some observations about the operation of the iCAN:
   
  The unit is very small, portable like, which makes everything on the unit even smaller.  The volume control is a bit stiff and there is not much range of volume settings available.  With the 660, a very efficient 32 ohm can, 9 o'clock is really loud.  Likewise, with the 325i, 9:30 is about maxed out.  The 600 ohm 880 goes to about 10 o'clock and the much more inefficient HE-4 maxes out at around 11, and, no, not THAT eleven.  With the stiffness of the control coupled with the limited range of motion for comfortable listening, getting just the right level is a challenge.  FWIW, this is one of my pet peeves with most volume controls, they never use the range of motion that should be available.  I think part of that stems from the manufacturer wanting to impress the potential buyer with how little adjustment it takes to play really loud.  This usually provokes the naive belief that the unit is so powerful you can only turn if up a little bit to get really loud.  Oh, well, in this instance, the iCan is no different than most other amps.  But, speaking of power, it had no trouble powering any of my cans, even the notorious planar magnetic.  
   
  The lettering on the unit is, consequently due to its small size, tiny.  I pretty much have to memorize the positions of the Xbass and 3D switches in order to operate them.  I don't use can amps as desktop amps which means I'm probably ten feet from my units.  The other problem is that they are positioned counter intuitively.  I would like the three position switches to function similarly but the Xbass is, from top to bottom, direct/three dots/one dot.  The 3D switch is three dots/direct/one dot.  I keep the provided cheat sheet handy so I can check that I have the switches in the positions I desire.  I'm not sure why the manufacturer designed it like that.  BTW, the unit is "on" all the time until and if you unplug it from the wall.  It never gets more than slightly warm to the touch (good) and the wall wart is a purposely low noise unit (also good).  BTW, I've had the unit plugged in 24/7 for over two weeks so it "should" be burned in by now.  I've had no reason to use the rear mini-jack so I won't comment on it.
   
  Back to the sound:
   
  I like both the Xbass and the 3D capabilities.  With the Xbass switch in the one dot position, this seems about right for the bass shy Grados, three dots can be a bit much unless you want to have too much fun.  The 660 has basically a neutral mid bass (unlike the Grados) and can benefit from the three dots much more.  The HE-4 doesn't need a bass boost (smile).  With the 3D switch in the wide (three dot) position, it's really a bit much with the Grados.  Remember, I have the G-Cushions which already widen the soundstage.  The 660, a closed headphone with superior isolation but with a surprisingly good soundstage, does benefit from the widening.  The HE-4 I find a little restricted as to soundstage width so it benefits as well.  The other feature of the 3D position seems to increase the volume slightly and there also seems to be a brightening in the upper midrange.  This is a good thing on the HE-4 (for me) but can be too much on the 660 and 325i, both being rather bright cans to begiin with.  The one dot position of the 3D switch is a mystery to me.  As an old timer, I remember FM stereo tuners with a blend switch.  It was used to reduce separation in high frequencies which made noisy signals more listenable.  That's what the one dot sounds like and very similar to the crossfeed circuit in the Total Airhead.  Frankly, it makes the sound duller.  I don't like this position so I don't use it.  The reviewer seems to think that reducing the separation enables the listener to sort out complicated music easier.  I would opine just the opposite.  Jamming music together does not make the individual parts easier to hear, it makes it harder.  All IMHO, of course.
   
  I'm not a big "graphs" fan when it comes to headphones .  I've seen too many headphone graphs that, in my opinion, don't match up with my ears.  But amps are different.  I would love to see some frequency response graphs on these two switches/positions.  The Xbass is not a typical bass control where most of the boost occurs around 100Hz.  It sounds more like a 50Hz boost and this is good because it doesn't muddy up the mid-bass.  The 3D three dot position does sound like it's affecting the frequency response and I'm curious to see what that would look like.  The real mystery of the 3D, however, is that I hear, as does the original reviewer, the soundstage spread out left and right.  Very interesting and worthwhile on the right can.
   
  I'm not a writer (no crap) and this is my first (kind of) review.  Nirmalanow is a very good writer, organizes his thought well and covers a lot of ground.  I just wanted to give a little less of a fan-boy look at and listen to, this good and interesting headphone amp.  I think it's certainly worth the money (I bought it before I heard it) and I'll probably be keeping it.  Folks with cans that are less bright than mine, and that would be many, will benefit from this amp even more than I have.  As the reviewer points out, most cans do lack that bottom octave of bass that gives us so much satisfaction when we hear it on loudspeakers and/or subs.  I also think that, in general, closed cans can benefit from the 3D effect by widening the soundstage not to mention those open cans that can(!) seem a little closed in.  I think the iCAN is a winner and I hope this gives prospective buyers an even better idea of what they might be purchasing.
   
  Chow.


----------



## Ixion

How do you think the ican will pair up with some M-Audio Q40's, these being a very bass heavy can, would the bass boost be overkill with them?
   
  All ready an iusbpower owner and over the moon with the quality of this unit..
   
  Great review Nirmalanow btw..


----------



## bbophead

If you're asking me, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I'm not a writer (no crap) and this is my first (kind of) review.  Nirmalanow is a very good writer, organizes his thought well and covers a lot of ground.  I just wanted to give a little less of a fan-boy look at and listen to, this good and interesting headphone amp.  I think it's certainly worth the money (I bought it before I heard it) and I'll probably be keeping it.  Folks with cans that are less bright than mine, and that would be many, will benefit from this amp even more than I have.  As the reviewer points out, most cans do lack that bottom octave of bass that gives us so much satisfaction when we hear it on loudspeakers and/or subs.  I also think that, in general, closed cans can benefit from the 3D effect by widening the soundstage not to mention those open cans that can(!) seem a little closed in.  I think the iCAN is a winner and I hope this gives prospective buyers an even better idea of what they might be purchasing.
> Chow.


 
  I really appreciate your take on this amp. It fits in a lot with what I hear, and yet it offers a different perspective and some info that I did not include. Also great to hear about its matchup with other headphones. So thanks for commenting.
   
  I agree that the amp is great (with the 3d effect engaged) for headphones that need some more brightness, which is why I sold my Beyers which did not need any brightening and kept the HD650s. I also would love to see frequency graphs of the effect.
   
  And I also think it is great to be able to vary the sound a bit with the switches, just for variety's sake. As you mentioned, sometimes it is just plain fun to go a little overboard with the bass! I also find that I like the bass boost in the higher setting on music that has little or no low bass. It seems to accentuate that effect I quoted Srajan about where the lowest frequencies add a sense of space and a larger scale to the music. Everything seems more life-sized with the bass boosted.
   
  I go back and forth with what I think of the one dot setting on the 3D which is like a typical crossfeed. Sometimes it does seem too lifeless and dull, but sometimes it just suits me in the moment, and then I kind of like the simplicity of the sound. I would say that with the HD650s I use the three dot setting 90-95% of the time and only switch to the one-dot very occasionally, most often on a song that was recorded with a lot of brightness or that already has a lot of live room ambience, and that is more complex music.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





ixion said:


> How do you think the ican will pair up with some M-Audio Q40's, these being a very bass heavy can, would the bass boost be overkill with them?
> 
> All ready an iusbpower owner and over the moon with the quality of this unit..
> 
> Great review Nirmalanow btw..


 

 I can't say for sure as I have not used it with any other headphones than those mentioned, but as also mentioned, on a couple of my headphones I did not use the bass boost much. However, if the Q40s could use a bit more detail and energy in the higher frequencies, then it might be a great amp to balance out their sound with the 3D engaged, and just leave the bass boost off most of the time.


----------



## runswithaliens

Nirmalanow, I think I saw in another thread that you mentioned this amp puts out plenty of power into the HD650?  Do you happen to know how much wattage or volts it does put into 300 Ohms?  But even without exact specs, do you feel it fully powers them so that you aren't missing out compared to one of those high-voltage tube amps?
  - Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I am not the best source for the technical info, but of course the specs in my review do list the output at 32 ohms, and I believe you can extrapolate from there the ouptut at 300 ohms. Maybe someone else who knows the formula could do the math, given that the output at 32 ohms is 400 mw.
   
  And I have not used a high voltage tube amp with the HD650s so I cannot compare with one of those. I do find the iCAN has power to spare, and even when I turn the volume up for just a moment beyond where I could stand to listen for long, I do not hear any distortion or breaking up of the sound.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  Quote: 





ixion said:


> How do you think the ican will pair up with some M-Audio Q40's, these being a very bass heavy can, would the bass boost be overkill with them?


 

 I don't know the M-Audio's from Adam, but I tested a few 'cans with the iCAN, including some that got serious bass. The 'cans that alread had dogs bollocks bass did not need XBass and switching it on only really worked for dub reggae and rap.

 You can read my experiences here:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/648968/a-headphone-shootout-from-a-speaker-listener-testing-eight-headphones-from-80-to-1-200
   
  I do find the 3D sound a feature I can live without only grudgingly. 

 I'm starting to wonder if i should do a Nirmalanow and get a battery pack so I can carry the iCAN on the train... Or maybe I am just turning as nutty as a big bag of squirrel fodder?

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Maybe someone else who knows the formula could do the math, given that the output at 32 ohms is 400 mw.


 
   
  By my reckoning, iCAN makes 260 mW into 300 Ω, same as Schiit's Magni and original Asgard. 
   ,


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





bedlam inside said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know the M-Audio's from Adam, but I tested a few 'cans with the iCAN, including some that got serious bass. The 'cans that alread had dogs bollocks bass did not need XBass and switching it on only really worked for dub reggae and rap.
> 
> ...


 

 I was just thinking of a battery for going out in the yard, not for traveling on mass transit!
   
  Check out the Altmann Tera player for some great portable sound....at a very steep price.


----------



## ClieOS

The opamp is TPA6120A2 so in theory it should be able to output some serious watt. It would have been even better if there is a gain selector.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





runswithaliens said:


> I was a little disappointed to see that they didn't add a pair of preamp outputs to the back


 
   



clieos said:


> It would have been even better if there is a gain selector.


 
   
  Too bad it's not the Asgard 2! Actually, why not combine the A2's pre-outs and gain switch with the iCAN's bass boost and 3D enhancement into one desktop amp. I'd buy that all day long for $375.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,

  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Nirmalanow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just thinking of a battery for going out in the yard, not for traveling on mass transit!


 

 Well, I'm on the 8:30 from Maidenhead (no jokes please, at least I don't live in Scun+horpe) to Paddington every morning weekdays and back in the evening whenever I get out of London. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That is 90 minutes on the train each day, without the common delays, the extra on the tube and the other bollocks we get all the time. At least I can afford 1st class, so I get sit among the gentlemen, instead of impersonating a tinned sardine with the other losers.

 I figure if swap my corporate (and heavy) Thinkpad for subnotebook (maybe I can get the appropriation for Zenbook through - I'm due a new machine) I will have enough space and weight to spare for an iCAN and iDAC and a modest size battery in me laptop bag...
   
  I do fancy those magnesium case Toshiba's as well...

 Shame I cannot run the iCAN on USB Power from the Laptop (I do with the iDAC), that would be perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
Maybe iFi can bring out a 3D Sound plugin for J-River? Add XBass in case I use my JVC's? Then I'd just need iDAC and Laptop.

 That would be awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers Rich


----------



## mrinspire

I just have the iDAC and iUSB, they are both excellent as well. I can say although iCAN has a better amp section than iDAC, but for me iDAC is good for the one that don't have good dac, idac is powerful enough to drive those below 100 ohm can with less than half of full volume.
   
  iUSB also provide a cleaner and clearer sound, man believe me, way cleaner and better sound quality. Good work iFi!


----------



## Nirmalanow

Last night I plugged my DT770s into the iCAN now that they are more broken in, and I was pleasantly surprised at how clean and detailed they sound, without veering into the edginess that I heard with the Beyer T1s. Pretty good for a headphone that costs over $1000 less! They pair up well with the iCAN.
   
  But then when I went back to my HD650s there was still that nice warm tone, but now they seemed to lack that last little bit of detail, and I am kind of a detail junkie. I just love hearing every little texture and ambient sound. So I pulled my TDS202 (http://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Research-TDS202-Enhancement-1-Speaker/dp/B00005QZ16) out of my living room system and added it to the chain. Boy does it bring out the details! It was too much with the DT770s, but with the thicker sound of the HD650s, it added a whole new level of sharpness and clarity, even above what the 3D effect does for them.

 So if you have a set of headphones that you like, but that always feel like they lack some of that low-level detail retrieval, and some treble sparkle, then this little gadget can do wonders. It can do this with any amp, not just the iCAN. It also adds even more spaciousness to the soundstage when combined with the 3D effect on the iCAN,so should do the same on any amp.

 It is probably not audiophile approved, but it is still fun, and it is only $30. I will have to see how it wears on me, as in other headphone systems, I found it got tiring after a while. But I think the sound coming out of the Tera Player is so much cleaner and smoother than anything I have ever used as a source in the past, that I might find I can use the TDS device without it wearing on me. It still sounds wonderfully clear but still warm and musical this morning. However, iIf there is any noise in the system, like hiss, that also gets boosted. Here is a review of an earlier discontinued device that used the same technology:http://www.stereotimes.com/acc110198.shtml

 And here is the website of the developer of the technology: http://tdsaudio.net/testimonials/consumer.htm

 Note: There is an error in the title on Amazon. There is no speaker in the unit, and you only need one for hooking up two channels via RCA inputs and outputs. It also comes with two pairs of AR RCA interconnects in the box.


----------



## bedlam inside

Guys,

 I just tried out the iCAN with a slightly modified battery box and ESL Headphones (MX-1) from Micro Seiki (these headphones are probably older than me!!!) that I picked up "sold as seen" for 20 squid!!!!
   
   

   

  I wrote a little here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/655335/incredibly-stupid-question#post_9262228

 I could not believe the iCAN can drive them, as the box is meant to be plugged into a speaker amp. We originally tested with the Carot One Ernestolo Amp, which is 15 Watt per channel and went plenty plenty loud, but overall made the sound so-so and lacked of course XBass and 3D Sound...

 Plugged into the iCAN I cannot go quite as loud as the Ernestolo, but almost as loud. Certainly nothing like the nearly 40 times the power ratings suggest. 

 But going loud is just one thing. The iCAN is by far more resolved, clean and open than Ernestolo, BEFORE turning XBass and 3D Sound on. Once these kick in we are talking a different kettle of fish!

 Others have called the Micro ESL Headphones bass shy:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/498095/review-refurbished-micro-seiki-mx-1-electrostatic-headphones-ms-2-headphones-mp-1-amplifier

 With XBass at max setting they are not.

 They don't quite match the AKG K701's or the HiFiman HE-500 in this department, but they outdo anything else I heard. Bass is tactile, taut and has a fair bit of "impact" for a headphone.

 The midrange and treble are more open, clean and "flat" sounding than the HiFiman HE-500 and the 3D presentation is almost up with the Sennie HD-800.

 To me the 20 Quid thriftshop find plus the iCAN equals the setters rude bits, dogs bollocks, bees knees, nay, the collected and assorted erotic zones of all major insects of the western hemisphere combined.

 Honestly, I have not clapped me ears on anything in headphones that impressed me as much.

 I guess the iCAN is like Ronseal (british paint brand), [size=small]"It [/size]_[size=small]does[/size]_[size=small] exactly what it [/size]_[size=small]says[/size]_[size=small] on the tin"[/size]:

 "*I CAN*"...

 Best thing, as far as I can tell, the old Stax Boxes seem similar to the Micro Seiki one (Stax made them after all) so this should work as well for Stax. I always liked Stax, but here is finally an easily "luggable" solution. If I get some battery pack, it will even be "portable" and smaller and lighter than the Boom Box I used to lug round as kid!

 Shame they don't make headphones like this any more, I heard the current Stax more than a few times, they are very good, mind you, but they are not as much fun.

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## Nirmalanow

Wow, what a great thrift shop find!


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Wow, what a great thrift shop find!


 


 Tell me about it. Normally you read stories like this and think "Yeah, the guy is full of the proverbial".

 I got it so cheap because the battery was dead and I don't think anyone figured it needed one. It had leaked a bit but being notionally leakproof (Duracel) it was not that bad...

 Makes you wonder what particular chest this amazing chestnut came out of.

 I sincerely hope it was from the estate of a fly guy who died at 95 shagging the tit's of a 18 Year old and not taken out of the poor hands of some fuddy daddy packed off by his kids into some rotten old peoples home so he'd be no bother and who then sold all his treasures cheap, I'd hate that, no matter how much I like bargains.

 This set has been cared for incredibly well and the age bare shows!

 Cheers Rich


----------



## mrinspire

Sneek for the triad


----------



## Nirmalanow

So, I got carried away and tried some Speltz Anti-Cable RCA interconnects between the TDS202 sound enhancer and the iCAN. Turns out they are kind of bright detailed ICs and suddenly there was too much of a good thing. A truly incredible level of details is there, but sometimes there is too much echo or the tone gets too breathy and airy, especially on female vocals. Fortunately, I can just switch off either the TDS or the 3D effect on the iCAN and things come back into balance. While it is sometimes fun to listen to an over the top spacious, and almost spacey sound effect of the TDS and the 3D iCAN effect together with the Anti-Cable interconnects, it is tiring after just a little while.
   
  And since I am finding I like the added detail and widened soundstage of the TDS202 a little better than the same effects of the 3D on the iCAN, I generally switch off the 3D and leave the TDS turned on when I want to smooth out the sound. The TDS is a great option for someone who does not want to go out and buy a new amp like the iCAN with its soundstage enhancement, but who wants some more detail and soundstage in their system. Trying it out seems like a no-brainer at only $30 on Amazon. Overall, the combination of added detail along with the added bass of the X-Bass boost of the iCAN is a real treat. And it also seems the whole combination works because of the beautiful analog sound of the Tera Player which can take some added detail without losing any of its warm full bodied presence. I have tried the TDS in some other headphone setups and often found the sound too bright, or if there was any noise or hiss in the source, the TDS would boost those sounds also. But the Tera has a very black background, and the treble rolls off a bit, so it is more of a match with the effect of the TDS, or alternatively, the 3D on the iCAN.
   
  Edit added: With more listening with the Anti-Cables ICs, I am finding that I can pretty much tell as a song starts playing if I will like the full on TDS and 3D space enhancing effects, or if it will be too much (in which case I just switch off the 3D). However, when the song can take the full on boost in details, it can be quite amazing and sound incredibly live. It seems to work best with neutral and simply recorded music like chamber music, live jazz or just any music that has not had a lot of processing or effects added in the recording process. Then the sound is nicely spread out and out of my head with amazing detail and clarity.
   
  And in contrast, it is the music that already has a lot of reverb, echo, added brightness (like a lot of pop music) or other sound enhancements already in the mix that has me reaching over to turn off the 3D and just listen with the TDS engaged. I am back again to really appreciating how I can shape the sound out of the iCAN depending on the particular song I am listening to. It is like having three or four amps in one! I do not have to swap equipment to match the music I am listening to. Instead I just flick a switch. And since I listen to all of my music in shuffle play, there is often a wide range of music that I listen to in any one session. So this setup with the iCAN is ideal for me.


----------



## Asylum Demon

Quote: 





aerocraft67 said:


> By my reckoning, iCAN makes 260 mW into 300 Ω, same as Schiit's Magni and original Asgard.
> ,


 
  What about 600 Ω?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





asylum demon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  My DT880 600 ohm runs just fine from my iCAN, sits about 11 oclock with off being abut 7 oclock.


----------



## Greeni

I sold mine. I agree that the 3D technology is a worthwhile endeavor, with it the sound is much more open. Once you heard it is difficult to go back. That said, I found it surprising that some are driving the HE-6 with this amp. I guess the 400mV output no suprise here, it is more suitable for moderately efficient phones. While it still goes loud with phones of lower sensitivity, it is somewhat lacking in control, solidity and texture. I hope iFi would come up with a bolder amp with the same technology with higher output in the future.


----------



## Asylum Demon

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> My DT880 600 ohm runs just fine from my iCAN, sits about 11 oclock with off being abut 7 oclock.


 

 How do you think my DT990 600ohm will work with it? I'm fairly interested in it just want to make sure it'll have enough power and then some. Got a Creative Sound Blaster ZXR and it turned out I didn't research the output of it (says 80mW is what the card can put out, can't even do 50mW apparently, then didn't realize my 990's were 100mW, yea still learning heh). I'm nervous as to what amp I should get for this to get some great bass out of them without losing the clarity of the mids (softer non ear screeching highs would be nice) for my music/movies/games. Currently using a JVC RX-815V receiver to power them and it's great and all but it's already getting too hot in my room here.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





asylum demon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I can't imagine the 990/600 being all that much different in power requirements than the 880/600.  I owned the 990 and had no problems but didn't have the iCAN at the time.  iFI doesn't give the power output for 600 ohms but does at 32 ohms, it's 400mW.  If it were me, I wouldn't worry although you might not need the Xbass feature since I found the 990/600 to have plenty of bass.


----------



## Asylum Demon

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I can't imagine the 990/600 being all that much different in power requirements than the 880/600.  I owned the 990 and had no problems but didn't have the iCAN at the time.  iFI doesn't give the power output for 600 ohms but does at 32 ohms, it's 400mW.  If it were me, I wouldn't worry although you might not need the Xbass feature since I found the 990/600 to have plenty of bass.


 
  Looks like they're both 100mW. I just want to make absolutely sure before making the decision to get one. Don't want to end up hearing less than what I do now on my receiver. Being a bass head and all it's important to feel everything.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





asylum demon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sorry, I found a spreadsheet error that rendered my calculation incorrect. I'm just using the formulas I found on the old nwavguy blog. iCAN specifies >400 mW into 32 Ω, which should work out to 3.6 Vrms. Assuming constant voltage, that's 43 mW into 300 Ω, not 260 mW, as I previously posted. At 600 Ω, we get 21 mW. Not pretending to understand all the theory and caveats here, just plugging and chugging. That puts iCAN's output power into 300 Ω below Head Box at 60 mW and above Dragonfly at 13 mW, for example. Also well above iDAC at 7.5 mW.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  Quote: 





aerocraft67 said:


> Sorry, I found a spreadsheet error that rendered my calculation incorrect. I'm just using the formulas I found on the old nwavguy blog. iCAN specifies >400 mW into 32 Ω, which should work out to 3.6 Vrms. Assuming constant voltage, that's 43 mW into 300 Ω, not 260 mW, as I previously posted. At 600 Ω, we get 21 mW. Not pretending to understand all the theory and caveats here, just plugging and chugging. That puts iCAN's output power into 300 Ω below Head Box at 60 mW and above Dragonfly at 13 mW, for example. Also well above iDAC at 7.5 mW.


 

 iFi specify 5V into loads of 600Ω or higher:

http://ifi-audio.com/en/iCAN.html (click on tech specs)

 I know because iFi told me in their answer when I asked: "How comes your headphone amp can drive my Electrostatic Headphones that are supposed to need a speaker amp"...

 They pointed out their amp did 5V from very low impedance, so it could do very well driving my battery box rated at 8V maximum. Their boffin wrote something that the difference between 5V and 8V is only 3dB, near the limit where people can tell difference in loudness, he wrote.

 Not sure I followed that part. Surely 8V is nearly twice 5V so almost twice as loud, innit?

 Past that, if I work this right 5V & 600Ω is 42mW, should be double for 300Ω right, but iFi don't specify for 300Ω, so we can't be sure.

 Also, the iDAC is rated at 3.3V > 100Ω:

http://ifi-audio.com/en/iDAC.html

 That should be 36mW for 300Ω for the iCAN if I get the math right.

 So both should play much louder than what you get.

 Certainly I have not found headphones yet the iCAN cannot drive to quite high levels, even some everyone says it cannot drive based on the numbers...

 Maybe we are overlooking something or maybe all this numbers game is just a load of old bollocks?

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## runswithaliens

Probably much easier to ask the manufacturer for that information which they would have gained from measuring the actual results. It would be cool if somebody sold a small little electronic device with a built-in headphone jack that you could just plug into an amp and get those readings directly as well as the output impedance of the headphone jack.  I have wanted something like that on several occasions when looking at A/V and stereo receivers available locally for example.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Right, would certainly be better if the manufacturer specified all this information, rather than leaving us to hack at it with formulas we found on the internet. 
   
  Sorry, again, for not looking down one more line item in the spec sheets. I just saw "output power" and stopped there. Using the voltage figs, I get what Rich gets for output into the higher loads. 
   
  For what it's worth, this looks similar to the curve that Schiit specifies for its Magni and Asgard 2. That is, calculated voltage based on given output powers into different loads scales up from a baseline into 32 Ω load, up a bit into 50 Ω, up a bit more to 300 Ω then remains the same for 600 Ω. Which puts output power into 300 Ω double that of 600 Ω, as Rich said.


----------



## Asylum Demon

Well I have mine on the way, will try it out whenever it gets here. If it can't seem to power my DT990's should I just get a Little Dot Mk III and call it a day? Or would there be something better? New to all of this and am having to learn on the fly heh.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





asylum demon said:


> Well I have mine on the way, will try it out whenever it gets here. If it can't seem to power my DT990's should I just get a Little Dot Mk III and call it a day? Or would there be something better? New to all of this and am having to learn on the fly heh.


 
  I see no problem.  Drives my 880/600 great.  You'll like the perks, too.  XBass and 3D.
   
  Good decision.


----------



## disastermouse

Would it power HE-500 adequately? For reference, the O2 definitely doesn't, Schiit Magni does.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Would it power HE-500 adequately? For reference, the O2 definitely doesn't, Schiit Magni does.


 
  It powered my HE-4.  Don't know about the HE-500.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  


disastermouse said:


> Would it power HE-500 adequately? For reference, the O2 definitely doesn't, Schiit Magni does.


 

 I don't have the faintest what you call adequately.

 I had the HE-500 in my grubby mitts for a while and for me the iCAN powered the HE-500 very well.

 Excellent sounding headphones the HE-500, shame about the wearing comfort though (least comfortable to wear phones ever to me) and the build standards at least on the sample I had:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/648968/a-headphone-shootout-from-a-speaker-listener-testing-eight-headphones-from-80-to-1-200#post_9114857
   
  You don't say which model O2 mobile you have, but forget driving the HE-500 from a mobile, it is pretty hopeless, no matter what model.

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## disastermouse

The JDS O2, not necessarily mobile. I used it with AC power as a desktop amp only.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
   
  Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> The JDS O2, not necessarily mobile. I used it with AC power as a desktop amp only.


 

 Sorry, O2 is an Amp? In England it is a mobile network...

 Never heard of the Amp.

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## Nirmalanow

I just got a pair of Fischer FA-003 Ti headphones. My first impression is that they are a fairly warm headphone like the HD650s. They match up well with the iCAN amp, although there is not a lot of need for the X-bass boost as they have plenty of bass. I also find that the 3D effect is very subtle on these cans. They seem to have a nice wide soundstage to start with, so switching on the 3D effect does not make as dramatic a change in the sound. But that can be nice as overall these seem like very non-fatiguing headphones that you could listen to for hours. They are brand new so I do not know yet how the sound might change after some breaking in.
   
  I must add though that they do not sound as good as the Sennheiser HD650 in my setup. There is something special about the combination of the HD650 and the iCAN amp. It seems like the bass boost fills in just where the Senns tend to have a bit of roll off, and then the 3D adds just the right amount of detail and spaciousness. Especially after trying a different headphone, I am sometimes in awe of how good this setup with the HD650 sounds.


----------



## runswithaliens

Thanks for the update Nirmalanow!  Coincidentally, I have the HD650's but have been shopping for a super comfortable closed can to use at work, with the Fischer FA-003 Ti being at, or near the top of the list.  Would love to hear more impressions as it settles in.
   
  It seems like both headphone, and amp designers have all jumped on the More Bass bandwagon. In shopping for full size closed headphones recently, nearly all of them seem to have elevated bass levels from what I have read; which means, ironically, what we really need in an amp design these days is a way to turn down the bass. If only audiophiles hadn't chased away all of the bass and treble control knobs from audio gear.


----------



## georgelai57

Hi all, I've been reading this thread several times the last couple of weeks and I'm ready to pull the trigger. But first let me state where I'm coming from. My playback devices are the iPod Classic and the iPhones 4S and 5. At the moment, I use the line out to connect to an HRT iStreamer and use the iStreamer's RCA Out into my various (portable) headphone amps. It is now ever so tempting to use the iStreamer's RCA Out into the iCan's RCA In. So so tempting. I also read with interest the AR TDS202 "gizmo" and for USD30, I ordered it from Amazon in a blink. I presume (Nirmalanow?) that the TDS 202 just goes in between the iStreamer and the iCan? Could you, or anyone else for that matter, confirm this? Thanks. And though I'm considering the iCan, a major retailer here in Singapore is offering a free ATH M50 with the purchase of the iDac/iUSB combo. Temptations never cease.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Hi all, I've been reading this thread several times the last couple of weeks and I'm ready to pull the trigger. But first let me state where I'm coming from. My playback devices are the iPod Classic and the iPhones 4S and 5. At the moment, I use the line out to connect to an HRT iStreamer and use the iStreamer's RCA Out into my various (portable) headphone amps. It is now ever so tempting to use the iStreamer's RCA Out into the iCan's RCA In. So so tempting. I also read with interest the AR TDS202 "gizmo" and for USD30, I ordered it from Amazon in a blink. I presume (Nirmalanow?) that the TDS 202 just goes in between the iStreamer and the iCan? Could you, or anyone else for that matter, confirm this? Thanks. And though I'm considering the iCan, a major retailer here in Singapore is offering a free ATH M50 with the purchase of the iDac/iUSB combo. Temptations never cease.


 

 That sounds like a great setup, and since the iStreamer is not portable, you can definitely use a stationary amp like the iCAN. And yes, the TDS would go between your source (iStreamer) and your amp. It brings out the low level details in the sound. Unfortunately, it also boosts any hiss or other low level noise, so it may or may not work for you. I noticed that Mike on Headphonia felt the sound improved with the iStreamer when he powered it with the King Rex U Power battery, which might help lower any noise in the system. Some people will like the TDS effect and others will not, but for $30 it is a fun experiment.
   
  What headphones are you using? And of course you could get the whole stack of iDAC, iUSB and iCAN if your budget allows


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> That sounds like a great setup, and since the iStreamer is not portable, you can definitely use a stationary amp like the iCAN. And yes, the TDS would go between your source (iStreamer) and your amp. It brings out the low level details in the sound. Unfortunately, it also boosts any hiss or other low level noise, so it may or may not work for you. I noticed that Mike on Headphonia felt the sound improved with the iStreamer when he powered it with the King Rex U Power battery, which might help lower any noise in the system. Some people will like the TDS effect and others will not, but for $30 it is a fun experiment.
> 
> What headphones are you using? And of course you could get the whole stack of iDAC, iUSB and iCAN if your budget allows



Hi and thanks for the prompt reply.

Yes I'll have to see if the TDS is suitable or not but as you say it's a fun experiment for USD30.

Indeed one could use battery power for the iStreamer but I chose not to for the reason that this setup is an in-betweener. If I wish to listen from my iMac I have a desktop ADL GT40 and a Audioengine D1 and A2. When I want to be portable I already have too many portable amps. So the iStreamer is for when I'm not sitting at my iMac and still want a good DAC. The iCan caught my eye (and your posts tempted me) as I sometimes feel that my portable amps (cMoyBB 2.3, PA2V2, e11, Arrow 4G) could do with a bit more power.

Headphones are HD650, SR325iS, DT880/250 ohms, Denon D2000, DT770LE to name a few.

Thanks again.


----------



## georgelai57

georgelai57 said:


> Hi and thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> Yes I'll have to see if the TDS is suitable or not but as you say it's a fun experiment for USD30.
> 
> ...




Oh and iCannot justify an iDac and an iUSB as well for the full combo. But one never says never with this hobby.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Hi and thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> Yes I'll have to see if the TDS is suitable or not but as you say it's a fun experiment for USD30.
> 
> ...


 

 I am guessing you will really like the iCAN with the HD650. I am blown away by this combo, and the HD650 can keep up with the added detail of the TDS and the 3D on the iCAN, as well as benefit from the X-bass on the iCAN.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





runswithaliens said:


> Thanks for the update Nirmalanow!  Coincidentally, I have the HD650's but have been shopping for a super comfortable closed can to use at work, with the Fischer FA-003 Ti being at, or near the top of the list.  Would love to hear more impressions as it settles in.
> 
> It seems like both headphone, and amp designers have all jumped on the More Bass bandwagon. In shopping for full size closed headphones recently, nearly all of them seem to have elevated bass levels from what I have read; which means, ironically, what we really need in an amp design these days is a way to turn down the bass. If only audiophiles hadn't chased away all of the bass and treble control knobs from audio gear.


 

 Right now I am burning in the fischers 24 hours a day on the Isotek CD. Unfortunately, the sound seemed to get kind of harsh after just a few hours of use, so I am hoping it is just an artifact of the burn-in process and that they come around again after some more hours.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Right now I am burning in the fischers 24 hours a day on the Isotek CD. Unfortunately, the sound seemed to get kind of harsh after just a few hours of use, so I am hoping it is just an artifact of the burn-in process and that they come around again after some more hours.


 

 After two more full days of burning in the Fischer's are sounding good again. I will run them for a few more days to see if they have settled down, and then post any more conclusive impressions.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





runswithaliens said:


> Thanks for the update Nirmalanow!  Coincidentally, I have the HD650's but have been shopping for a super comfortable closed can to use at work, with the Fischer FA-003 Ti being at, or near the top of the list.  Would love to hear more impressions as it settles in.
> 
> It seems like both headphone, and amp designers have all jumped on the More Bass bandwagon. In shopping for full size closed headphones recently, nearly all of them seem to have elevated bass levels from what I have read; which means, ironically, what we really need in an amp design these days is a way to turn down the bass. If only audiophiles hadn't chased away all of the bass and treble control knobs from audio gear.


 

 Well I have had enough time with the Fischers. After breaking them in, they are back to being a warm and non-fatiguing sound that is easy to live with. However, they are not detailed enough for my taste, so I am putting them up for sale on here. I am a bit spoiled by the synergy of the HD650 with the iCAN and so I am just going to keep those.
   
  I will add that the Fischers are very comfortable and isolate very well, so on those scores they do very well.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Tonight I went back to just using the 3D on the iCAN and switching off the TDS. I think I was losing something by getting caught up in the details. As strange as it sounds the details were overshadowing the music. Not literally, but they took too much of my attention. It is fun for a while, but the iCAN already has so much detail with the 3D effect turned on, that it was too much of a good thing with the TDS on also. I think it still has a place in a system that can use more detail, such as my speaker system in our living room where it sounds great. I may try it also with my Continental amp to see how it works with that. And I may play around some more to see if I like the TDS better than the 3D, but tonight the 3D effect seemed more natural to my ears, at least with my current headphones (HD650).


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> Tonight I went back to just using the 3D on the iCAN and switching off the TDS. I think I was losing something by getting caught up in the details. As strange as it sounds the details were overshadowing the music. Not literally, but they took too much of my attention. It is fun for a while, but the iCAN already has so much detail with the 3D effect turned on, that it was too much of a good thing with the TDS on also. I think it still has a place in a system that can use more detail, such as my speaker system in our living room where it sounds great. I may try it also with my Continental amp to see how it works with that. And I may play around some more to see if I like the TDS better than the 3D, but tonight the 3D effect seemed more natural to my ears, at least with my current headphones (HD650).



Hi, it might be psychological since we don't expect a Honda to outperform a BMW? Anyway. I see from your profile we have another headphone in common, the DT770 LE, so it'd be great to hear your impressions. I'm not as skilled in expressing what I hear


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Hi, it might be psychological since we don't expect a Honda to outperform a BMW? Anyway. I see from your profile we have another headphone in common, the DT770 LE, so it'd be great to hear your impressions. I'm not as skilled in expressing what I hear


 

 You are correct that our psyche affects all of this. In fact I think ultimately everything affects everything, so everything in our environment and about our mental, physical, emotional, spiritual state affects how music sounds on any particular day, If you really want to go off the deep end with this way of thinking, check out the ideas of Peter and May Belt. They suggest literally everything affects our hearing and so affects what our system sounds like: http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue30/belt.htm
   
  The DT770s were a nice surprise for their price. To my ears, they have a nice clean, clear spacious sound, without getting to clinical or bright like the Beyer T1s. The are a little bit drier and more matter of fact than the Hd650's. I just find I get swept up in the emotions of the music more with the Sennheiser's because of the warmth and body of their tone. And with the iCAN, I can get some of that clarity and spaciousness of the DT770's out of the HD650s. I have decided to just keep my HD650s and am selling the Fischer's and the DT770s on here. One headphone I still want to try with the iCAN is the K702, after Bedlam_Inside's praise of that headphone's synergy with the iCAN.


----------



## FredSD

Nirmalanow, I too have been an Anti-Cable fan and also find them bright with certain combos.  As an anti to the Anti-Cable, I started using DNM Cable.  Similar resolution but not as bright.
  Tim at Simlifi Audio carries them.  Maybe I will someday too.  Anyhoo, as budget cables go, if you haven't heard them, they're worth the small coin to get a listen.  As per driving ability, the little i-CAN is the little amp that can.  It drives far more than I would ever have laid at it's feet.  Most retailers offer a 30 day money back in the event it can't lift your particular weight...which can happen in some instances...for instances it drove my HE-6's and it was enjoyable, but I wouldn't make it my first choice for that load, simply due to ultimate volume.  (for me it might actually be fine as I don't like to go too loud on headphones...but still you want more room than you need.)


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> Tonight I went back to just using the 3D on the iCAN and switching off the TDS. I think I was losing something by getting caught up in the details. As strange as it sounds the details were overshadowing the music. Not literally, but they took too much of my attention. It is fun for a while, but the iCAN already has so much detail with the 3D effect turned on, that it was too much of a good thing with the TDS on also. I think it still has a place in a system that can use more detail, such as my speaker system in our living room where it sounds great. I may try it also with my Continental amp to see how it works with that. And I may play around some more to see if I like the TDS better than the 3D, but tonight the 3D effect seemed more natural to my ears, at least with my current headphones (HD650).



The TDS just went up in price by 33.3%. Must be because they were monitoring the chatter on this thread!


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





fredsd said:


> Nirmalanow, I too have been an Anti-Cable fan and also find them bright with certain combos.  As an anti to the Anti-Cable, I started using DNM Cable.  Similar resolution but not as bright.
> Tim at Simlifi Audio carries them.  Maybe I will someday too.  Anyhoo, as budget cables go, if you haven't heard them, they're worth the small coin to get a listen.  As per driving ability, the little i-CAN is the little amp that can.  It drives far more than I would ever have laid at it's feet.  Most retailers offer a 30 day money back in the event it can't lift your particular weight...which can happen in some instances...for instances it drove my HE-6's and it was enjoyable, but I wouldn't make it my first choice for that load, simply due to ultimate volume.  (for me it might actually be fine as I don't like to go too loud on headphones...but still you want more room than you need.)


 

 Hi Fred, Welcome to Headfi! And thanks for the cable suggestion. I may not need any cables to replace the Anti-Cable if I continue to leave my TDS out of the chain, but good to know anyways.
   
  And glad you are liking the iCAN,


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> The TDS just went up in price by 33.3%. Must be because they were monitoring the chatter on this thread!


 

 Well how about that! It still is pretty cheap, but maybe you are right and the discussion of it convinced them they could charge a bit more.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Tonight I went back to just using the 3D on the iCAN and switching off the TDS. I think I was losing something by getting caught up in the details. As strange as it sounds the details were overshadowing the music. Not literally, but they took too much of my attention. It is fun for a while, but the iCAN already has so much detail with the 3D effect turned on, that it was too much of a good thing with the TDS on also. I think it still has a place in a system that can use more detail, such as my speaker system in our living room where it sounds great. I may try it also with my Continental amp to see how it works with that. And I may play around some more to see if I like the TDS better than the 3D, but tonight the 3D effect seemed more natural to my ears, at least with my current headphones (HD650).


 

 I did try the TDS202 with the Continental V2 amp and it works really well. This combo especially sounds amazing with the Beyer DT770-LE's. Incredible delicacy and clarity, and warmth at the same time. Not quite as full bodied and visceral as the HD650s with the iCAN, but it is a nice contrast. And I must mention again that all of this is based on the amazing sound coming out of the Tera player as my source. As always, your mileage may vary especially with a different source. But the Continental and Beyers sound so good together with the TDS202 in the chain, that I closed the ad I had for the Beyers on here. I am going to leave them plugged into the Continental and take this rig outdoors in the yard for the nice weather this spring. Here is where I get to hang out and listen to music on warm days:
   
   
   

   
  And here is the view I look at:
   

   
   
   
   
  .


----------



## bedlam inside

Nirmalanow,
  
  Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Here is where I get to hang out and listen to music on warm days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Stop showing off.

 And with "Spring" this year still quite cold (someone tell Al Gore his bleedin global warming ain't working - ain't that an inconvenient truth) and no working battery pack for my iCAN I'll stay in the office in London. At least we got decent AC!

 Other than that - colour me with N V!

 Just landed a few hours ago in Singapore - beats the hell out of freezing me bollocks off in old blighty, a lot actually.

 I wish I could stay a lot longer (flying back Fri).

 A light warm breeze and a cold Guinness and several cute "ethnic" (I ever so much hate political correctness) pieces of fluff that are a bit of awright, what else could a lad be wanting for?

 Oh yes, a working battery pack for me iCAN and Micro Seiki ESL headphone that is (yes, I took the whole bloody stack and customs mistook it for something naughty and gave me the third).

 Cheers Rich


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





bedlam inside said:


> > Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You're right, of course.  Global warming is only legitimate when it's warmer than usual.
   
  This view is right now.  But it's too beautiful to muck it up with music.  One thing at a time for me.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





bedlam inside said:


> Nirmalanow,
> 
> 
> Stop showing off.
> ...


 

 I try not to rub it in, but we do live in one of the most beautiful places on earth. And spring comes very early here in Arizona, and is a bit nicer than summer when it gets up above 100 (40 C). Singapore must be a very nice change from London about this time of year.
   
  I will post on here if I hear that iFi has released a working battery pack, but maybe you also saw this in my review: http://www.powerstream.com/PST-MP3500.htm  Seems like it should work fine.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> You're right, of course.  Global warming is only legitimate when it's warmer than usual.
> 
> This view is right now.  But it's too beautiful to muck it up with music.  One thing at a time for me.


 

 Maybe you should find some ugly place to sit outside, just so you can listen to some music in the sunshine once in a while   Isn't there a parking lot or something nearby?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There is a  parking lot nearby.  We hide it with rose bushes.  Heh.


----------



## HiFlight

I was very pleased to discover that my ICAN *CAN* power my K1000's to my normal listening level with about 1/4 volume rotation remaining. No distortion with any of the bass or 3D options. Quite a versatile and powerful little amp. I was also very happy to discover that there is zero channel imbalance at extremely low volume settings. This will really help with sensitive IEM's, although I doubt that my ICAN will see many of those.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I was very pleased to discover that my ICAN *CAN* power my K1000's to my normal listening level with about 1/4 volume rotation remaining. No distortion with any of the bass or 3D options. Quite a versatile and powerful little amp. I was also very happy to discover that there is zero channel imbalance at extremely low volume settings. This will really help with sensitive IEM's, although I doubt that my ICAN will see many of those.


 

 That is similar to the reports that the iCAN can power the HE6. Surprising that it can drive these power-hungry headphones, even if you might still choose a bigger, stronger amp for them.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Like!
   
  As I posted before, no trouble with HE-4.  
   
  Such a nice thing for so little money.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> That sounds like a great setup, and since the iStreamer is not portable, you can definitely use a stationary amp like the iCAN. And yes, the TDS would go between your source (iStreamer) and your amp. It brings out the low level details in the sound. Unfortunately, it also boosts any hiss or other low level noise, so it may or may not work for you. I noticed that Mike on Headphonia felt the sound improved with the iStreamer when he powered it with the King Rex U Power battery, which might help lower any noise in the system. Some people will like the TDS effect and others will not, but for $30 it is a fun experiment.
> 
> What headphones are you using? And of course you could get the whole stack of iDAC, iUSB and iCAN if your budget allows




Having had my fill of the HD650 and DT770 LE, I tried the iCan with iStreamer on my other main cans. Who said the 325 and DT880 had no bass? Who said the D2000 had loose bass and not-Beyer-clear treble etc etc? All I know is that the iCan is a phenomenal headphone amp in my humble opinion. Best USD250 I've spent in recent memory. 

And since I tend to use the iStreamer most of the time, it's a match made in Heaven. 

iUSB, iDAC - do not tempt me.


----------



## FredSD

I just spoke with Vince at iFi-Micro, and there is an i-Battery in the works for those wanting to use the i-Can or an i-stack on the go.  best, Fred


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Having had my fill of the HD650 and DT770 LE, I tried the iCan with iStreamer on my other main cans. Who said the 325 and DT880 had no bass? Who said the D2000 had loose bass and not-Beyer-clear treble etc etc? All I know is that the iCan is a phenomenal headphone amp in my humble opinion. Best USD250 I've spent in recent memory.
> 
> And since I tend to use the iStreamer most of the time, it's a match made in Heaven.
> 
> iUSB, iDAC - do not tempt me.


 

 Great to hear your impressions, especially  with the other cans than the ones I have been reporting on. And welcome to the sound of the iCAN. I have come to appreciate the X-bass feature more and more as it does further improve the sound of a lot of otherwise wonderful sounding headphones to have a well executed bass-boost.
   
  (I wonder if the battery that is coming from iFi will power your iStreamer. That would free you from the need to be near a plug.)


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





fredsd said:


> I just spoke with Vince at iFi-Micro, and there is an i-Battery in the works for those wanting to use the i-Can or an i-stack on the go.  best, Fred


 

 That will be great to have a well matched battery option for the iCAN. I may then just use that as my only setup. Last night I was listening to the DT770-LE's out of the iCAN and they were sounding great, better even than through the TDS202/Continental V2 that I will use for outdoors use....at least until the iBattery arrives. Did Vince say anthing about how soon the battery will be available?


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> Great to hear your impressions, especially  with the other cans than the ones I have been reporting on. And welcome to the sound of the iCAN. I have come to appreciate the X-bass feature more and more as it does further improve the sound of a lot of otherwise wonderful sounding headphones to have a well executed bass-boost.
> 
> (I wonder if the battery that is coming from iFi will power your iStreamer. That would free you from the need to be near a plug.)



Hi, I doubt I will ever want the iBatt or whatever it will be called (iBattman? LOL) because I use the iCan tethered to my iStreamer. Also I don't have the nice outdoors of Arizona to enjoy it in. It's hot and humid here in the Tropics but I can see how it will suit you over there.

What would be useful is if iFi after launching the iBatt, then go about designing a smaller, albeit slightly-lower-quality battery-powered iCan. I could live with that for the sheer portability factor. But it's probably a pipe dream as I think they would have to really sacrifice the quality in which case it'd be lost in the sea of many many humdrum portable amps.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Hi, I doubt I will ever want the iBatt or whatever it will be called (iBattman? LOL) because I use the iCan tethered to my iStreamer. Also I don't have the nice outdoors of Arizona to enjoy it in. It's hot and humid here in the Tropics but I can see how it will suit you over there.
> 
> What would be useful is if iFi after launching the iBatt, then go about designing a smaller, albeit slightly-lower-quality battery-powered iCan. I could live with that for the sheer portability factor. But it's probably a pipe dream as I think they would have to really sacrifice the quality in which case it'd be lost in the sea of many many humdrum portable amps.


 

 Yes, a portable with the X-bass and 3D circuitry would be awesome. Who knows, there are some portables that punch above their weight, so maybe a smaller, but not too small form factor would work.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> Yes, a portable with the X-bass and 3D circuitry would be awesome. Who knows, there are some portables that punch above their weight, so maybe a smaller, but not too small form factor would work.



When it's launched, I hope to see you as an OP again. Cheers.


----------



## Asylum Demon

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I try not to rub it in, but we do live in one of the most beautiful places on earth. And spring comes very early here in Arizona, and is a bit nicer than summer when it gets up above 100 (40 C). Singapore must be a very nice change from London about this time of year.
> 
> I will post on here if I hear that iFi has released a working battery pack, but maybe you also saw this in my review: http://www.powerstream.com/PST-MP3500.htm  Seems like it should work fine.


 
  Sedona is very beautiful, used to go there every year and stay in the Hilton as it's just a 2 hour drive. Those were the days.


----------



## FredSD

Full disclosure:  I sell iFi-Micro, which I assume most of you know given my handle...FredSD (Fred@StereoDesk)
  Regarding the iFi-Micro i-Battery (or i-cell or i-batt...).  The release date is expected to be in 4 to 6 months.  It is my understanding there will be one or two other surprises in the iFi line between now and then.  The i-Link and the i-Tube.  The Gemini Cable was supposed to be in a while back, but there was an issue getting the machined connections just so.  They should be in very shortly.  Additionally, there was an issue with a supplier for the Gemini Cable.  Evidently the incorrect price was quoted for some part so after May 1st the cable will see a price increase.  It's currently $129 a .5m and $199 for 1.5m.  After May 1st that will go to $179 for a .5m and $249 for 1.5m.  It is beautifully made cable by all accounts.  With the i-USB, I'm expecting it to surpass my Kingrex Unanimous dual cable, which outperformed some very expensive challengers and was a revelation in my system.


----------



## Nirmalanow

It may seem a bit fickle on my part, but after hearing from someone else on here how much he is enjoying the TDS202 Sound Enhancer after he heard about it from me, I had to try it again with the iCAN. He mentioned hearing a more natural tone than he had ever heard, and said that turning it off felt like putting cotton in his ears! However, this time I also dug out an old Dakiom stabilizer which is supposed to smooth out the sound. And boy am I glad I tried it again. With the Tera>Dakiom>TDS>iCAN>HD650's I am loving every note. I have to say that is is simply the best sound I have ever heard...out of headphones or speakers...so far. I guess that little bit of smoothing made it possible to maximize the clarity and detail of the sound without it veering into an overly bright or tiring sound. It just seems so natural, real and yet almost surreal in the delicacy, simplicity and clarity of the sound, combined with a fullness of tone that is deeply satisfying. The sound is so clear from top to bottom that I can also use the X-Bass bass boost on the iCAN at the highest setting without it overwhelming the rest of the spectrum, so I also get to enjoy a tight and yet incredibly present bass. And as always i can always shape the sound a bit with the switches on the iCAN if needed, but I just listened for a couple of hours and never felt the need to change the settings on the effects on the iCAN.
   
  Sorry if I am gushing, but I am blown away. I know it is a dangerous claim to make in this hobby, but I may be done searching for anything better. I think I will just use this setup outdoors even if I have to bring an extension cord out with me, at least until the battery is released by iFi. I may keep the DT770s also as they do offer a slightly different sound (still better with the setup including the iCAN than with the Continental) and are closed cans which may come in handy when I want a little isolation outdoors.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> It may seem a bit fickle on my part, but after hearing from someone else on here how much he is enjoying the TDS202 Sound Enhancer after he heard about it from me, I had to try it again with the iCAN. He mentioned hearing a more natural tone than he had ever heard, and said that turning it off felt like putting cotton in his ears! However, this time I also dug out an old Dakiom stabilizer which is supposed to smooth out the sound. And boy am I glad I tried it again. With the Tera>Dakiom>TDS>iCAN>HD650's I am loving every note. I have to say that is is simply the best sound I have ever heard...out of headphones or speakers...so far. I guess that little bit of smoothing made it possible to maximize the clarity and detail of the sound without it veering into an overly bright or tiring sound. It just seems so natural, real and yet almost surreal in the delicacy, simplicity and clarity of the sound, combined with a fullness of tone that is deeply satisfying. The sound is so clear from top to bottom that I can also use the X-Bass bass boost on the iCAN at the highest setting without it overwhelming the rest of the spectrum, so I also get to enjoy a tight and yet incredibly present bass. And as always i can always shape the sound a bit with the switches on the iCAN if needed, but I just listened for a couple of hours and never felt the need to change the settings on the effects on the iCAN.
> 
> Sorry if I am gushing, but I am blown away. I know it is a dangerous claim to make in this hobby, but I may be done searching for anything better. I think I will just use this setup outdoors even if I have to bring an extension cord out with me, at least until the battery is released by iFi. I may keep the DT770s also as they do offer a slightly different sound (still better with the setup including the iCAN than with the Continental) and are closed cans which may come in handy when I want a little isolation outdoors.


Good for you. And as you said, all you need now is an extension cord. I'm inclined to believe you are going to try the iUSB and the iDac soon. Very soon.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Good for you. And as you said, all you need now is an extension cord. I'm inclined to believe you are going to try the iUSB and the iDac soon. Very soon.


 
  Probably not anytime soon. I am extremely happy with the sound of the Tera Player and I totally love the simplicity of it. I used to have a laptop as a music server, and I do not want to go back to that kind of setup. What I have now all fits easily on top of a padded lap desk (designed for use with a laptop computer), so I can pick it up and walk around with the entire rig. Once I have a battery for the iCAN, I will be as portable as I need to be.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> Probably not anytime soon. I am extremely happy with the sound of the Tera Player and I totally love the simplicity of it. I used to have a laptop as a music server, and I do not want to go back to that kind of setup. What I have now all fits easily on top of a padded lap desk (designed for use with a laptop computer), so I can pick it up and walk around with the entire rig. Once I have a battery for the iCAN, I will be as portable as I need to be.



I agree with you. I never liked being tethered to my iMac. Also I found that when I use the iMac as a music source, I will invariably surf the net etc and not pay attention to the music. The iStreamer plus iCan are exceptions because I plug them in next to my favorite music lounge chair. Cheers


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> I agree with you. I never liked being tethered to my iMac. Also I found that when I use the iMac as a music source, I will invariably surf the net etc and not pay attention to the music. The iStreamer plus iCan are exceptions because I plug them in next to my favorite music lounge chair. Cheers


 

 Yes, when I listen to music, I like to only listen to music. And the other drawback I find to using a computer or even an Android tablet as source is that there are endless ways to tweak the sound from EQ to sound shaping plug-ins or apps which are fun to try out, but then I am tweaking the sound instead of listening to music. So for me, the Tera's extreme simplicity helps keep me focused on listening.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> Yes, when I listen to music, I like to only listen to music. And the other drawback I find to using a computer or even an Android tablet as source is that there are endless ways to tweak the sound from EQ to sound shaping plug-ins or apps which are fun to try out, but then I am tweaking the sound instead of listening to music. So for me, the Tera's extreme simplicity helps keep me focused on listening.
> [/quote
> I've read such glowing reviews of the Tera and I'm sure it's a wonderful player but, ignoring the price, I couldn't bring myself to convert to WAV format and also limit myself to such a small storage. I listen to whole albums and I must have some 1200 CDs spread over two iPod Classics, from 128 Kbps to lossless. For the time being, I can live with the MP3 format.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nirmalanow

I like how you end with "But that's just me." That is what it's all about: finding what works best for you.
   
  I almost always listen to my music in shuffle play as I like being endlessly surprised by what comes on next, and I also like mixing all of my genres and musicians together. So with a 128GB SD card, I can have 250 or so albums at a time on my Tera which gives me plenty of variety. Then I can swap cards or reload the music if I want a different mix. And I can always use smaller capacity SD cards for making a playlist or trying out a new album when I want to hear something in particular.
   
  I agree that a great song touches me no matter what the quality of the sound, but it is also nice to have such extreme high SQ as playing back WAVs on the Tera provides. If I really felt SQ did not matter, I could have saved myself a lot of time and money in this hobby 
   
  But that's just me


----------



## georgelai57

Hi,

I suppose each of us has to determine our own acceptance or tolerance levels, though sometimes our wallets determine that. Then there are those people whose wallets are fat, they buy the most expensive headphones, amps, etc and they live with 128 Kbps.

Like right now at nearly 11 pm here in Singapore, I just felt like some music but was too lazy to bring out the big guns, so I use a simple Sony MDR-ZX701ip headphone, plug that into the headphone out of my iPhone (sacrilege I know), call up an app (double sacrilege) called Radio Paradise which is run by your countryman and countrywoman couple. In Arizona too or thereabouts if I recall correctly.

But that will keep me happy for an hour or so as I drop off to sleep. I certainly wouldn't want to doze off and drop my HD650 and pull both the iStreamer and iCan onto the floor.

As Mike of Headfonia like to say using car analogies, sometimes you need an SUV sometimes a Ferrari.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I suppose each of us has to determine our own acceptance or tolerance levels, though sometimes our wallets determine that. Then there are those people whose wallets are fat, they buy the most expensive headphones, amps, etc and they live with 128 Kbps.
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds like a nice way to fall asleep. I agree it is nice to have different options for different settings/occasions. And sometimes you even just need a beat up old bicycle  
   
  But for me, these days I hardly ever listen to music at times other than when I sit down and really listen to music. Again, that's just me   Although I do have a speaker setup in the living room and of course a stereo that came with my car, but even those are rarely used.
   
  And my wallet is kind of maxed out with the gear I have now, so I have never tried any of the really expensive equipment out there. Forutnately, I am very happy now with what I do have. As I said in the review, it is a real treat when something comes along that offers more improvement to the sound than its price would suggest, and while the Tera definitely does not fit that category, the iCAN and the TDS202 are both shining examples of a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## georgelai57

Re your last paragraph on really expensive equipment, sometimes even after I've tried such equipment, and feel I can afford it, eg the Sennheiser HD800, I still won't buy it. Not because I don't think it's worth it but because if I do buy it, I feel I will choose it most of the time and ignore all my other cheaper babies which have been with me all these years. So for headphones, I have a self imposed limit of $500 which is why now I'm eyeing my first planar, the HE-400. See? I won't consider the HE-500 even though I've tested that and loved it. Again that's just me..again.

And by the way, I found the HD700 nicer than the HD800 but I love my HD650.

When it comes to amps, the iStreamer and iCan fulfilled a specific situation. When it comes to playback devices, I stick with the Apple ecosystem for sheer convenience and I guess laziness to convert to WAV etc. I'm in my late 50s and started with reel-to-reel. The Apple ecosystem is like the last stage of a long journey.

It's been nice chatting to you. Now I'm gonna drift off to sleep with the cans on. Goodnight


----------



## Nirmalanow

I like your buying philosophy! Self-imposed limits can inspire creativity within those limits. Nice chatting with you also.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> I like your buying philosophy! Self-imposed limits can inspire creativity within those limits. Nice chatting with you also.



Hello again,

I see you have a Tralucent for sale? I'm curious as to what you didn't like about it.

Cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

My iCAN review can be found here (including iDAC and iUSB Power as well), if anyone is interested.


----------



## georgelai57

clieos said:


> My iCAN review can be found here (including iDAC and iUSB Power as well), if anyone is interested.



A good testimonial from someone who owns 302 (?) pairs of headphones. I don't even know a retailer with so many other than Amazon. Cheers.


----------



## Oregonian

nirmalanow said:


> I try not to rub it in, but we do live in one of the most beautiful places on earth. And spring comes very early here in Arizona, and is a bit nicer than summer when it gets up above 100 (40 C). Singapore must be a very nice change from London about this time of year.
> 
> I will post on here if I hear that iFi has released a working battery pack, but maybe you also saw this in my review: http://www.powerstream.com/PST-MP3500.htm  Seems like it should work fine.




I lived in the Phoenix area for 8 years and though spring is indeed a great time of year, he won't be sitting in that beautiful outdoor seating area for long. Starting around May, it can reach over 100* every day. Dry heat my arse.......lol.

The older I get the more I miss the valley of the sun.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I see you have a Tralucent for sale? I'm curious as to what you didn't like about it.
> 
> Cheers.


 

 There is nothing I did not like about the Tralucent amp. It is an amazing little amp, especially for the price and it sounds very close to my Continental amp that costs twice as much. I just went on a buying spree and am now choosing what stays and what goes. In fact I am leaning towards selling everything except for my main setup with the Tera>TDS>iCAN>HD650s. It is a very satisfying sound, and as I mentioned, I pretty much only listen when I sit down to focus on music, so I am not sure I really need anything else more portable.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> There is nothing I did not like about the Tralucent amp. It is an amazing little amp, especially for the price and it sounds very close to my Continental amp that costs twice as much. I just went on a buying spree and am now choosing what stays and what goes. In fact I am leaning towards selling everything except for my main setup with the Tera>TDS>iCAN>HD650s. It is a very satisfying sound, and as I mentioned, I pretty much only listen when I sit down to focus on music, so I am not sure I really need anything else more portable.



I see. I hardly sell my head-Fi stuff. I'd rather give them to appreciative new owners e.g. nephews etc embarking on their Head-Fi journies. So either I'm saving them money or I'm tempting down the slippery slope!


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> I see. I hardly sell my head-Fi stuff. I'd rather give them to appreciative new owners e.g. nephews etc embarking on their Head-Fi journies. So either I'm saving them money or I'm tempting down the slippery slope!


 

 I hear that drug dealers will give you your first dose of crack for free also


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> I lived in the Phoenix area for 8 years and though spring is indeed a great time of year, he won't be sitting in that beautiful outdoor seating area for long. Starting around May, it can reach over 100* every day. Dry heat my arse.......lol.
> 
> The older I get the more I miss the valley of the sun.


 

 Fortunately, I am up in Sedona. It gets hot, but not like Phoenix. So I can spend more time outside, especially in the shade.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> Ha Ha. Good one.
> 
> I hear that drug dealers will give you your first dose of crack for free also


----------



## Oregonian

nirmalanow said:


> Fortunately, I am up in Sedona. It gets hot, but not like Phoenix. So I can spend more time outside, especially in the shade.




Red rock Gods country! You ARE in one of the most beautiful places! I spent a lot of time there, Oak Creek Canyom and Payson in my early 20's. Loved the area!


----------



## georgelai57

Just curious but is there any difference (in sound quality) when using the RCA inputs vs. the 3.5mm input jack? Thanks


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Just curious but is there any difference (in sound quality) when using the RCA inputs vs. the 3.5mm input jack? Thanks


 

 They both sound fine to me, but it would be hard to ever say for sure since you would always be using different cables which could affect the sound.


----------



## georgelai57

I suppose you're right. One other question, when you touch the top of the iCan, is there a slight vibrating kind of feeling that goes away after say 5-10 seconds? Not really static but kind of like static without the shock :rolleyes:


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> I suppose you're right. One other question, when you touch the top of the iCan, is there a slight vibrating kind of feeling that goes away after say 5-10 seconds? Not really static but kind of like static without the shock


 

 I will have to check that out, but it might be several days as we have company, so my headphone listening will be very limited.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Red rock Gods country! You ARE in one of the most beautiful places! I spent a lot of time there, Oak Creek Canyom and Payson in my early 20's. Loved the area!


 

 Like I said, I try not to rub it in, but it is breathtakingly beautiful here.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Like I said, I try not to rub it in, but it is breathtakingly beautiful here.


 
   
  You are a brat!  I live in a different kind of God's Country..................with this view out the window of my house.  That's Mt Hood.........


----------



## Nirmalanow

Gorgeous!


----------



## disastermouse

Mount Hood looks like a LOGO of a mountain...slightly curved to the left at the peak - like the peak of a meringue!


----------



## bedlam inside

Hey!
  
  Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No need to rub it in, you lucky so and so's!

 Meanwhile I can catch a view of this monstrosity out of me office window:




 Talk about an eyesore.

 Now quit showing off and back to Head-fi...

 Cheers Rich


----------



## disastermouse

So I just got the Acoustic Research ADS202 and I'm really quite floored at the difference it's made (I'm mentioning it here because I heard about it from someone who posted about it in this thread). I've tried software plugins and even Hear and it sounded like garbage.

I'm running iMac -> HRT MSII+ -> Schiit Magni -> HE-500.

I'm really curious now what it would sound like with iCan 3D and bass boost now.


----------



## georgelai57

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> So I just got the Acoustic Research ADS202 and I'm really quite floored at the difference it's made (I'm mentioning it here because I heard about it from someone who posted about it in this thread). I've tried software plugins and even Hear and it sounded like garbage.
> 
> I'm running iMac -> HRT MSII+ -> Schiit Magni -> HE-500.
> 
> I'm really curious now what it would sound like with iCan 3D and bass boost now.


 
  Mine is on the way from Amazon. Nirmalanow will be the best one to answer you. It was his post that alerted me to the TDS202.


----------



## disastermouse

Like I said, I was really pleasantly surprised. It might have been a TOUCH more sibilant, but there wasn't the bass-drain that most of these enhancers (hardware AND software) introduce.

I really like the sound. I guess I'll have to turn in my audiophile card now...


----------



## georgelai57

disastermouse said:


> Like I said, I was really pleasantly surprised. It might have been a TOUCH more sibilant, but there wasn't the bass-drain that most of these enhancers (hardware AND software) introduce.
> 
> I really like the sound. I guess I'll have to turn in my audiophile card now...



You wouldn't have to turn in your audiophile card if the TDS202 had cost $399 and came in a small footprint like a CLAS SOLO.


----------



## disastermouse

georgelai57 said:


> You wouldn't have to turn in your audiophile card if the TDS202 had cost $399 and came in a small footprint like a CLAS SOLO.



Isn't it weird how something as niche as headphones can descend into matters of perceived rank and class?

Still - I like the TDS202 and I'm not quite deaf. Go figure. Objectivists will doubtlessly point to this as evidence of my lack of audiophile character and an invalidation of my dislike of the O2.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Isn't it weird how something as niche as headphones can descend into matters of perceived rank and class?
> 
> Still - I like the TDS202 and I'm not quite deaf. Go figure. Objectivists will doubtlessly point to this as evidence of my lack of audiophile character and an invalidation of my dislike of the O2.


 

 We may have to form a secret society for our non-audiophile approved adventures. Maybe the website could be called Head-Lo-Fi.org.
   
  And yes, the TDS202 can sometimes make things a little sibilant or bright, but of course there is a bypass switch for any song where it is too much. Otherwise, it is a nice way to hear more details in the music. It does work well with the 3D on the iCAN, although they can both have that same effect, so again, sometimes you need to turn one off. However, as I have gotten used to them, I have tended to use them both most of the time, and I find I miss them now when I turn them off. I also have switched to a warmer set of interconnects as the Anti-Cable IC's seem to also add to the brightness. I am now using two Zu Audio Mission 1/8 to RCA IC's which I got for a good price on Ebay, and these seem to match up better, although they are still breaking in.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  
  Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Still - I like the TDS202 and I'm not quite deaf. Go figure. Objectivists will doubtlessly point to this as evidence of my lack of audiophile character and an invalidation of my dislike of the O2.


 

 So, I don't at all fancy adding one more cable and box to the already tall stack on me desk, so I was happy to find that Amazon UK does not carry that TDS thing, hence I'm safe, until the next business trip to the US.

 I did find an earlier thread about this TDS widget BTW, it seems a little un-complementary generally, I wonder why?

http://www.head-fi.org/t/190302/does-ar-tds202-sound-enhancer-really-work
   
  Interesting that one geezer in that thread mentions that:
  
  Quote : 





> Originally Posted by *skullguise*
> 
> I had one a couple years back, yes it was crap.
> 
> Taddeo Digital Antidote passive is much better


 
   
  What is "Taddeo Digital Antidote" and do I need one? Where do I get it? Not Amazon UK, that is for sure.

 Cheers Rich


----------



## disastermouse

Yeah, I saw those old threads too. It kind of weirds me out after hearing it myself.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I have found the TDS to be very system dependent, so definitely it can work sometimes and not work sometimes. For example, if there is a lot of hiss or noise in the source, it boosts that along with the low level details. With the Tera as source, the sound is very clean, but there can still be hiss in a particular recording, especially older tape recorded music. I tried it for a while with a Nexus 10 tablet as source and in that case the tablet itself had too much noise for it to be worth using the TDS.
   
  I found this about  the Taddeo, but it seems it is not available anymore unless you can find a used one:
  http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue1/taddeopassive.htm
   
  Also this very old thread:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/39858/has-anyone-tried-the-passive-taddeo-digital-antidote-ii


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  
  Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I have found the TDS to be very system dependent, so definitely it can work sometimes and not work sometimes. For example, if there is a lot of hiss or noise in the source, it boosts that along with the low level details. With the Tera as source, the sound is very clean, but there can still be hiss in a particular recording, especially older tape recorded music. I tried it for a while with a Nexus 10 tablet as source and in that case the tablet itself had too much noise for it to be worth using the TDS.
> 
> I found this about  the Taddeo, but it seems it is not available anymore unless you can find a used one:
> http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue1/taddeopassive.htm
> ...


 

 Cheers mate, seems for now I am safe from any more boxes in my Headphone setup, fun as it might be though, as I can't buy them...

 Interesting stuff though, makes me wonder.

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





bedlam inside said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Cheers mate, seems for now I am safe from any more boxes in my Headphone setup, fun as it might be though, as I can't buy them...
> ...


 

 There is a lot to be said for simplicity.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> There is a lot to be said for simplicity.




Another iFi product. Any idea what it might be?


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Another iFi product. Any idea what it might be?


 

 I saw a mention of an upcoming iTUBE, so maybe this is it. If it is a tube buffer, then maybe it is something like the Musical Fidelity X10: http://www.stereophile.com/tubepreamps/873/


----------



## Nirmalanow

Here is another review of the iCAN:
   
  http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/review-ifi-micro-ican-headphone-amplifier-power-people?utm_source=hwzsgforums&utm_campaign=Autopost%2BEdt%2Bin%2BForums&utm_content=[Review]-iFi%2BMicro%2BiCan%2BHeadphone%2BAmplifier%2B-%2BPower%2Bto%2Bthe%2BPeople&utm_medium=referral


----------



## georgelai57

Another review on http://noblehifi.blogspot.sg


----------



## chicolom

Are there any audio demos of the 3D effect on this amp?

 Could someone who owns this make some demos by recording the signal coming out of the HP jack while playing a song and flicking 3D switch ON and OFF?
   
  You would just have to run a cable from the HP jack to a computer's input and record it.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





chicolom said:


> Are there any audio demos of the 3D effect on this amp?
> 
> Could someone who owns this make some demos by recording the signal coming out of the HP jack while playing a song and flicking 3D switch ON and OFF?
> 
> You would just have to run a cable from the HP jack to a computer's input and record it.


 

 I spoke to Vincent from iFi about doing this, and he said they would look into making some professionally produced demos for their website. I am not sure if or when it will happen.


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I spoke to Vincent from iFi about doing this, and he said they would look into making some professionally produced demos for their website. I am not sure if or when it will happen.


 
   
  Audio demos would be really useful.  At the moment there is nothing to go off of besides marketing terms and reviews/hype.
   
  Someone could still record their own demos though pretty easily...


----------



## flargosa

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I spoke to Vincent from iFi about doing this, and he said they would look into making some professionally produced demos for their website. I am not sure if or when it will happen.


 
   
  I hope they record the 3d demos from the amps HP out, not some professionally simulated 3d effect.


----------



## dsync89

I recently get to know this product while searching for FA-003 Ti. Some had coupled this with it and apparently it had a pretty good result.
   
  Just some background of my current not-so-audiophile audio setup. I myself owned the original FA-003 and FiiO E-17 DAC/Amp and I am very tempted to upgrade to this iCan for its much wider soundstage (3D-like). What keep me puzzles is the connection with my PC. Can I extend my setup and use the following connection to channel the sound?
   
  Laptop <--> Fiio E17 DAC <--> iCan Amp <--> Fischer FA-003.
   
  Hope to get some feedbacks before I go along this route. Thanks.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





dsync89 said:


> I recently get to know this product while searching for FA-003 Ti. Some had coupled this with it and apparently it had a pretty good result.
> 
> Just some background of my current not-so-audiophile audio setup. I myself owned the original FA-003 and FiiO E-17 DAC/Amp and I am very tempted to upgrade to this iCan for its much wider soundstage (3D-like). What keep me puzzles is the connection with my PC. Can I extend my setup and use the following connection to channel the sound?
> 
> ...


 
  It is usually fine to use a DAC/Amp as just a DAC. Most stand alone DACs still have some amplification, so the extra amplifier  in a DAC/Amp is not a problem. It is usually recommended to set the volume on the DAC/amp to full volume, and then use the volume control on the stand alone amp (iCAN) to control the listening level. The iCAN has both 1/8" and RCA inputs, so you should have no problem hooking it up to the Fiio E17.


----------



## dsync89

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> It is usually fine to use a DAC/Amp as just a DAC. Most stand alone DACs still have some amplification, so the extra amplifier  in a DAC/Amp is not a problem. It is usually recommended to set the volume on the DAC/amp to full volume, and then use the volume control on the stand alone amp (iCAN) to control the listening level. The iCAN has both 1/8" and RCA inputs, so you should have no problem hooking it up to the Fiio E17.


 
   
  I see. Thanks a lot for the explanation. Actually I even have a crazy thought to purchase the combo of iDac and iCAN but I don't think the purchase is justified since I really should extend my setup instead of changing it altogether. In fact my FiiO E17 ages not even half a year old.
   
  In your comment, I assumed that there shouldn't be any major difference in just using FiiO E17 instead of iDAC? What keep me thinking is whether the E17 DAC is good enough to provide a clean sound signal to the end side of iCAN.
   
  In short, I imagine that basically what I need to do is connect the headphone jack output in my E17 to the input port of iCAN and then everything is set?
   
  PC <--> [USB] Fiio E17 [3.5mm to RCA cable] <--> [RCA port] ICAN <--> [Headphone Jack output] FA-003


----------



## TheGame21x

If I'm not mistaken, the Fiio E17 has a 3.5mm line out so the iCAN will work with the E17 performing DAC duties. I'm currently testing the iCAN amp myself and it accepts 3.5mm and RCA inputs.


----------



## dsync89

Yea you are right. The Fiio E17 do have a 3.5mm line out. I would assume the performance wise the E17 and iDAC should not cause much impact to the final sound? Care to share your experience on using it with and without the iCAN? The highly touted X-Bass and 3D is the main reason I'm going for it for my Fischer FA-003 (the original, not the Ti) as it is said to bit a bit shy on the low frequency range. I also read somewhere that it is not recommended to turn both of these features at the same time as it will cause the sound to be muffled?
   
  So far iCAN is priced at around NTD 8300 here in Taiwan. Although a tad bit pricier than the retail but that's the easiest and fastest route to get it without having to resort to oversea delivery.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





dsync89 said:


> Yea you are right. The Fiio E17 do have a 3.5mm line out. I would assume the performance wise the E17 and iDAC should not cause much impact to the final sound? Care to share your experience on using it with and without the iCAN? The highly touted X-Bass and 3D is the main reason I'm going for it for my Fischer FA-003 (the original, not the Ti) as it is said to bit a bit shy on the low frequency range. I also read somewhere that it is not recommended to turn both of these features at the same time as it will cause the sound to be muffled?
> 
> So far iCAN is priced at around NTD 8300 here in Taiwan. Although a tad bit pricier than the retail but that's the easiest and fastest route to get it without having to resort to oversea delivery.


 

 I do think the source can affect the sound quite a bit, but check it out for yourself. If you can buy the iDAC and return it, maybe you could do some comparisons with the Fiio. I use a Tera Player to feed the iCAN, so I do not have any experience with the Fiio.
   
  I almost always use the x-bass and the 3D at the same time. The sound is not muffled at all, and in fact is wonderfully clear.


----------



## dsync89

Thanks for the feedback Nirmanalow.
   
  It's too bad that they didn't have product refund after purchase in this country of Taiwan. I supposed I will purchase iCAN first and see how well it fares with the Fiio E17. Hope will get it arrived soon.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





dsync89 said:


> Thanks for the feedback Nirmanalow.
> 
> It's too bad that they didn't have product refund after purchase in this country of Taiwan. I supposed I will purchase iCAN first and see how well it fares with the Fiio E17. Hope will get it arrived soon.


 

 I use the for sale section on headfi to fund my hobby. If I buy something and do not like it, I can almost always find someone who will buy it from me. Of course, I lose some money if I buy it new, but it is still works out to a lot less than I would have spent over the years


----------



## CanDude

[size=12.0pt]Has anyone compared iCAN to the amp part of HDP?[/size]
   
[size=12.0pt]For a transportable setup my Concero and HDP amp sound OK with my LCD-3, but I have a problem with digital noise at some volume levels, most certainly due to the switched power supply for HDP and another switched power supply for my laptop (the noise disappears when running on batteries). I don’t know if iCAN would be a better investment than a Sbooster (from Squeeze-upgrade, €134,95) [/size][size=12.0pt]linear [/size][size=12.0pt]power supply for my HDP. I guess iCAN will be lighter with its power supply, but I already own HDP... and I don’t know if there will be any digital noise or not with iCAN.[/size]


----------



## dsync89

Just realized that Fiio E17 has a LO (Line Out) bypass switch that requires another additional L7 accessory. Just wondering whether the line out is needed to prevent double amping if I combo it with iCAN? Or can I just simply use the headphone 3.5mm jack output and directly connect it with iCAN?
   
  FYI the E17 also has its own amp.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





dsync89 said:


> Just realized that Fiio E17 has a LO (Line Out) bypass switch that requires another additional L7 accessory. Just wondering whether the line out is needed to prevent double amping if I combo it with iCAN? Or can I just simply use the headphone 3.5mm jack output and directly connect it with iCAN?
> 
> FYI the E17 also has its own amp.


 

 You can use the headphone output as mentioned, or the line out would of course also work. Maybe try the headphone out and see how it sounds before paying for the accessory, although I see the line out dock is only $9.46 on Amazon.


----------



## dsync89

I see. Yea thanks for letting me know. I don't think the differences would be subtle unless the Fiio E17 has a bad internal amp that result in a huge distortion which is later amplified by iCAN.


----------



## dsync89

Hey guys, finally got my hand on both iFi iCAN and Sennheiser HD 600 together today!! ** Happy ** Just a quick review here.
   
  At first glance, the packaging of iCAN really looks like Apple iPhone style design. And I meant the whole packaging, even in the interior ones. Seriously, even the smell of the box itself is very similar to Apple box! 
   
  Anyway the packaging is not the main interest here. Just listening to almost half an hour now and I'm really impressed with the overall sound signature and 3D feature. It really does expand the HD600 soundstage by some degree and make listening to vocal and orchestra music very pleasing. I haven't really used the X-Bass switch as I think HD600 really handles the bass well, and I'm not a basehead XD Now by all means I'm not a seasoned audiophile but I can easily compare the soundstage different by turning the 3D switch on and off.
   
  One thing I realized is that when connecting Fiio E17 to the iCAN via headphone jack, I need to max out the volume on the E17 (i.e. 60) and tune the volume knob on the iCAN to almost half way down to achieve a normal listening level. I wonder whether it is normal. Anyways it's not a big issue here. 
   

   
   

   
  Edit: Upload photos.


----------



## Nirmalanow

That is great! Enjoy your new amp!


----------



## chicolom

I just picked up an iCan amp the other day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Curiosity about the soundstage feature got the better of me (I'm a soundstage whore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and I had to try it out myself.  So far this seems to be an excellent little amp, and I'm enjoying it a lot.
   
  Thanks for your review Nirmalanow.  It was really detailed, and I agree with a lot of what said in terms of how the Xbass and 3D switches tend to behave.  I also agree that it pairs quite well with warm headphones since it gives them a welcome boost to soundstage and air on the 3d setting.
  After I've spent more time with it I will post some impressions of my own... 
   
   
  FYI the version I have (and I assume all of the latest versions) comes with *selectable gain* via dip switches on the bottom.  The gains choices are 0dB, 10dB, and 20dB.  This should be a welcome feature.


----------



## georgelai57

Hi,

Can you take a picture of the switch at the bottom for the selectable gain? Mine doesn't have that.

Thanks.


----------



## chicolom

Here are the gain switches:


----------



## georgelai57

chicolom said:


> Here are the gain switches:



Thanks for the photo. I'm surprised iFi's website doesn't even show this. 

The iCan was only launched here in Singapore two months ago and already I have an old product. Sigh.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Early adopter here, no gain switches, rats!


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  Quote: 





chicolom said:


> Here are the gain switches:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 

 Hmmm, I wonder what problem they are trying to solve by adding these switches?

 I cannot believe these extra switches improve sound quality. Neither Rega or Naim go in for this kind of thing!

 For the record, with all the headphones I tested so far I found I could easily set the volume I wanted with the standard version (no gain switches).

 Maybe they are pandering to some reviewers who have been griping about too much gain for their expensive earplugs (I hate earplugs)?

 Who knows, maybe us early adopters should be happy to have a headamp not compromised by gain switches and smugly feel superior to those who own the new version?

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## bbophead

One of my cans is the DT660's which are very efficient.  I couldn't get past 9 o'clock and the volume knob was very tricky to get just the right volume.  The slightest touch and the cans were either too soft or too loud.  It's fortunate that it is not my main go-to phone.  
   
  Headphones, not to mention speakers, can be a crap shoot as far as sensitivity goes.  I think more choices, in this case, are good.  Too bad I don't have them.


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





bedlam inside said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what problem they are trying to solve by adding these switches?
> 
> I cannot believe these extra switches improve sound quality.


 
   
  Uh....the point of gain switches is to allow a greater and easier range of volume control with a variety of headphones, specifically high sensitivity headphones and IEMs that get loud to quickly on the volume pot.  iFi keeps saying that _"everyone has different headphones"_ and they want an amp that will let you you realize _"that full potential of each and every headphone"_, so gain switches make perfect sense if they want to make a_ "one-box-fits-all-headphones"_ amp.
   
  It has nothing to do with trying to improve sound quality.
   
   
  Most amps have low and high gain switches, so I don't see how it's pandering.   0_o


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





chicolom said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you.  You said it better.


----------



## chicolom

iFi seems to have updated the iCan page with pictures of the gain switches.


----------



## smpie

Great review very detailed..
  
 i am however a bit concerned because i want to get the Beyerdynamic T5p 32ohm closed headphones. This is my first high-end headphone..
  
 i wanted to start of with a closed pair so i could do my listening at any time of the day.
  
 does the Beyerdynamic really sound so analytical harsh not warm at all ?
 perhaps it would pair better with something like the Fiio E17.
 i googled "objective review FiiO E7 USB DAC & Amp " and got a great review technical testing and measuring that shows it to be a good amp ..
  
 But after reading a review on headfi about this amp sounding like the O2 i was impressed..
 The price is way more expensive and if i want to be a bit mobile at home even i need a battery.
 or stay near an outlet … 
  
 what would you advice ?
  
  
  Forget / cancel the T5 ..and go open with the HD600 and iamp/idac/battery?
  pfff i don't now any more ..


----------



## blueangel2323

With all the switches off, how does this compare with the old Original Master?


----------



## HalidePisces

chicolom said:


> Here are the gain switches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice to see iFi-audio listening to feedback about the gain. Though it still makes me wonder who is responsible for the switch design. Unless there's some technical consideration I'm not aware of, it looks like two dip switches would've suffice. The only plausible reason I can think of is that multiple dip switches reduce the chances of accidentally increasing the gain to eardrum-shattering levels. But then again, it may be for the same reason (whatever that may be) as the inconsistency on the Xbass and 3D in switch position and setting levels; speaking of which, I'm hoping a future revision would make the two options consistent.

This amp looks very interesting both in price-to-performance ratio and its sound options. The latter seem nice when you'd want to have some fun during listening... and maybe even for gaming as well. I'm thinking of picking this up, or at least planning to at some point since I have other potential purchases (mostly gaming gear and art supplies) vying to have their way with my wallet.


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





halidepisces said:


> This amp looks very interesting both in price-to-performance ratio and its sound options. The latter seem nice when you'd want to have some fun during listening... and maybe even for gaming as well.


 
   
   
  It works pretty well for gaming.  The bass boost switches are effective and increase the "fun". 
   
  I've tried stacking the "3D" switch _on-top_ of a Dolby Headphone signal, and while they sound interesting together it doesn't seem improve the imaging or soundstage.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Early adopter here, no gain switches, rats!


 

 I just read that you can send in your iCAN and have it upgraded to the newer version with gain switches for $50 plus shipping. I guess you contact the seller where you bought the iCAN. Fortunately, the gain works fine with my HD650s so I will probably not bother to upgrade.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the info.  Where did you read this?
   
  I need less gain with Grado and 32 ohm Beyers.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Thanks for the info.  Where did you read this?
> 
> I need less gain with Grado and 32 ohm Beyers.


 

 Scroll down to the update at the end of this review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier/reviews/9065


----------



## bbophead

Thanks.  I'll look into it.


----------



## Turrican2

Picked one of these up a couple of weeks ago. I demo'd it at the London headfi meet and was quite impressed. Now that I've spent some time with it that impression remains. Aside from the 3D and xbass the amp itself is very accomplished. It drives my he-500 very well and is very neutral, until you turn on the eq. Right now I am using iems and my little dot III as a pre, the sound it very addictive with the 3D on max and first stage bass boost. Really enjoying this amp.


----------



## georgelai57

http://headfonics.com/2013/06/ifi-audio-an-affordable-transportable-revolution/


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> http://headfonics.com/2013/06/ifi-audio-an-affordable-transportable-revolution/


 

 Funny how much people's ears differ. The reviewer did not like the 3D effect on the high setting, but I find I use it almost all of the time, and I miss it when it is turned off.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> Funny how much people's ears differ. The reviewer did not like the 3D effect on the high setting, but I find I use it almost all of the time, and I miss it when it is turned off.



Indeed. Normally I put the 3D on one dot, rarely 3 dots. For the XBass, usually also one dot unless one feels like some head-banging three dots occasionally.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Indeed. Normally I put the 3D on one dot, rarely 3 dots. For the XBass, usually also one dot unless one feels like some head-banging three dots occasionally.


 

 I mostly use three dots on the 3D, but also mostly one dot on the bass. And strangely, I find I like the three dot high setting for x-Bass on music that has little or no bass, as it creates a very subtle warmth. Then I usually turn it back down to one dot when a bass heavy song comes on, again unless I also feel like overdoing the bass for fun.
   
  I tend to like a lot of space and a lot of detail in my music, so maybe my ears adapt well to what the three dot setting of the 3D does. The one dot and three dot settings do not seem like low and high settings, but more like two completely different effects.


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Funny how much people's ears differ. The reviewer did not like the 3D effect on the high setting, but I find I use it almost all of the time, and I miss it when it is turned off.


 
  Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> The one dot and three dot settings do not seem like low and high settings, but more like two completely different effects.


 
   
   
  I appreciate the reviews at headfonics, but I don't agree with some of the things mentioned in this one.
   
  I think the whatever sound signature the amp has is exaggerated in the review, as I don't hear it as having that much of a sound signature.
   
  He also describes level 1 and level 3 of the 3D effect as being different intensities of the SAME effect, when to me they are completely (and obviously) different sounding.  That was kind of a red flag.  He quickly dismisses the level 3 effect as being BAD when, to me, it's one of the highlights of the amp and one of the main reasons to get it.  I use the level 3 3D effect a lot.
   
   
  I do agree that the iCan could use a "level 2" Xbass setting, in-between level 1 and level 3.  For some headphones level 1 is not enough while level 3 is too much.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





divine33 said:


> I might test it soon. Would all this stuff (amp + AC adapter + MP3 player) fit in a shirts pocket? That would be awesome.


 

 The amp is a little too big for a shirt pocket....maybe a backpack or computer bag.


----------



## Nirmalanow

As mentioned in the review, there is a battery that might work (I have not tried it yet), and iFi has suggested they might come out with a battery pack. However, that would make it even more impossible to fit it in a shirt pocket.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I just posted about my experience with the Audio Technica ESW9 on the Tera thread, including a mention of how they pair up with the iCAN: http://www.head-fi.org/t/658495/altmann-tera-player-impressions-reviews-discussion/795#post_9572129
   
  These headphones sound even a little better than the HD650s with the iCAN. A real treat!


----------



## Nirmalanow

Well, I sold my HD650s and am just keeping the ATH-ESW9s. They sound wonderful with the iCAN which makes sense as they are known as mid-centric headphones, and both the X-bass boost and the 3D effect are very beneficial to the sound. They also benefit from the added details of the TDS202 Sound Enhancer, and yet the inherent smoothness of the headphones means that the sound does not veer into being too bright. They also sound good out of the Tera and my Tralucent T1 amp. Not quite as clear and detailed, but very good for a simple portable setup. I bought a second pair and am sending one off to be recabled with the Plussound silver/gold cable I was using with the HD650s, so it will be interesting to see how the stock cable and the aftermarket cable compare.
   
  Interesting tidbit since I have been mentioning the TDS202 a lot in this thread. I tried using my Tralucent T1 portable amp with the Tera and the TDS202. And surprisingly, the Sound became very muffled and dull compared to the Tralucent hooked up directly to the Tera. This is the exact opposite of what I hear with the TDS in the chain when using the iCAN amp. I have no idea why it has this effect, but it once again shows that system synergy is hard to predict, and why everyone says your mileage may vary.


----------



## HalidePisces

nirmalanow said:


> As mentioned in the review, there is a battery that might work (I have not tried it yet), and iFi has suggested they might come out with a battery pack. However, that would make it even more impossible to fit it in a shirt pocket.


I don't think it'd be too bad as long as it could fit in the side pockets of cargo pants or the pockets of a jacket. Being able to fit comfortably inside a purse or a small messenger bag would be fine too.

If iFi is doing a battery pack, I wonder if they'll do any modifications to their existing products accommodate it or will it just be physically stacked together.


----------



## Nirmalanow

here is the battery that will probably work: http://www.powerstream.com/PST-MP3500-I.htm


----------



## Nirmalanow

I asked Vincent at iFi again about a battery. He did not say anything about a release date for an official iFi battery, but he did give me the specs for a battery that would work:
  "Specifications: Any external battery pack that puts out 9v/1a will power the iCAN. Centre positive with a barrel diameter that fits iCan (5.5mm x 2.1 mm)"
   
  So I found another cheaper battery that should work: http://www.bixpower.com/BAT-BX948-p/bat-bx948.htm  And I decided to go ahead and get one instead of waiting for iFi to come out with one. Again, the iCAN uses a 5.5mm x 2.1mm connector and the battery company is including one with the battery after I talked to them on the phone, even though it does not normally come with that size. I will post here about how it works for me.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Here is a picture of the battery hooked up to a portable DVD player. It should work the same with the iCAN. I will report more when it arrives.
   

   
  This is the cheaper battery here: http://www.bixpower.com/BAT-BX948-p/bat-bx948.htm


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





divine33 said:


> Excellent dude. Thanks!!!


 

 Remember to ask them for a 5.5mm x 2.1 mm connector if you order one. I will confirm in a few days if it works or not with the iCAN.


----------



## SunshineReggae

Had my roommate lend me this amp yesterday (he uses it with my old HD598).
   
  It sounded fine just fine with my HD600. On its default settings it's basically identical to my STX and fiio e9, and expectedly so. We didn't do any blind testing but there was no real need to. They sound alike, there's not much more to say as far as I am concerned. Whatever minor differences there are that I didn't notice I couldn't really care any less about. It's great, because the STX and fiio e9 are my tried and true points of reference and I don't really believe you can substantially improve on them in terms of sound quality.
   
  Serious differences are there however between the 598 and the 600, and between disabling and enabling 3D. The 600 sounds way better than the 598, with and without 3D, but that didn't really surprise me. I would swear those 3D settings are some kind of dolby headphone implementation though. Using any of the tree settings sounds uncannily similar to corresponding settings on the STX's dolby. Called my roommate over and he noticed it as well. We didn't try the bass settings (he says he also never uses it so I didn't bother). Anyway, I do appreciate the 3D and feel it is a nice addition.
   
  I have a HD650 but didn't bother testing it too. In all honesty, the entire head fi thing is just not that interesting to me anymore now that cheap, high tech devices like the fiio e9k, o2 and xonar stx offer true hifi solutions for headphone listening and an experiment with tube amps last year left me totally disillusioned with tubes in its entirety. Which is a great thing for my wallet and mind ofcourse, but it has left me indifferent towards testing stuff and more oriented towards just plugging in and forgetting about it.
  The Ican with its reasonable price and design is such a device that you can just plug in and forget about. Fine amp, it's a good product where you can ask yourself if the extra bucks (compared to other well performing amps) are worth the features. There's a good chance they might be.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Thanks for posting your experiences. I would suggest you at least try the bass boost sometime. Even on music with little or no deep bass, it still adds a nice sense of presence and scale to the music.


----------



## Nirmalanow

In this thread there is a great explanation of why the x-Bass boost affects the sound even on songs that do not have notes that nominally are extremely low frequency:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/672810/bass-boost-affects-more-than-bass
   
  It seems there are always some low frequencies present in higher tones. Not a lot, but they are there.


----------



## Nirmalanow

My external battery pack came today. After waiting patiently for the first charge to complete, I finally hooked it up and it works great. It does just what I hoped to the sound....taking away a bit of noise that gave a slight edge to the music even with the Tera player and ESW9s which are both very smooth. There is a greater ease and relaxation to the music and the tone sounds more natural and pure...especially with female vocals. The difference is slight, but it is definitely there. The AC power supply that comes with the iCAN is supposedly a good one, but if I crank the volume all of the way with the music paused, there is definitely less noise when using the battery.
   
  So not only do I get a transportable system, but the sound is sweeter and less fatiguing. Good all around.
   
  I will report back any more observations including a sense of how long the battery lasts. (Again it is this one with the extra 5.5mm x 2.1 mm connector: http://www.bixpower.com/BAT-BX948-p/bat-bx948.htm )


----------



## Nirmalanow

Here are some pictures of my now "transportable" iCAN. I am still looking for better loking straps to hold the whole thing together, so please excuse the rubber bands. And my camera's auto focus is not working well so please excuse the slight fuzziness of the shots.
   

   

   

   

   
   
  The little black box on top of the iCAN in some of the pics is my Altmann Tera Player. The whole rig is sounding awesome with my ESW9s and I just traded for a pair of K702s that I will be trying when they arrive.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I have got to add that the improvement in sound with the battery is not actually slight. There is definitely an ease and smoother naturalness to the music without any AC power. This is the clearest sound yet out of the iCAN and yet there is no edginess or fatigue even with the 3D effect on.
   
  I have been running it for 4-5 hours and the indicator lights still say there is over 50% charge. A nice feature of this battery is that there is a little test button and 4 LEDs that tell you the state of charge. And since it is not really a very portable setup, I will be very glad if I get 8-10 hours of use. I am rarely away from an outlet that long. And by the way, the battery comes with its own AC charger as well as a 12 volt charger for the car. Again, just be sure to request the 5.5 mm x 2.1 mm plug as the ones that come with the battery do not fit. Bix Power included it for me at no charge.


----------



## SunshineReggae

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Thanks for posting your experiences. I would suggest you at least try the bass boost sometime. Even on music with little or no deep bass, it still adds a nice sense of presence and scale to the music.


 

 I understand your idea that adding bass can make for a more visceral experience. The thing is that I don't view headphone listening in that way; for me personally music through headphones needs to be smooth, non fatiguing and consistenly pleasing. This is ofcourse also reflected in the kind of music I listen to. I have experienced what adding bass can do and can't do and I have made piece with the belief that for me personally, it is not desirable after a certain point. I do however sincerely appreciate your effort to bring to my attention something that you thought I was unaware of.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





sunshinereggae said:


> I understand your idea that adding bass can make for a more visceral experience. The thing is that I don't view headphone listening in that way; for me personally music through headphones needs to be smooth, non fatiguing and consistenly pleasing. This is ofcourse also reflected in the kind of music I listen to. I have experienced what adding bass can do and can't do and I have made piece with the belief that for me personally, it is not desirable after a certain point. I do however sincerely appreciate your attempt to bring to my attention something that you thought I was unaware of.


 

 That's great if you know what works for you. I find the lower setting on the bass boost is subtle enough that it just fills in the lowest frequencies which are missing on my ESW9 headphones without becoming an overbearing presence or messing up the mids, but that is just my preference for sound. You still might find the other post interesting about how there are low frequency sounds in music that has no notes that nominally go that low:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/672810/bass-boost-affects-more-than-bass
   
  It suggests to me that the most natural sound would include the almost subliminal levels of extremely low bass that are present in live music. But since no headphone is truly perfect at recreating a live sound, then in the end we all are finding the sound that we enjoy listening to the most. I also have moved more and more to a smoother, less fatiguing sound. The battery really helped in this regard.
   
  I also find however that I like a little variety in the sound of my system. With the iCAN, instead of having several different headphones to get different sounds, I can just flick a switch when I am in the mood for more or less bass, or more or less air and space. And even without the special effects the iCAN offers, it is as you said a fine sounding amp.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I finally got a hold of a pair of AKG K702 headphones today, and I am loving them with the iCAN. They are wonderfully clear and clean sounding. , but the most striking thing is the scale of the music. Everything seems life size. A piano sounds like a big piano, not a miniature piano inside my head. I think maybe this lifelike quality to the size of the instruments is what Bedlam_Inside was talking about when he mentions the scale of the music when he reviewed these headphones in his shootout using the iCAN: http://www.head-fi.org/t/648968/a-headphone-shootout-from-a-speaker-listener-testing-eight-headphones-from-80-to-1-200/75#post_9210326
   
  Also they really benefit from the x-Bass boost on my iCAN amp. I do not think I would like them at all without some help in the bass, but I was listening with the boost on the higher level and that made for a warmer, more balanced sound. Maybe still a little bright and hyper-detailed, but I like that especially as a contrast to my AT ESW9s which are pretty warm and smooth. These are the first headphones that I think I might leave the bass boost up on the higher setting most of the time. Usually, the lower amount of boost is just right, but these phones seem to be able to benefit from even more. They may not be fully broken in as these phones are known to need 300 hours or more and the pair I bought only has about 100 hours on them. Maybe the highs will calm down just a bit and the bass fill in some more, but in the meantime they still sound great with the bass boost on high.
   
  Overall, another great pairing with the iCAN.
   
  EDIT added: Either the phones are breaking in or my ears are getting used to them, but now I am mostly using the lower level of bass boost. I would say these phones are more touchy in that I find from song to song, I either like the 3D effect or find it a bit bright. Maybe some more break-in of the phones or my ears will change this also, but fortunately these K702s have a nice spacious soundstage even without the 3D effect on the iCAN. In contrast, the ESW9s are pretty much set it and forget it with the lower level bass boost and three dot 3D setting.


----------



## Nirmalanow

(Note: someone's post on here disappeared, so I removed my reply)


----------



## Nirmalanow

I have had some more time with the K702s. I am finding they already have a wide spacious sound and so do not need the 3D effect. Also they do not need any boost in the high frequencies so they really sound better without the 3D. In fact they can sound a bit artificial with the 3D effect on some songs. It is the first time I have heard that with the iCAN and any of the headphones I have tried.
   
  Overall, I still find the ESW9s are the best sound yet with the iCAN. They have a natural and full-bodied tone that I enjoy more than the somewhat dry and analytical sound of the K702s, although the K702s have an amazing sense of space. Fortunately the ESW9s catch up quite a bit in the space department with the 3D effect engaged.
   
  And someone over on the Tera Player thread suggested adding a 75 ohm resistor to the ESW9s like the ones used with Ety ER4Ps as described here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/290372905689
   
  I happened to have one sitting around and tried it out. It works with the ESW9s like a very subtle tone control that slightly reduces the highs and smooths out the sound. It works great with the 3D effect on the iCAN. I get all of the added goodness of the wider soundstage and more spacious feel without having any edge of too much brightness. The sound with the ESW9s is just that much better with the 75 ohm adapter, and the iCAN has plenty of power to drive the extra impedance.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Final impressions.
   
  Awhile back I put my AKG Q701 headphone into cold storage in hopes of finding a competent amp that could bring more control and life to them. As much as I liked my ALO RX MKIII-B mobile amp it just wasn't cutting it with my Q701. Weeks later my Q701 is on my head and I'm rocking to my tunes on the Q's while being driven by the iFi-Audio iCAN Micro Amp. I came across this little amp by pure chance when a fellow head-fier messaged me asking to trade his first generation iCAN amp for my pair of Ortofon e-Q7 IEM's. After doing some real quick research and reading some rather lofty reviews I quickly concluded that this little amp might be worth taking a chance on. I immediately finalized the trade and sent my Ortofon IEM's off and waited for the proverbial bird to land in my mailbox. A week later the iCAN arrived and I would not be disappointed.

 For such a small form factor this little amp packs some real grunt with a power output of 400mW(32Ω). If that wasn't enough the iCAN boasts some very interesting features such as a dual setting bass boost and a dual setting 3D holographic sound enhancer. Another thing that struck me about the iCAN when I first received it is although it's not an Apple certified product it's incredibly Apple like from it's white packaging down to it's minimalist brushed aluminum chassis

 With all enhancements turned off the sound of this little amp impresses. It's strongest suit, clarity and reverb in just the right places. Although sounding just a smidgen on the warm side of neutral the iCAN brings out the inner micro details in the music all the while getting out of the way and letting the headphone do what it does best. What I mean by this statement is this amp is not a colored amp and what you hear isn't the iCAN but instead the tuning of the gear you choose to connect it to. End result, the iCAN is what I've come to call a puritan amp in that it displays both the good and bad attributes of the headphone it's driving and little else. It's puritan nature aside, the iCAN is far from what can be called boring and rewards the listener with two enhancements designed to help fine tune the gear he/she is listening to.

 First off lets discuss the bass boost function. The iCAN has a two setting bass boost function. If you're listening to a slightly bass anemic can hitting the iCAN's first bass boost setting you'll get a slight bass boost of maybe 2 to 3 db. Personally, with my Q701 I find the first bass boost position is the sweet spot for me. Lets say though you're a hardcore bass head who craves bass and the cans you own sound way to polite on the low end. With the iCAN's bass boost set at maximum the listener is rewarded with a whopping 9 or 10 db boost in the low end. Not exactly my cup of tea when listening to some genres but I have to admit it's quite fun when I'm listening to trance or hard house.The impressive part is although boosted 9 db's the iCAN somehow seems to be able to keep the mids passably clean for such a drastic low end boost.

 The 3D sound enhancement, for me, is rather fascinating. On my Q701 I usually don't bother with this setting and leave it on flat. What I'm noticing with this setting is when it's turned on to the third position two things are happening. First of all the spacial cues are being messed with and moved into different positions around my head. Second of all the high frequencies become boosted slightly. The end result, instruments seem to have more air in between them thereby creating an added sense of expanded sound stage.  When the setting is wound back to position two the exact opposite is happening. The highs seem to become rolled off and smoothed over and spacial cues once again are moved so that the listener thinks the sound stage has shrunk. I guess this setting could come in handy for music that suffers from hard left/right panning or overly unnatural instrument separation. I'm guessing this feature is some sort of fancy crossfeed coupled with a treble booster but I could be wrong.

 Overall I'm very happy with this amp and have absolutely no problem recommending it to the masses. At just under 250 USD this little micro amp brings a lot to the table that pricier amps fail to deliver. As such, the iCAN may have just saved my Q701 from the online for sale forums or the modders chopping block. Excellent amp for it's MSRP.


----------



## HalidePisces

Nirmalanow, nice update on the batteries. How did you carry the amp+battery combo around? Would it fit in some roomy pants pocket or would you need a bag/purse/backpack?


----------



## Nirmalanow

As you might be able to tell from the pictures, it is not really pocket sized....except maybe some cargo pants with really big pockets, although I am not sure how the connecting wires would take to being shoved inside a pocket. It would easily fit in a backpack. Mostly I just like being able to pick it up and take it in another room or outside with me.
   
  Strange as it may sound, even here around the house I have also been sometimes just using my Tera player by itself. The sound is not as good as out of the iCAN, but it is still a very good sound. I am actually thinking of selling everything and just keeping the Tera and my ESW9s. Not because the iCAN sound is lacking anything, but I just may be ready to simplify in a big way. There is something to be said for having a system that fits in your pocket, and sometimes change is good for its own sake.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hi guys, I just threw up a video concerning final impressions relating to a couple of AKG headphones, the K240 MP and Q701. Throughout the video I mention the iCAN and how it mated well with my two AKG's. I thought I'd post it up here in case anyone out there with the same headphones was wondering if this amp pairs well.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Well I may regret this, but I am selling my iCAN along with the battery for it. I have really enjoyed this amp, but I have decided to drastically simplify my system, and just keep the Tera and the ESW9s. We will see how long I can last before curiosity gets the better of me again.
   
  EDIT: I couldn't do it. I took down my for sale listing. I spent too much time trying different amps and headphones and this is the best combination I found....so it stays for now.


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> Well I may regret this, but I am selling my iCAN along with the battery for it. I have really enjoyed this amp, but I have decided to drastically simplify my system, and just keep the Tera and the ESW9s. We will see how long I can last before curiosity gets the better of me again.
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't do it. I took down my for sale listing. I spent too much time trying different amps and headphones and this is the best combination I found....so it stays for now.



I'm glad you changed your mind. Especially since there's going to be an iTube launching soon


----------



## Nirmalanow

Yes it is sounding so good with the battery that I am very glad I did not sell it. It is definitely a bit more to lug around, but it is worth it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> I'm glad you changed your mind. Especially since there's going to be an iTube launching soon


 

 An iTube???? Info please my good sir. I wouldn't mind giving a tubey amp from these guys a listen.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> An iTube???? Info please my good sir. I wouldn't mind giving a tubey amp from these guys a listen.


 

 I think it might just be a tube buffer, and here is a picture: http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/headphones-earphones-portable-media-devices-314/ifi-itube-tube-magic-4314627.html


----------



## georgelai57

nirmalanow said:


> I think it might just be a tube buffer, and here is a picture: http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/headphones-earphones-portable-media-devices-314/ifi-itube-tube-magic-4314627.html




Yup, very little info right now as it will be launched next week.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> I think it might just be a tube buffer, and here is a picture: http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/headphones-earphones-portable-media-devices-314/ifi-itube-tube-magic-4314627.html


 

 Thanks, it looks pretty interesting. I'm surprised it's gone unnoticed on head-fi.


----------



## Turrican2

Wish they would bring out a non-USB dac, or a USB with additional optical / coax. Then I might be ready to lose my rDAC and little dot III (which I use as a Pre to the iCan) and add one of these itubes, love the form factor of these.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  
  Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just a tube buffer? That is disappointing!

 Didn't Musical Fidelity make one of those before?

 But, if it is just a buffer, what are all those switches and knobs for?

 Anyone knows? I hope it turns out a boring thing, I really do not want another box...

 Cheers Rich


----------



## blueangel2323

bedlam inside said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just a tube buffer? That is disappointing!
> ...



 
 You mean you wouldn't pay to add another beautiful layer to your iFi stack, even if it didn't do anything? Blasphemy!  
 It's a preamp with tube buffer. The knob probably controls preamp gain, in order to adjust how hard the tube is driven. It's interesting that they're taking a very modular approach, which is highly flexible, but you do end up spending more on the whole system versus an integrated unit that does it all, like the Grant TubeDAC.
  
 And btw I agree that they should create a version of the iDAC that supports SPDIF input as well.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





bedlam inside said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just a tube buffer? That is disappointing!
> ...


 

 I agree about not wanting another box, especially since I have gone portable with the battery pack for my iCAN.


----------



## Nirmalanow

New and positive review on The Absolute Sound for iFi's products: http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/ifi-idac-ican-and-iusbpower/
   
  The reviewer especially liked the iCAN with the LCD-2s. If only they were not so heavy to wear.
   
  He also was not that enamored of the 3D effect as he notes it boosts the treble. I find the effect works great on headphones that can benefit from the added space and detail, as long as it does not add too much treble. I did not like it with the K702s, but I love it with my ESW9s.


----------



## DigitalFreak

..


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> New and positive review on The Absolute Sound for iFi's products: http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/ifi-idac-ican-and-iusbpower/
> 
> The reviewer especially liked the iCAN with the LCD-2s. If only they were not so heavy to wear.
> 
> He also was not that enamored of the 3D effect as he notes it boosts the treble. I find the effect works great on headphones that can benefit from the added space and detail, as long as it does not add too much treble. I did not like it with the K702s, but I love it with my ESW9s.


 

 I liked it with the M-80 which needs more life up top but yeah I agree. I didn't like how the 3D effect sounded with my Q701 either.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I am waiting for a pair of Sony MDR-MA900s to arrive. I have a feeling they may work very well with the iCAN.


----------



## georgelai57

http://www.monoandstereo.com/2013/08/i-fi-itube-preamplifier-test-review.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+monoandstereo%2FHOym+%28MONO+AND+STEREO+Ultra+High-End+Audio+Magazine%29


----------



## georgelai57

http://www.audiostream.com/content/ifi-itube-active-tube-bufferpreamplifier


----------



## Nirmalanow

So I got my Sony MDR-MA900 yesterday, and my impression so far is that this is a great match with the iCAN. The MA900 by itself is a spacious headphone with a unique and wide soundstage due to its unique construction. But it is the first pair of headphones that have a very wide soundstage that still benefit a lot from the iCAN's 3D effect. The other two headphones I have tried with the iCAN that are know for their spacious sound (the Beyer T1 and AKG K702) were too bright to handle the added treble energy when the 3D is turned on. So they would get too bright and edgy, and in the case of the AKGs, the sound would sometimes get an un-natural tone.
   
  But the MA900 has a wide soundstage and yet is rolled off in the high end, so it only gets better with the 3D effect on the iCAN. And it is quite amazing how spacious and open the sound is. The instrument separation is the best I have heard yet. It is easy and effortless to follow each instrument and hear it's unique location in space. And yet the music still has a wonderful gestalt. It is just a very large gestalt! When I switch back to my ESW9s, the sound is much more compressed and can feel a bit claustrophobic until my ears adapt.
   
  In addition, I find the bass on the Sony's to be very polite, so I mostly listen with the xBass cranked up all of the way to the high setting. The bass stays nice and clear and tight even with the full on boost, and it warms up and fills out the body of the sound nicely.
   
  I would say these Sony headphones benefit the most from the extra features of the iCAN of all of the headphones I have tried. They are definitely a keeper, and provide a nice contrast in sound to the ESW9s. The ESW9s are more like delicious hot chocolate. Rich, sweet, fun and somehow warming to the soul. The MA900s are more like the clearest, cleanest cold spring water: the sound is so realistic and open and spacious that it leaves a totally clean and empty aftertaste which is totally refreshing.
   
  The Sony's are available at a very good price on Ebay for another day or so: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330986774496&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## HalidePisces

I have the MA900 and it is SO COMFORTABLE. I like to wear them a bit forward so the rear end of the cups goes under my ear and feels like a clip-on. I find bass on the MA900 to be polite but not overly so; it lets you know quite well it's there, but never overwhelms everything else. It's been fun listening to tracks with ambient bass on the MA900 (give this wonderful track a listen). It has edged out my AD900 for general listening. The MA900 is small and very lightweight for what is technically a full-sized headphone (the cups and the headband make me think of a tree whose branches are too big). I think it's going to be a headphone you'd keep for your simplification, unless you're abandoning headphones altogether for in-ears.

Anyway, I'm glad you're enjoying the iCAN paired with the MA900 since that's likely how I'm going to set it up as well. I finally got the money for the iCAN and should be getting mine soon. Though I'll end up with the newer version with adjustable gain, I am curious whether you needed to adjust the volume knob for the MA900 relative to your other headphones. I've noticed that the MA900 is a bit quieter compared to my other headphones at the same volume.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I have the older version without the gain switches, and I find that with the MA900, the volume range is fine. I have plenty of power and also find it easy to fine tune the level of volume. My music seems to be recorded at widely different levels, but I am always able to find the sweet spot with the iCAN and MA900s.
   
  Edit added: I actually checked today and I listen mostly between 12:00 o'clock and 2:00 o'clock on the dial. There is plenty of headroom above that and I can easily make my ears hurt if I want to turn it way up, so the volume level seems to work fine with the no-gain switch version of the iCAN.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





halidepisces said:


> I have the MA900 and it is SO COMFORTABLE. I like to wear them a bit forward so the rear end of the cups goes under my ear and feels like a clip-on. I find bass on the MA900 to be polite but not overly so; it lets you know quite well it's there, but never overwhelms everything else. It's been fun listening to tracks with ambient bass on the MA900 (give this wonderful track a listen). It has edged out my AD900 for general listening. The MA900 is small and very lightweight for what is technically a full-sized headphone (the cups and the headband make me think of a tree whose branches are too big). I think it's going to be a headphone you'd keep for your simplification, unless you're abandoning headphones altogether for in-ears.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you're enjoying the iCAN paired with the MA900 since that's likely how I'm going to set it up as well. I finally got the money for the iCAN and should be getting mine soon. Though I'll end up with the newer version with adjustable gain, I am curious whether you needed to adjust the volume knob for the MA900 relative to your other headphones. I've noticed that the MA900 is a bit quieter compared to my other headphones at the same volume.


 

 Thanks for the tip about positioning the headphones a bit forward. I find that the position changes the sound in lots of ways. The further back I position them, the brighter and more detailed the sound. I actually kind of like them the best right in the middle. Not too bright, but nice and clear and sharp. And if a song comes on that is recorded too brightly for my taste, I can just slide them forward a half an inch or so and tone it down a bit. Moving them forward also shifts the sound out in front more, so if that seems to fit the music, that is another option. Between the xBass and 3D on the iCAN and the altering of the sound by positioning the MA900s, I can shape the sound in a lot of ways without having to switch headphones or amps.
   
  I will definitely be keeping these


----------



## Nirmalanow

I have had a little more time with the MA900s and I would say they bring out the best and the worst of the 3D effect on the iCAN. On some songs the added details and spaciousness takes the realism to another level. It is like going from a stereo recording to a well done binaural recording.
   
  Then on other songs, especially those that have a lot of reverb or room ambience, the 3D can be too much. It veers into an echoey sound that is unpleasant. I have mentioned it a few times in this thread in reference to other headphones, and the Sony's sometimes have that same problem.
   
  I would say that on most songs the 3D is a plus, but every now and then I have to switch it off. Overall, the benefits on the songs that it improves are worth the little bit of added effort to switch it off when it sounds bad.
   
  Also overall the Sony's are wonderfully clear and natural sounding, and are my new favorites, or at least a tie for first place with the ESW9s.
   
  And I still am leaving the bass boost on the high level almost all of the time; these are the only phones that seem to benefit from that much boost consistently. It would seem that according to their frequency graph (http://en.goldenears.net/14492) that they would not need much boosting above 50hz, but the bass stays nice and clean even with the larger amount of boost. I like the way it warms up the sound and adds a sense of fullness. Again to my ears it does not seem artificial or overdone, but maybe I am  turning into a basshead because of the way the xBass works so well on the iCAN.


----------



## georgelai57

Hi,

What is the internal diameter of the MA900 earpads please?

Thanks.


----------



## bbophead

Looking forward to receiving my exchange iCAN with gain switches.  Tomorrow might be the day.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the internal diameter of the MA900 earpads please?
> 
> Thanks.


 

 I measured them at 2 and 5/8", but the pads also are angled so that they are even larger in diameter where they are attached to the headphones. This works to allow the pad to kind of tuck in behind the ears when they are worn further forward on my head.


----------



## georgelai57

Has anyone been able to compare the upgraded iCan with gain control vs the original? I've been offered a free upgrade by the dealer. Thanks.


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Has anyone been able to compare the upgraded iCan with gain control vs the original? I've been offered a free upgrade by the dealer. Thanks.


 
   
  I haven't compared, but I would take that offer.  If nothing else it will boost the re-sell value if you ever sell it.


----------



## georgelai57

Quote: 





chicolom said:


> I haven't compared, but I would take that offer.  If nothing else it will boost the re-sell value if you ever sell it.


 
  Although since I don't use IEMs and low sensitivity headphones, I'm just wondering whether the new model with gain control compromised the sound quality of the original in any way.


----------



## elvergun

Quote: 





nirmalanow said:


> But the MA900 has a wide soundstage and yet is rolled off in the high end, so it only gets better with the 3D effect on the iCAN.
> 
> 
> I would say these Sony headphones benefit the most from the extra features of the iCAN of all of the headphones I have tried.


 
   
  Funny, I also have a pair of Sonys with the highs rolled off that benefit from the iCan's 3D effect, but in my case they are a pair of IEMs: the MDR7550s. 
   
  With the 7550 I set the bass to normal and the 3D is set to 3 dots.
  With the K702 I set the bass to one or three dots and the 3D is set to normal.
   
  With all my other headphones I turn the bass boost and the 3D to the normal (off) position.   The 7550s and the K702s really, really benefit from this amp.   The iCAN should be more popular on this site, but since it does not cost an arm and a leg, most members probably think of it as an entry level amp.  This iFi reminds me of the GR07 - incredible SQ at an affordable price.


----------



## bbophead

Got my upgraded (gain/dip switches) iCAN yesterday.  Prelim assessment:  Same clean sound but needs some breaking in.  As expected, the Woo continues to wipe the floor with it.  I wish there was still more adjustment possible.  With the 325is, I went from 9:30 to 10:30, with the 880/600 I can (oops) go to 1:00.  Still, it would be nice if it had even more range.  Too bad manufacturers in general feel like they have to have all the gain between 6:00 and 10:00 or so.  How many times have we all heard from someone, 'wow, I only have to turn it up to 9:00 and it's freaky loud, it must be really powerful'. Nope, that's how they designed the volume control to work, to impress you.
   
  $67 ($50 + $17 shipping) gets you the gain switches.  It was a hassle free transaction thanks to the folks at Avalon Acoustics in Georgia.
   
  Here they are on the underneath side (sorry, upside down).  They're very small.  1 & 2 seem to be left and right, 3 & 4, also left and right give more attenuation.  I'm not sure why iFI thought it necessary to have individual adjustments for each channel.  Hmm.  Oh, well.


----------



## Nirmalanow

It is funny to me how my perceptions evolve in this hobby. I have been enjoying the sound of my new Sony MDR-MA900s in part because they offer a contrast to the sound of my Audio Technica ESW9As.
   
  But then tonight, I was listening to the Sony's and there was something missing. I could not quite figure it out because all of the elements seemed to be there. Clarity, details, spaciousness, solid tight bass, etc. And then I switched back to my ESW9As and it was obvious what was somehow missing: the emotions in the music. I think it has to do with the fullness of tone in the mids with the ESW9As. They convey the feeling in the music so much better than the Sony's even though on many other specific aspects of the sound, the Sony's come out ahead. It is not that the Audio Technica's are slouches in any department, but somehow even though some of the technical aspects of the sound are better with the Sony's, the totality of the sound is less satisfying than with the ESW9As. I suddenly felt more engaged with the music when I switched to the ESW9As. Before that I was more in my head and busy analysing the sound of the Sony's.
   
  Of course all of this is with my particular setup of Tera and iCAN. As always, someone else's setup or someone else's ears might lead to the opposite conclusion. And it could just be my ears like the change in the sound after having listened to the Sony's for a week or so.
   
  I will keep the Sony's for a while, as it might be fun to switch to them occasionally for a different sound....but tonight I am really liking the Audio Technica's again.


----------



## georgelai57

Variety IS the spice of life. I could never be happy with one headphone and one amp.


----------



## georgelai57

I decided to forego the free upgrade to the version with gain control since I don't use IEMs. The gain switches seem unduly complicated. To me at least.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Variety IS the spice of life. I could never be happy with one headphone and one amp.


 
  I will see if I like the Sony's better after a week of listening to the AT's


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> I decided to forego the free upgrade to the version with gain control since I don't use IEMs. The gain switches seem unduly complicated. To me at least.


 

 Same here, I find the volume control is just right for the headphones that I use. But I do think it was smart of iFi to start including the switches.


----------



## Nirmalanow

nirmalanow said:


> I will see if I like the Sony's better after a week of listening to the AT's


 
 Well, as could have been predicted, after a few weeks of just listening to my ESW9s, the Sony MDR-MA900s are sounding really good again. I do find that with the Sony's I need to adjust the settings on the iCAN more often. On particularly bright recordings, I end up turning off the 3D effect....but then on other songs it adds a nice sparkle and spaciousness. In contrast I leave it on 99% of the time with the ESW9s. As I have mentioned several times in this thread, it is nice to be able to easily adjust the sound according to my mood or the way the music was recorded.
  
 And the Sony's have a very spacious sound even without the 3D effect. They still seem to work well with the higher setting on the bass boost except for a very few songs.
  
 I guess I do not need to find the one perfect headphone and can enjoy some variety. Especially since I paid about $150 each for both the ESW9s and the Sony's. They both far exceed my expectations at that price point, and sound as good as or better than many of the more expensive phones I have had in the past.


----------



## cleg

Hello, 

I really like iFi products lineup, so I've made a review on my own site. It's in Russian, so only Google Translate, sorry: http://translate.google.ru/translate?hl=ru&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhi-news.ru%2Faudio%2Fobzor-produktov-kompanii-ifi-soberi-svoj-audiotrakt.html 

Maybe I'll manage to make a good translation to English, but anyway — you can look at photos  I simply want to share my iFi excitement.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I am still really enjoying the MA900s again with the iCAN. I just listened for a couple of hours and never felt the need to turn off the 3D even once. It is really only on songs with  a lot of reverb or echo already in the mix that there is too much going on.
  
 The rest of the time, the sound is amazingly wide open and spacious. And again the instrument separation is the best I have heard. I have never tried the HD800s, but these Sony's are amazing in that regard to me.
  
 The huge soundstage of these Sony's means that I can enjoy music with a larger scale like orchestral music or dramatic music that has a big almost theatrical scale. On most headphones I find the sound is so compressed that it is distracting, and I tend to skip to the next song on random play. But these MA900s have the spaciousness to handle big epic sounding music.
  
 And still the x-Bass really helps on these headphones. I love the impact and fullness of the low frequencies with the higher setting turned on. Actually reminds me of the LCD-2s I tried but could not wear because they were too heavy for me.


----------



## Nirmalanow

The Sony MA900s continue to surprise me. I hadn't used my TDS202 sound enhancer in a while, and my instinct was that it would not work well with the Sony's as they are already so spacious and open with the iCAN.
  
 But no harm in trying, so I pulled it out and hooked it up between the Tera and the iCAN. The TDS202 is a strange little device that boosts low level sounds in the mix and thereby brings out the details in the music. It also has the effect of expanding the soundstage. So it is similar to the 3D on the iCAN.
  
 And at first it maybe seemed like too much of a good thing, but after a bit of mental adjustment there was a growing sense of wonder at the effect with the Sony's. First of all, there is an abundance of details and resolution. As Highflight described it when he bought the TDS on my recommendation, it is like removing cotton from your ears. But the surprising thing is how it also seems to fill in the body of the sound from top to bottom. Everything sounds fuller and richer, even the bass. I do not remember this happening with any of my other headphones when I have used the TDS202 in the past. Maybe it is in part because I am using the xbass on the high level of boost with the Sony's also. But there is definitely a fullness to the bass and mids with the TDS in the chain. In the past, it seemed to tilt things more towards the higher frequencies.
  
 And then there is the spacious almost hallucinogenic soundstage with the Sonys and the 3D on the iCAN and the TDS202 all working together to create an amazing sense of wide open sound and almost supernatural instrument separation. This is the thing that my brain has to adjust to, but as I get used to it, it is quite addictive. The Sony's do this well by themselves, but add in the other two effects and it moves into another realm of spaciousness. And as always, if on a particular song, it really is too much, I can just flick a switch on the iCAN and bring things back down to earth. In fact with the TDS in the chain, I find I also enjoy the lower "one dot" setting on the iCAN which is a more typical crossfeed. Without the TDS, the sound can tend to flatten out a bit and be a little lifeless with this setting on the iCAN. But with the TDS, I can enjoy the benefits of the crossfeed filling in the middle and tightening up the soundstage without losing the aliveness and even an overall remaining sense of open spaciousness and still very good instrument separation. On some music, it is just what is needed. But most of the time, I just go into hyperdrive and fly through the vast reaches of interstellar sound with everything maxxed out for space and more space.


----------



## blueangel2323

Interesting. Sounds like you like the TDS202 then. It seems like most people on Head-Fi who had it hated it.


----------



## Nirmalanow

blueangel2323 said:


> Interesting. Sounds like you like the TDS202 then. It seems like most people on Head-Fi who had it hated it.


 
 I have found it is very system dependent whether it sounds good or not. I have used it in some setups and not liked it, and then in other setups it has been a great addition to the sound. There are also a lot of very positive reviews on Amazon:
 http://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Research-TDS202-Enhancement-1-Speaker/dp/B00005QZ16/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
  
 The price went up recently to $50, but it still is not a lot of money to try it out. And with the iCAN and the Sony's, there are lots of ways to adjust the sound quickly while listening, so that makes it easier to adjust if a song comes on that was mixed in a way that the effect is too strong. I just reach over and turn off the 3D on the iCAN or reposition my headphones to shift the tone a bit as described in this post I just put up on the MA900 appreciation thread:
  
_I want to remind anyone new to the MA900s to try playing with the position of the headphones on your head. I find these headphones respond a lot to being moved forward or backwards. It seems that moving them all of the way forward so that the slanted earpads are tucked tightly in behind your outer ear works like a tone control and shifts the center of the tone lower and calms an overly bright treble. Whereas moving them back to center or even as far back as they can go adds a lot of energy to the treble. Because of the slanted earpads and the large drivers, you can change the position of these headphones a lot compared to other headphones, as there is a lot of space inside the headphone._
  
_With the setup I described above, I find they sound best as far forward as possible since the iCAN 3D effect does boost the upper mids and lower treble. So shifting the headphones forwards balances this out and brings back a warmer sound. This effect can work like a quick and simple EQ where you can adjust the tone to suit your mood or the particular recording you are listening to._
  
_The position also affects the soundstage with the forward position giving the most open spacious sound. I recently read a description of Ultrasone's S-Logic that suggested much of what they feel makes the soundstage more natural in their headphones is the position of the driver. Specifically, they feel that the driver should be further forward and down low, so that the sound enters your ear canal after reflecting off of the outer ear, which is the more typical way sound enters your ear when listening to speakers or live music. So maybe it also makes sense that I like wearing my Sony's as far forward and also as low down on my head as possible most of the time. A good part of the pads are down on my cheek and jaw, so the driver is very far forward and lower than my ear. Again this especially works well now that I have the TDS202 in the system which brings out a lot of detail and the iCAN 3D effect which boosts the upper frequencies. With a different setup or on an overly bright song, a different position might work better._
  
_It is a nice feature of these headphones that they can provide a very different sound depending on how you wear them. It is kind of like having more than one pair of headphones for the price of one!_


----------



## Axel

I have to chime in.
 I recently purchased an LCD-3 (the original plan was to go for the LCD-2, but I got a good deal on a s/h LCD-3).
 I have heard it with the Woo WA6-SE, Lehmann Black Cube Linear and the iFi iCan.
 The Lehmann was not a good match with the LCD-3, they sounded very sterile together.
 With the Woo the LCD-3 sounded very relaxing, a bit bloated and on the VERY warm side.
 With the iCan the LCD-3 came alive! Dynamic swings, big BASS and airy highs - a match made in heaven (and the iCan goes for only $250!).
  
 If it wasn't for the dealer I would not have had looked at the iCan, he insisted that I'll try them (as he also represents Audeze and knows they are a very good match).
 My budget was $1000 but I settled for a $250 head-amp - I think this says a-lot...


----------



## Nirmalanow

axel said:


> I have to chime in.
> I recently purchased an LCD-3 (the original plan was to go for the LCD-2, but I got a good deal on a s/h LCD-3).
> I have heard it with the Woo WA6-SE, Lehmann Black Cube Linear and the iFi iCan.
> The Lehmann was not a good match with the LCD-3, they sounded very sterile together.
> ...


 

 I just wish the Audeze headphones were not so heavy or I would probably be using them. But they hurt my neck after a while.


----------



## akhyar

Ditto on the Audeze headphones. As much as I like their sound sig, their weight and clamping force is just too much for me. 
With regards to the iCan, it's very hard to find quite value for money amp that can drive headphones 5-6x their prices. I'm using it to drive either the Senn HD800 and Fostex TH600


----------



## elvergun

axel said:


> I have to chime in.
> I recently purchased an LCD-3 (the original plan was to go for the LCD-2, but I got a good deal on a s/h LCD-3).
> I have heard it with the Woo WA6-SE, Lehmann Black Cube Linear and the iFi iCan.
> The Lehmann was not a good match with the LCD-3, they sounded very sterile together.
> ...


 
  
 Hehe...I don't know if it is the size or the price that make most people think that this is not a great amp.


----------



## technobear

Indeed. I'm using my iCAN to drive Beyerdynamic T1's and this is a match made in heaven. The iCAN is every bit the equal of the headphone amp in my Audiolab 8200CDQ and every bit the equal of the Beyerdynamic A1 which costs almost 4 times the price.

That you get useful 3D, crossfeed and two-stage bass boost features as well and with no loss of sound quality is icing on the cake.

I have since obtained iUSB Power, iDAC and iTUBE and I can honestly say they all punch well above their price points. The iTUBE is perhaps the most subtle and difficult to tie down what sonic difference it makes. All I can say is that spending a period of time with it and then another without, it is definitely missed. Longer listening sessions ensue when the iTUBE is in use.

My iDAC is still running in so I can't fairly compare it to the CDQ yet but early listening is very promising.


----------



## squeakez

I was curious about the pairing of the Custom One Pros with the iCan. On paper it seems like it would be interesting to be able to adjust BOTH the hp and the amp with varying types of music. Anyone have any direct experience with this combo?


----------



## elvergun

squeakez said:


> I was curious about the pairing of the Custom One Pros with the iCan. On paper it seems like it would be interesting to be able to adjust BOTH the hp and the amp with varying types of music. Anyone have any direct experience with this combo?


 

 Everything I've plugged into my iCan, including my T1s, sounds incredible, so I don't see why your COPs should be the exception.


----------



## murphythecat

I have the Ican since 3 month and I love it. i prefer it to the bottlehead SEX and the CK2III amp. I use the 3d EQ only with acoustic music like jazz, classical, rock, but for electronica, its better without
 cheers


----------



## murphythecat

technobear said:


> Indeed. I'm using my iCAN to drive Beyerdynamic T1's and this is a match made in heaven. The iCAN is every bit the equal of the headphone amp in my Audiolab 8200CDQ and every bit the equal of the Beyerdynamic A1 which costs almost 4 times the price.
> 
> That you get useful 3D, crossfeed and two-stage bass boost features as well and with no loss of sound quality is icing on the cake.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm really interested in the IDAC, please report your impression and how it compares to other DAC


----------



## technobear

murphythecat said:


> I'm really interested in the IDAC, please report your impression and how it compares to other DAC




After 200 hours burn-in, I did compare the iDAC to the 8200CDQ. It wasn't close. In fact the iDAC wasn't even in the same ballpark. If it can't compare to a CDQ then it won't compare to an Audiolab M-DAC either.

I was very disappointed by this. I really expected a better performance from the iDAC after all the rave reviews. I also got static-like clicks from it (through the headphones) and was unable to eliminate these so I sent it back for a refund. Nobody else has reported this problem to my knowledge so I guess it was faulty.

I still have the iCAN and still use it with the 8200CDQ because I find the 3D and bass boost very useful. I think the iCAN is good value against most of what is out there.

Trouble is value for money gets redefined when I look at my Topping TP20 mkII. Against that, every other piece of hifi I own or have ever owned is ludicrously over-priced. The new Mini-T from Amptastic is twice the price of the Topping and it shows in the quality of the parts used but even compared to that, everything else including all the iFi line look overpriced.

The iUSBPower makes no difference I can hear between the PC and the Audiolab so I now use it in a second system to power the Arcam rPAC (another piece that looks overpriced compared to the T-Amps). This it does very well and makes a nice difference to that unit but as the iUSBPower costs more than the rPAC it can't really be said to be a good value pairing.

Then we have the iTUBE. I still struggle to hear this device do anything at all. The 3D makes a difference of course but I find that much less useful with speakers, a bit of a gimmick really, perhaps more useful if your speakers are not very good. If I needed a simple pre-amp, perhaps to control some powered monitors, this would do the job very nicely as it appears to be completely transparent. Between the Audiolab and the iCAN, I can't honestly say it makes any difference at all. Considering its cost, I think I probably wasted my money here. 

To sum up, I still think the iCAN is wonderful. In my opinion, the rest of the line-up are really too expensive for what they offer.


----------



## murphythecat

thanks a lot for that, thats dissapointing considering the designer of iFi has done a wonderful job with his cdplayer at AMR. Did you do the test with only the built in DAC headphones?
  
 Yes, hifi prices is ridiculous, just plain ridiculous. Price in amps and DACs vary so much, and most of the time, its based on nothing.
  
 About the topping, I use the topping tp-20 also, and I agree it sounds tremendous. You have to understand that any class D that will output more then 15 W/PC will be problematic The problem with digital amp's is the power. If you raise above 15Watt's output, the trebles are ruined by the switching noise.
  
 Also, the topping use one of the best digital chip, the TA2020, so yes the topping is really incredible for the price.
 If I may suggest you a better amp, go with the arto chip amp. it uses the same chip as the topping, but the design is better. I have the topping and the art0 amp, and the art0 is much better.
 http://www.art0.de/
 Not a lot of guys knows about those amps, but its amazing, not only for the price, but for any price.
  
 build a dedicated psu, and it will wipe the floor of the topping and any hypex stuff.


----------



## Turrican2

technobear said:


> I have since obtained iUSB Power, iDAC and iTUBE and I can honestly say they all punch well above their price points. The iTUBE is perhaps the most subtle and difficult to tie down what sonic difference it makes. All I can say is that spending a period of time with it and then another without, it is definitely missed. Longer listening sessions ensue when the iTUBE is in use.







technobear said:


> Then we have the iTUBE. I still struggle to hear this device do anything at all. The 3D makes a difference of course but I find that much less useful with speakers, a bit of a gimmick really, perhaps more useful if your speakers are not very good. If I needed a simple pre-amp, perhaps to control some powered monitors, this would do the job very nicely as it appears to be completely transparent. Between the Audiolab and the iCAN, I can't honestly say it makes any difference at all. Considering its cost, I think I probably wasted my money here.
> 
> To sum up, I still think the iCAN is wonderful. In my opinion, the rest of the line-up are really too expensive for what they offer.





I think that's the point, the itube difference is there but very hard to quantify. I like it.


----------



## technobear

murphythecat said:


> thanks a lot for that, thats dissapointing considering the designer of iFi has done a wonderful job with his cdplayer at AMR. Did you do the test with only the built in DAC headphones?




I didn't listen to the iDAC headphone output as I didn't buy it for that. I used the iCAN.

I was hoping, given the stellar reviews and the obvious difference in material costs between the iDAC and M-DAC, that the iDAC would be comparable in sound quality terms. The M-DAC packs a lot more hardware and functionality for your extra cash.I was hoping iDAC would be good enough to replace my CDQ but it simply wasn't. It was closer to the rPAC.

Thanks for the heads-up about the art0. I'll check it out.


----------



## KmanChu

To those that follow the thread and own an iCAN, I have a question about the 3D effect switch.
  
 I have had my unit for about a month and have been generally pleased with the performance. However, the 3D effect doesn't operate as I would have expected. If am listening with the effect turned off, then switch it on I get a pretty huge reduction in bass and lower mids. The treble seems to stay the same level but is a bit cloudier and less crisp. The effect does seem to make everything sound further away, but not in a good way (to me anyway.) Based on what I've read I did not expect this and am wondering if my unit is functioning properly. Does my description of the change in sound seem to describe the functionality correctly?


----------



## silentmoon

I dont know how your set up sounds, but i've experienced a very bad time with the combo iDac + iCan. Harsh, painful, and a lot of peaks in the treble range. I used AKG K702 to test and really regreted buying !


----------



## chicolom

kmanchu said:


> To those that follow the thread and own an iCAN, I have a question about the 3D effect switch.
> 
> I have had my unit for about a month and have been generally pleased with the performance. However, the 3D effect doesn't operate as I would have expected. If am listening with the effect turned off, then switch it on I get a *pretty huge reduction in bass and lower mids*. The treble seems to stay the same level but is a bit cloudier and less crisp. The effect does seem to make everything sound further away, but not in a good way (to me anyway.) Based on what I've read I did not expect this and am wondering if my unit is functioning properly. Does my description of the change in sound seem to describe the functionality correctly?


 
  
 Hmm.   I use level three of the 3D switch, and while the bass gets spaced a little farther out I don't notice a "pretty huge reduction in bass and lower mids."  Also, on level three 3D the treble becomes more airy and sparkly sounding, not cloudier or less crisp (basically the opposite of what I hear).
  
 I don't use level two of the 3D effect very often.  That sounds more like a standard crossfeed.


----------



## KmanChu

chicolom said:


> Hmm.   I use level three of the 3D switch, and while the bass gets spaced a little farther out I don't notice a "pretty huge reduction in bass and lower mids."  Also, on level three 3D the treble becomes more airy and sparkly sounding, not cloudier or less crisp (basically the opposite of what I hear).
> 
> I don't use level two of the 3D effect very often.  That sounds more like a standard crossfeed.


 
 The descriptors "airy and sparkly" is what I expected but distinctly opposite of what I hear. It sounds on my unit like you stuffed a little cotton in your ear, everything is a bit muffled. Thanks for your response.


----------



## bbophead

If anything, I find the treble boosted with the 3D effect which is about the only fq response difference I notice.


----------



## elvergun

bbophead said:


> If anything, I find the treble boosted with the 3D effect which is about the only fq response difference I notice.


 

 Same here...


----------



## KmanChu

I have corresponded with Vincent at iFi and he indicated there should be no EQ changes at all. He said the way to test it was to run mono source material. If both channels are getting identical material then it should make no difference (which makes sense.) When I try his test I get absolutely no change. I still definitely do not get any perceived treble boost as others have described, but perhaps I shouldn't. I don't know if it achieves its affects by playing with phasing or something which could give some dips in EQ if the differences in channels was just wrong for filter. I notice the loss only with certain tracks but it is pretty dramatic. Perhaps I will just have leave it off for certain kinds of music, I suppose this shouldn't surprise me. Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## bbophead

Always trust your ears.


----------



## chicolom

kmanchu said:


> I have corresponded with Vincent at iFi and he indicated there should be no EQ changes at all. He said the way to test it was to run mono source material. If both channels are getting identical material then it should make no difference (which makes sense.) When I try his test I get absolutely no change. I still definitely do not get any perceived treble boost as others have described, but perhaps I shouldn't. I don't know if it achieves its affects by playing with phasing or something which could give some dips in EQ if the differences in channels was just wrong for filter. I notice the loss only with certain tracks but it is pretty dramatic. Perhaps I will just have leave it off for certain kinds of music, I suppose this shouldn't surprise me. Thanks everyone for your feedback.


 
  
 I suppose if you wanted to see if your unit was behaving differently from others, you could record an analog signal from the HP jack with the switch OFF and then ON, so that others could test it on their iCan to see if it does the same things.


----------



## iFi audio

Thanks to all who have posted their reviews here and around the Web.
  
 The micro iCAN after loitering at #3, made it to top spot #1 yesterday. Many thanks to you all.
  
 We are really touched by your kind comments!
  
 thanks


----------



## roamling

any update on the iFi-Micro i-Battery?


----------



## Nirmalanow

roamling said:


> any update on the iFi-Micro i-Battery?


 

 I have not heard anything more about a battery from iFi, but I am enjoying using this one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/654405/ican-amp-review-a-new-amp-that-gives-you-more-more-bass-more-soundstage-and-more-detail/195#post_9628605


----------



## Nirmalanow

After years in this hobby, I am still often surprised at how much of a difference system synergy can make. For a while now I have been switching back and forth between using the ESW9 and the MDR-MA900 with my Tera player feeding the iCAN. The ESW9 has a very rich full bodied tube like sound, and the MA900 is a totally unique experience of space and instrument separation. I often wished I could combine the two into one headphone that did both.
  
 It helped the ESW9 to include the Acoustic Research TDS202 as described elsewhere in this thread. But with the MA900 that sometimes led to too much detail and treble emphasis when combined with the 3D effect on the iCAN. Sometimes it was fun, but on other tracks it would get fatiguing. Then I would go back to the ESW9 and feel like there was some sort of soul added back to the music that wasn't there with the Sony's.
  
 Then a few days ago, I pulled out the BigOnNoise Singularity mini to mini I picked up a while ago. It is a unique cable made of nano carbon, and when I played with it in the past, it had a nice soft analog sound but somehow lacked enough details for me. (Note: there is a website for this cable, but I am not sure if they are still in business, so I would email them before thinking about buying: http://www.bigonattitude.com/bigonnoise.com/page7/page7.htmlBigOnNoise Singularity mini to mini )
  
 Maybe for the first time I tried the Singularity cable between the Tera and the iCAN while using the Sony MA-900s. Wow, there it was....the richness of sound and full body the Sony's had lacked. It was like adding tubes to the system, and also took the edge off of the treble. Now the Sony's seemed to be that perfect combination I was looking for of a warm rich sound with the unique spaciousness that the very open Sony headphones always have. And I did not lose any details. With this setup, I can just leave the 3D on for almost all kinds of music similar to how I use it with the ESW9s and also use the bass boost on the lower setting which fills in the low bass which is a bit light on the Sony's.
  
 Who knew that one small change would shift the balance so much. And it seems like a big difference just for a cable change, but then again the Singularity cable is quite a different cable. It is not just switching from one metal to another, but a different class of material altogether.
  
 I am loving the sound of the Sony's now more than ever.


----------



## roamling

nirmalanow said:


> I have not heard anything more about a battery from iFi, but I am enjoying using this one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/654405/ican-amp-review-a-new-amp-that-gives-you-more-more-bass-more-soundstage-and-more-detail/195#post_9628605


 
 nice, i would love to see an i-Battery released for the iCan with the same form factor. That would look very nice and taking into consideration that they developed a very long lasting battery for the iNano headphone amp i think it is not to far fetched . I was in contact with Vincent some months ago but he was not so sure about it. Then i read the comments in this thread about one being in the works. Maybe we get an update from the man himself?


----------



## Nirmalanow

roamling said:


> nice, i would love to see an i-Battery released for the iCan with the same form factor. That would look very nice and taking into consideration that they developed a very long lasting battery for the iNano headphone amp i think it is not to far fetched . I was in contact with Vincent some months ago but he was not so sure about it. Then i read the comments in this thread about one being in the works. Maybe we get an update from the man himself?


 

 Yes it was Vincent who told me a while back that they were working on a battery, but then when I checked in with him later, he was not to encouraging. That is when I found the other battery that works with the iCAN. Vincent then spread the word about the battery I found, and so maybe they became less interested in creating their own version.
  
 I would check with him for the latest news.


----------



## roamling

nirmalanow said:


> Yes it was Vincent who told me a while back that they were working on a battery, but then when I checked in with him later, he was not to encouraging. That is when I found the other battery that works with the iCAN. Vincent then spread the word about the battery I found, and so maybe they became less interested in creating their own version.
> 
> I would check with him for the latest news.


 
  
 I see, yes he told me about some guy in the US who uses such and such a battery... nice to meet you


----------



## Nirmalanow

roamling said:


> I see, yes he told me about some guy in the US who uses such and such a battery... nice to meet you


 

 Nice to meet you also. The battery I use works great and is at least the same color as the iCAN. It does also improve the sound of the iCAN to use a battery instead of AC power.


----------



## roamling

Unfortunately the shipping cost would be nearly 90$ to Europe. So its not an option for me. I would only spend over 150$ on something that actually matches the look of the amp itself. Even an option to have to amp running from battery power while the external battery is charging at the same time would be great. But that depends if there would be any noticeable improvement over the stock power supply and i guess the introduction of the portable Nano Headphone Amp from iFi made a battery development for the iCan redundant. Thanks for the tip anyway


----------



## Nirmalanow

After some more time with the BigOnNoise nano carbon mini to mini cable in my Tera>iCan>MA900 setup, I am finding that there is little need for the 3D effect on the iCAN. It can be kind of fun, but the Sony's have plenty of space and instrument separation already, and I am just loving their tone now. The 3D does tip the treble up and also sometimes brings out any hiss in the recording, so doing without allows the naturalness of tone the carbon cable brought out to shine that much more. It really is like having a pair of open ESW9s that soundstage well. All of that tube like warmth the ESW9s have so much of, but without a closed in feeling. The MA900s in this setup really shine, probably in large measure due to the Tera which itself has such an organic natural sound. The Tera can't drive the MA900s by itself, but add the iCAN and they really come alive.
  
 I tried switching to my RAL silver mini to mini, and it sounded good, but again the tone shifted up a bit in the treble and I immediately wanted my nano carbon cable back. If I feel the need for a little extra treble and detail in a particualr recording, I can always just switch the 3D effect on the iCAN back on, but for now I am just getting lost in the music without it.


----------



## technobear

roamling said:


> Unfortunately the shipping cost would be nearly 90$ to Europe.




That battery is available from Amazon in the UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PowerSmart-90V-264V-Universal-Portable-External-Silver/dp/B000XQ0OIE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_1


----------



## Nirmalanow

technobear said:


> That battery is available from Amazon in the UK:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/PowerSmart-90V-264V-Universal-Portable-External-Silver/dp/B000XQ0OIE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_1


 

 That is great! And at a similar price to what it costs here in the US.
  
 Remember though that you need an extra 5.5mm x 2.1 mm connector to use it with the iCAN. I am not completely sure what the 5 connectors are that they include with the battery as listed on Amazon.UK, but if it is the same connectors included with the version I bought, then you will need the extra connector. You might be able to order it from Bix power where I got my battery here: http://www.bixpower.com/ 
 I would guess the shipping to the UK would not be too outrageous for a tiny little connector.


----------



## technobear

Adaptor packs appear to be readily available to convert 5.5 x 2.1 into any number of other sizes so I think the best thing to do is to cut off the plug that comes with the battery and fit a 5.5 x 2.1 instead.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I am happy to report another nice headphone match for the iCAN. I just bought an open box, new pair of HD700s on Amazon for $530. They sound great with the iCAN, and once again the 3D and XBass really bring out the best in these headphones. I can also really enjoy the high setting of the XBass on these headphones when I am in the mood, as the bass is very tight and controlled, so the higher level of added boost does not muddy things up. And even though the HD700s are already known for their soundstage, detail and imaging, all of these qualities take on a higher level of realism with the 3D effect engaged. And as I have mentioned over and over again, it is so cool how I can adjust the sound with the flick of a switch if a song comes on that is too bright or has too much reverb. It truly is like having several different amps all hooked up and ready to go depending on my mood or the recording. For instance, often at night I prefer a warmer and softer edged sound, so I turn off the 3D or even go down to the traditional crossfeed effect which especially softens the edges and gives my brain a rest from the super detailed 3D effect.
  
 One thing I will add though is I was pretty surprised by how well the $250 Sony MA900s keep up with the Sennheiser HD700s that currently list for over 3 times as much ($849). In combination with the iCAN, the Sony's sound is amazingly close to the HD700's sound. They are both such spacious and open headphones with unusually realistic soundstages and excellent instrument separation. And as I have been saying in this thread, the MA900s match up very well with the ICAN. If I had paid full price for the Sennheiser's I would probably send them back and just keep using the MA900s. But the Sennheiser's do bring a higher level of transparency and also a tighter, cleaner bass, so I will probably keep them....or maybe at least until I  hear the Hifiman HE560s when they finally come out.


----------



## elvergun

nirmalanow said:


> I am happy to report another nice headphone match for the iCAN.


 
  
 Everything I've thrown at the iCAN sounds great.


----------



## xanlamin

I have the same experience too. MA900 really performs incredibly well with the iCan. So much so that I'm thinking of selling my HD800!


----------



## Nirmalanow

elvergun said:


> Everything I've thrown at the iCAN sounds great.


 

 It is true, if you read through this thread, there are very few reports of headphones that do not work well with the iCAN.


----------



## Nirmalanow

xanlamin said:


> I have the same experience too. MA900 really performs incredibly well with the iCan. So much so that I'm thinking of selling my HD800!


 

 Wow....that is saying something. I have been curious for a while about the HD800s. They are supposed to be so finicky about amps. How do you find them with the iCAN, especially in comparison with the MA900s?
  
 I could be very happy with the MA900s instead of the HD700s, but there is enough difference that I am thinking I will keep the HD700s. Of course, I may have just been ready for a change of headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The HD700s in contrast are reported to be very easy to match up with an amp.


----------



## KmanChu

nirmalanow said:


> Wow....that is saying something. I have been curious for a while about the HD800s. They are supposed to be so finicky about amps. How do you find them with the iCAN, especially in comparison with the MA900s?
> 
> I could be very happy with the MA900s instead of the HD700s, but there is enough difference that I am thinking I will keep the HD700s. Of course, I may have just been ready for a change of headphones
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats on your purchase. I like the HD700 and actually prefer it to the HD800 in a lot of ways. I don't understand why a lot of people didn't like the 700. I think it's a brilliant headphone and want to pickup a pair if I can find one at the right price. Good to know it works well with the iCAN since it is currently my main amp. 
  
 I will add to the thread that the iCAN works very well with the Mr Speakers Alpha Dog. It has more than enough power, and the bass and 3D effects are great for tweaking the sound of what is a very neutral headphone.


----------



## xanlamin

Yes, iCan Nano works well with HD800. The iCan Micro doesn't which some might find it strange as Nano is cheaper than Micro.


----------



## Nirmalanow

xanlamin said:


> Yes, iCan Nano works well with HD800. The iCan Micro doesn't which some might find it strange as Nano is cheaper than Micro.


 


 Thanks. Good to know. I have the Micro, so maybe I will just stick with my new HD700s for now.


----------



## cesalru

some more comparison between micro and nano ican?. I have the micro ican but I'm interested in the nano will not move as powerful headphones. 
 thanks


----------



## xanlamin

I had the iCan Nano driving an LCD3 and the LCD3 sounded pretty good.


----------



## cesalru

xanlamin said:


> I had the iCan Nano driving an LCD3 and the LCD3 sounded pretty good.


 
  
 Wow...I'll buy a nano and sell my micro. 
  
 Thank you. regards


----------



## iFi audio

Hi All,
  
 You are all invited to the Crowd-Design (not Crowd-Funding) party here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711217/ifi-skunkworks-micro-idsd-crowd-design-by-you-for-you/30
  
 The top 10 most-valuable contributors to the features of the micro iDSD will receive a brand-spanking new, super-hot micro iDSD. See you there!
  
 thank you


----------



## Nirmalanow

cesalru said:


> some more comparison between micro and nano ican?. I have the micro ican but I'm interested in the nano will not move as powerful headphones.
> thanks


 

 I just got in touch with Vincent at iFi and also Bonnie and Darren at Avatar Acoustics, and they are going to send me a nano iCAN to try out. I will post a comparison of the two amps to this thread once I have had a chance to listen to the iCAN's baby brother.


----------



## murphythecat

I'm not often here, but after 6 month with the ifi ican, I dont see any point of changing this amp. This will llikely stay with me for years to come. the 3d setting is a god send. the execuation is flawless imo.
 I love the ican


----------



## cesalru

Cita: 





> Iniciado por *Nirmalanow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yo sólo puse en contacto con Vincent en iFi y Bonnie y Darren en Avatar Acústica, y ellos me van a enviar un iCAN nano para probar. Voy a publicar una comparación de los dos amplificadores a este hilo una vez que he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar hermanito de la iCAN.


 
 That is fantastic!. Maybe next week I have to compare the nano to micro... If he responds as I hope, for me, I would be more useful for its portability and battery. 
  
 Thank you. regards


----------



## AudioGG

ICAN with my Q701 are amazing Xbass is pretty awesome going to try the iDAC next to see whether if its a improvement over my ibasso D42


----------



## tdockweiler

audiogg said:


> ICAN with my Q701 are amazing Xbass is pretty awesome going to try the iDAC next to see whether if its a improvement over my ibasso D42


 
  
 I agree. The iCan IMO is a better match for the Q701 than even the O2/Magni.
  
 Despite what some say, I think the iCAN has a touch of warmth in there somewhere, which is a plus.
 It's not enough to ruin any warm headphones really.
  
 iCAN would probably be my 2nd choice for the Q701. Haven't heard the Matrix M-Stage yet though...


----------



## cesalru

I already have my iCan nano ... I do not understand why no gain 0 db ....?, No step 16h pot with MA900 or GMP435S, and the HE400, is sufficient between 17/18h. For now I'm enjoying the first hours of use. 
  
 When you light it up, if headphones are connected, I hear a "CLACK" very strong, it is normal?, sounds whether you are connected to electricity or battery power ...

 It also has, at very low volume (about 1h), unlike balance in favor of the left. 
 You you use it plugged in or battery better?, How will you recommend?. 
  
 thanks


----------



## Nirmalanow

cesalru said:


> I already have my iCan nano ... I do not understand why no gain 0 db ....?, No step 16h pot with MA900 or GMP435S, and the HE400, is sufficient between 17/18h. For now I'm enjoying the first hours of use.
> 
> When you light it up, if headphones are connected, I hear a "CLACK" very strong, it is normal?, sounds whether you are connected to electricity or battery power ...
> 
> ...


 

 I do not have the Nano yet....so I can't say much about the issues you mention. You might check with iFi on here: http://www.head-fi.org/u/361812/ifi-audio


----------



## iFi audio

cesalru said:


> I already have my iCan nano ... I do not understand why no gain 0 db ....?, No step 16h pot with MA900 or GMP435S, and the HE400, is sufficient between 17/18h. For now I'm enjoying the first hours of use.
> 
> When you light it up, if headphones are connected, I hear a "CLACK" very strong, it is normal?, sounds whether you are connected to electricity or battery power ...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 There is an "on" circuitry that engages. If your IEMs are high-sensitivity, everything will be magnified.
  
 In your instance, it maybe be best to insert IEMs after power on.
  
 All vol pots at low-levels dont track as well as they do at higher levels. Use the 0 dB gain. Best aim for 12 o clock or beyond. This opens up the dynamic range the best.
  
 If this is still too much, you maybe need an attenuator. Especially if the IEMs are designed for iPhone use (which has 15mW). The iCAN nano has 150mW.


----------



## cesalru

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is an "on" circuitry that engages. If your IEMs are high-sensitivity, everything will be magnified.
> 
> ...




  
 Very grateful for your response. Regarding "clack" of on, the headset will connect better later. The Nano begins the volume on the 1h, understand that I want to say more about 6am for better dynamic range, right?. Regarding profits, Nano understand having just 6 and 18 db, 0 db how to get? 
  
 thanks


----------



## iFi audio

cesalru said:


> Very grateful for your response. Regarding "clack" of on, the headset will connect better later. The Nano begins the volume on the 1h, understand that I want to say more about 6am for better dynamic range, right?. Regarding profits, Nano understand having just 6 and 18 db, 0 db how to get?
> 
> thanks


 
  
 You are welcome.
  
 Apologies, the "6" db is both underside dip switches to the left - not "0"dB typo which you already have selected.
  
 If this is not enough for your IEMs, you may need an attenuator.
  
 Drop us a PM and we'll put you in touch with your retailer to hopefully organise an attenuator for you to try. We are looking into this as a result of the customer demand from people using the same IEMS with their iPhone as with the iCAN nano.


----------



## cesalru

ifi audio said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Apologies, the "6" db is both underside dip switches to the left - not "0"dB typo which you already have selected.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks very friendly. I talked to the person selling the product in Spain (great person) and talk to you. 
  
 I have a doubt in their use: in use at home is always advisable to connect the 9V power supply to deliver more power, or better to always use the battery and connect it to charge only?. 
  
 Thank you. regards


----------



## iFi audio

cesalru said:


> Thanks very friendly. I talked to the person selling the product in Spain (great person) and talk to you.
> 
> I have a doubt in their use: in use at home is always advisable to connect the 9V power supply to deliver more power, or better to always use the battery and connect it to charge only?.
> 
> Thank you. regards


 
 Yes, at home, using the supplied iFi power supply:
 https://www.facebook.com/notes/ifi-audio/ifi-audio-ultra-low-noise-acdc-adapter/483150281720719
  
 You will maximise the power. So you can connect your LCD-2s/HD-800/HE-500s etc.
  
 You are welcome!


----------



## cesalru

ifi audio said:


> Yes, at home, using the supplied iFi power supply:
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/ifi-audio/ifi-audio-ultra-low-noise-acdc-adapter/483150281720719
> 
> You will maximise the power. So you can connect your LCD-2s/HD-800/HE-500s etc.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks again, very friendly. I have read and I found interesting. I still doubt if the battery can suffer more wear for always connected and charging with the AC / DC adapter?, or nano has a system to protect it?. 
  
 Thank you. regards


----------



## iFi audio

cesalru said:


> Thanks again, very friendly. I have read and I found interesting. I still doubt if the battery can suffer more wear for always connected and charging with the AC / DC adapter?, or nano has a system to protect it?.
> 
> Thank you. regards


 
 Hi,
  
 1. When full, the battery reverts to "top-up" charge (so wont shorten its life)
  
 2. The battery is replaceable. Though best take back to your dealer as it requires access to the internals.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I am back to my Sony MA-900s. The HD700s were ever so slightly more refined, but I actually like the tone of the Sony's better so I sold the HD700s. I am listening right now with the Acoustic Research TDS202 in the chain and the level of detail, clarity and spaciousness is almost hallucinogenic. It just takes me into a nice expanded state of relaxation. Between the TDS202, the 3D on the iCAN and the naturally wide open sound of the Sony MA900s, the sound is sometimes so far out of my head it is spooky.
  
 I also am leaving the xBass on high. It may not be the most "neutral" approach, but it does make the sound very warm and earthy without muddying the sound at all.
  
 I will be curious to see how close the more portable Nano amp comes to this sound when it gets here....


----------



## Nirmalanow

I just ordered a pair of  12 db line level attenuators on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Harrison-Labs-Line-Level-Attenuator/dp/B0006N41B0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396570940&sr=8-1&keywords=rca+attenuator
  
 My iCAN does not have gain controls, and the TDS202 does boost the signal. So these attenuators should help give me a more usable volume range on the iCAN. Simpler than selling it and getting the newer version with gain controls.


----------



## iFi audio

nirmalanow said:


> I just ordered a pair of  12 db line level attenuators on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Harrison-Labs-Line-Level-Attenuator/dp/B0006N41B0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396570940&sr=8-1&keywords=rca+attenuator
> 
> My iCAN does not have gain controls, and the TDS202 does boost the signal. So these attenuators should help give me a more usable volume range on the iCAN. Simpler than selling it and getting the newer version with gain controls.


 
 Nirmalanow,
  
 Speak to Avatar and ask them to send you a set of iFi attenuators.
  
 Let us know what you think of them!


----------



## Nirmalanow

ifi audio said:


> Nirmalanow,
> 
> Speak to Avatar and ask them to send you a set of iFi attenuators.
> 
> Let us know what you think of them!


 

 Will do. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Vartan

Guys can some one tell me headphone output impedance? and crosstalk?


----------



## Nirmalanow

vartan said:


> Guys can some one tell me headphone output impedance? and crosstalk?


 

 I don't know about crosstalk, but here are the specs from the first post in this thread:
  
 SpeciFications:             
 Signal to Noise Ratio:             >117dB(A)
 Total Harmonic Distortion(THD):      <0.003%(400mV/150R)
 Frequency Response: 0.5Hz to 500KHz(-3dB)
 Output Power:            >400mW(32Ω)
 Output ImpedanceZout):      <0.5Ω
 Input Voltage:             AC 100 - 240V, 50/60Hz
 Power Consumption: < 4W idle, 10W max.
 Dimensions:    158(l)x68(w)x28(h)mm
 Weight:           216g(0.48lbs)


----------



## Vartan

OK thanks Nirmalanow
  
Have anyone tried out HE-500 with this amp?


----------



## cesalru

Cita: 





> Iniciado Porción *Nirmalanow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Estoy de vuelta a mi Sony MA-900. Los HD700s ERAN Ligeramente Más refinado, Pero yo REALMENTE gusta el tono de La Sony Es Mejor Asi de Que vendieron el los HD700s. Estoy Escuchando en Este Momento Con La Investigación TDS202 acústica de la Cadena y El Nivel de detalle, Claridad y amplitud es CASI alucinógeno. Simplemente Me Tiene En Un bonito Estado Expandido de la Relajación. Entre el TDS202, el 3D en el iCAN y el sonido natural, de par en par De Las MA900s Sony, el sonido de es A Veces tan Lejos de mi cabeza es espeluznante.
> 
> Yo también dejo el XBASS lo alto. Que Puede del pecado del mar el enfoque más "neutral", Pero Sí HACER Que el sonido muy terroso y Cálido, El Pecado enturbiar el sonido en Absoluto.
> ...


 
 +1.i love my MA900!.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Thanks for translating my post....I have several free spiritual ebooks translated into Spanish here: http://endless-satsang.com/ebooks-espirituales-gratis.htm
  
 The MA900s are sounding even better now that I have a couple of 12db attenuators in line going into the TDS202. Now I can use the iCAN volume control more in the 10:00 to 1:00 positions, so it seems to let the iCAN sound fuller and more present.
  
 I noticed cesalru that you are selling your iCAN. Don't you find it a good match with your Sony MA-900s?


----------



## cesalru

Cita: 





> Thanks for translating my post....I have several free spiritual ebooks translated into Spanish here:http://endless-satsang.com/ebooks-espirituales-gratis.htm
> 
> The MA900s are sounding even better now that I have a couple of 12db attenuators in line going into the TDS202. Now I can use the iCAN volume control more in the 10:00 to 1:00 positions, so it seems to let the iCAN sound fuller and more present.
> 
> I noticed cesalru that you are selling your iCAN. Don't you find it a good match with your Sony MA-900s?


 
 Hello. I have browsed their ebooks and have had good impressions!. The iCan combination with the MA900 is perfect, as with other hp, but I needed something portable and quality, but not as much power as Micro and nano is great ... When you have it and analyze, understand. When you get to the Nano?. Greetings weekend.


----------



## cesalru

Ah, my Micro iCan does have gains, and I like the MA900 with 0 db ...


----------



## Nirmalanow

cesalru said:


> Hello. I have browsed their ebooks and have had good impressions!. The iCan combination with the MA900 is perfect, as with other hp, but I needed something portable and quality, but not as much power as Micro and nano is great ... When you have it and analyze, understand. When you get to the Nano?. Greetings weekend.


 

 My Nano should have shipped out this past week. I look forward to comparing it to the larger amp. It would be nice to have a more portable setup, although I do use a battery with my iCAN so I can take it around the house and outside in the yard.


----------



## cesalru

nirmalanow said:


> My Nano should have shipped out this past week. I look forward to comparing it to the larger amp. It would be nice to have a more portable setup, although I do use a battery with my iCAN so I can take it around the house and outside in the yard.


 
 I read your post on the battery in the iCan, great solution ... I advance a detail that differentiates the Micro and Nano: Treatment and positioning of voices and scene!. 
  
 Greetings.


----------



## elvergun

nirmalanow said:


> My Nano should have shipped out this past week. I look forward to comparing it to the larger amp. It would be nice to have a more portable setup, although I do use a battery with my iCAN so I can take it around the house and outside in the yard.


 

 Perhaps it is time to find a smaller battery to go along with the Nano.


----------



## Nirmalanow

elvergun said:


> Perhaps it is time to find a smaller battery to go along with the Nano.


 

 The Nano has a built in battery so it is truly a portable amp off the shelf. Note: The Nano battery is rated for 70 hours of use!


----------



## elvergun

nirmalanow said:


> The Nano has a built in battery so it is truly a portable amp off the shelf.


 
  
 I didn't know that.  How long does it last on a charge?


----------



## Nirmalanow

elvergun said:


> I didn't know that.  How long does it last on a charge?


 
 The Nano battery is rated for 70 hours of use!


----------



## elvergun

nirmalanow said:


> The Nano battery is rated for 70 hours of use!


 

 Wow...impressive.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I had my first listen to the iCAN Nano amp after letting it burn in overnight with my Isotonic CD.

 It is a wonderful baby brother to the bigger iCAN. The same overall sound signature and of course the great enhancements of the 3D and XBass features. It does not quite have the same authority as the bigger iCAN as should be expected at half the size and 2/3 the cost. The bigger amp just takes a little firmer control of the headphones and gives a little more body to the sound. The smaller amp also has only one setting for both the 3D effect and the bass boost. The one level of bass boost seems to be about the same as the lower setting on the larger iCAN, and the single 3D setting is a slightly more subtle version of the three dot 3D setting on the larger iCAN
  
 The difference between the two amps is surprisingly slight, but this was with the Sony MDR-MA900 headphones which are not very demanding. It is possible that the difference would be greater with headphones that are a heavier load on an amp. Unfortunately, I do not currently have any more demanding headphones as I have been whittling down my collection.
  
 The difference was greater if I included the TDS202 sound enhancer with the larger iCAN. The best sound to my ears today was with the TDS202 and the larger iCAN with the 3D turned off (Note: the TDS does something very similar to the sound as the 3D effect on the iCAN) and the xBASS on the higher setting. The TDS202 did not pair up well with the Nano amp as it seemed to create a hollow thinned out sound, but I doubt I would put together a system around the TDS202 and the Nano as it would not be very portable, which would defeat the purpose of using the Nano.
  
 I was also able to compare the Nano to the Mini-Box amp card in the Hifiman 802, which is a $250 add on to the 802 ($200 if you buy it at the same time). It has a good reputation as it is based on the OPA627 OP-AMPS. But compared to the Nano iCAN the MIni Box card sounded a little closed in and muffled. Once you turn on the 3D effect and the xBass on the Nano, it pulls away and is simply cleaner and more spacious sounding, while also having more body and low end oomph. Quite a nice showing for the $149 Nano to outperform the $250 Mini-Box amp card.
  
 If I do end up simplifying and making my setup much more portable, I will probably be keeping the iCAN Nano amp. It will depend on how I like the JVC HA-FX850 iems that I should be receiving any day now, and also on how they match up with the amps I have on hand.
  
 I may end up with the bigger iCAN combined with the TDS202 as my desktop setup, and then the Nano for a more portable setup with the Hifiman 802 as source in both cases. Nice to have such great choices to pick from.


----------



## cesalru

Good words and impressions!. The micro iCan is a great amp, and nano iCan is a great little amp ...!. Thanks.


----------



## iFi audio

elvergun said:


> Wow...impressive.


 
 Hi,
  
 We ran 2 pairs of iFi Fostex T50RP with the nano iCAN - both ran the nano iCAN to ~ 65hours (comfortably). And then with Shure 530s they went to the 75 hours.
  
 It varies with load and level. At low power (meaning high impedance headphone at low playback levels) it is 70 Hours.


----------



## shaolin95

Hello all!
 I have been using differen FiiO amps and dacs and finally ended with the E18 for my V-Moda M-100. This one got my attention as it has bass boost which is a must for me and then the 3D option which is intriguing.
 Anyone tested it with the V-Moda? Has anyone compare them to the E18 or similar?
  
 This will be to use with an Android phone so I will need a DAC unless I keep the E18 as dac only.

 Thanks!


----------



## Nirmalanow

Funny how changing one element in your systems can shift things so dramatically. Yesterday, my new JVC HA-FX850 iem's arrived from Japan. They are amazing little headphones. They were immediately clearly better than my Sony MDR-MA900s, even before they had any time to break in, which is supposed to improve the JVC's noticeably.
  
 So I was back to trying out every possible combination of sources and amps I have on hand to see what would sound best with the JVCs. Unfortunately, it quickly became clear that the Nano amp was not going to be a good match, as it has a very definite hiss with such low impedance and high sensitivity headphones. I was kind of disappointed that it was not going to work, as I just got it in on trial from Avatar Acoustics and iFi. Otherwise it is a great little amp with the nice extra features that make the iCAN amps so special. But if you use high sensitivity headphones, then I would look elsewhere unless you are really not bothered by hiss. Of course, it is much less noticeable when music is playing. But I listen to a lot of simple acoustic music and so I could always hear the hiss in the quieter passages and silent pauses. As much as I enjoyed the sound of the Nano, I am not going to put up with hiss in the long run.
  
 This problem does not arise with the regular sized  iCAN micro amp, even with the TDS202 in the chain which does give a boost to the signal and so could accentuate any hiss. And the JVC's do sound very nice with the regular iCAN amp. The 3D and Xbass as always bring an added level of detail and body to the sound. But I finally found that with these easy to drive iem's, the best sound was straight out of the Tera player. There is something so easy and natural about the sound of the Tera, and I think I may have finally found a pair of headphones that do it justice. I am also sending back the Hifiman 802 as it can't quite match the organic naturalness of the Tera, even though it comes very close.
  
 So I am down to the simplest and most portable of systems: the Tera and a pair of tiny iem's. Simplicity is good....especially when it sounds so great.
  
 I am somehow not ready to part with the larger iCAN amp yet as I still have my Sony's....but maybe I will find that I do not listen to them enough to justify having them around. Time will tell, and/or my curiosity will kick in and I will want to try another set of headphones that the Tera can't drive.


----------



## elvergun

nirmalanow said:


> I am somehow not ready to part with the larger iCAN amp yet as I still have my Sony's....but maybe I will find that I do not listen to them enough to justify having them around. Time will tell, and/or my curiosity will kick in and I will want to try another set of headphones that the Tera can't drive.


 
  
 I tried to like IEMs, but the best I could do was to tolerate them.  I could never completely switch to an IEM.   I own a couple of them for travel and portable needs -- gotta love how much SQ you can fit inside a jean pocket with them little suckers.


----------



## Nirmalanow

elvergun said:


> I tried to like IEMs, but the best I could do was to tolerate them.  I could never completely switch to an IEM.   I own a couple of them for travel and portable needs -- gotta love how much SQ you can fit inside a jean pocket with them little suckers.


 

 I could never get used to iems that I had to stick way down into my ear canal in order to get a good seal. But these JVCs sound amazing with a light seal while just sitting in my ear outside the actual ear canal. They do not block sound as well as an iem that sits deeper in the ear, but they do block some sound, and they are much more comfortable than any other iem I have used. People on other threads have compared them to a lot of top of the line full sized headphones, and I can see why. For example, someone compared the soundstage to the K1000 and someone else compared the bass to the LCD2.
  
 The sound of the JVC HA-FX850's are just that good, especially out of my Tera. I may not keep any of my other gear.


----------



## elvergun

nirmalanow said:


> I could never get used to iems that I had to stick way down into my ear canal in order to get a good seal. But these JVCs sound amazing with a light seal while just sitting in my ear outside the actual ear canal. They do not block sound as well as an iem that sits deeper in the ear, but they do block some sound, and they are much more comfortable than any other iem I have used. People on other threads have compared them to a lot of top of the line full sized headphones, and I can see why. For example, someone compared the soundstage to the K1000 and someone else compared the bass to the LCD2.
> 
> The sound of the JVC HA-FX850's are just that good, especially out of my Tera. I may not keep any of my other gear.


 
  
 Well, if you like the FX850 so much...I'm looking for a used MA900.


----------



## Nirmalanow

elvergun said:


> Well, if you like the FX850 so much...I'm looking for a used MA900.


 

 Seriously, check back with me in a week or two. I want to be sure before I do anything drastic, but I might be listing my MA900s soon if I find that I do not miss them at all with the JVC's around. The Sony's are wonderful headphones and also sound much better than they should given their price. I recently decided I liked them better than the HD700s.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I am back to listening to the JVC's with my big iCAN with the battery. It is not super portable, but it does add a degree of realism with the 3D effect on the iCAN and really makes the JVC's shine. So for longer focused listening, I will pull out the iCAN, and then for less serious listening at the computer or the like, I will just use the Tera by itself. As good as they sound with the Tera, they are at another level with the iCAN.  Too bad the portable iCAN Nano had a problem with hiss with the sensitive JVC's as it would have been the best of both worlds: more portable iCAN goodness.
  
 I even use the lower level of bass boost on the iCAN as the effect is limited to the lowest frequencies and it fills in the sound in a nice way, even though the JVCs are known to have plenty of bass. I guess I truly am a basshead


----------



## DigitalFreak

elvergun said:


> I tried to like IEMs, but the best I could do was to tolerate them.  I could never completely switch to an IEM.   I own a couple of them for travel and portable needs -- gotta love how much SQ you can fit inside a jean pocket with them little suckers.


 
  
  


nirmalanow said:


> I could never get used to iems that I had to stick way down into my ear canal in order to get a good seal. But these JVCs sound amazing with a light seal while just sitting in my ear outside the actual ear canal. They do not block sound as well as an iem that sits deeper in the ear, but they do block some sound, and they are much more comfortable than any other iem I have used. People on other threads have compared them to a lot of top of the line full sized headphones, and I can see why. For example, someone compared the soundstage to the K1000 and someone else compared the bass to the LCD2.
> 
> The sound of the JVC HA-FX850's are just that good, especially out of my Tera. I may not keep any of my other gear.


 

 I got one word for you guys CUSTOMS. Trust me, you'll love em, I sure do.


----------



## iFi audio

*T-minus 1 day: Crowd-Design (NOT Crowd-Funding) of the micro iDSD*

Guys and gals. ONE more day left for all entries to be submitted. There are a few who have contributed a heck of a lot but at the other end, there are some neck and neck entries.

 It is really difficult to to pick those at the moment as it is a real close-call.

 If you are one of those, keep chiming in as it is likely to make a difference.

 See you on the other side!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/711217/t-minus-1-day-idsd-micro-crowd-design-this-dac-hp-amp-is-beyond-awesome-some-last-minute-entries


----------



## Nirmalanow

digitalfreak said:


> I got one word for you guys CUSTOMS. Trust me, you'll love em, I sure do.


 

 Here are the reasons I have not gone the custom route lately:

 1-The hassles of getting a good fit (been there, done that)
 2-The loss in value if you do resell them.
 3- Like universals that require a deep insertion, customs can be tricky to get in and out of my ears. It is a pain when my wife walks into the room and wants to talk to get the iems out of my ears so I can hear what she is saying. While some people want or need the ultimate in isolation, I actually like that the JVC universals only block some sound. I can carry on a conversation just by pausing the music. But then I am not riding on airplanes or trains with my iems.
 4-Not necessarily the ultimate in SQ. These JVC's sound amazing, and someday I might try the Tralucent 1plus2 which supposedly can rival the top customs in SQ...as well as price 
  
 So for now, I am a happy camper with my new JVC's.


----------



## elvergun

nirmalanow said:


> Here are the reasons I have not gone the custom route lately:
> 
> 1-The hassles of getting a good fit (been there, done that)
> 2-The loss in value if you do resell them.
> ...


 
  
 This!!
  
 5- After going to through all the hassle, you might not like the sound signature of that particular model and then you are stuck with it. 
 6- Most of them are expensive.
  
 If you can get over problems 1-6 then I bet you are in sonic heaven.


----------



## Nirmalanow

iFi is going to send me a pair of attenuators to use with the Nano amp to see if it will then work for me with the sensitive JVC iem's. Hopefully that will lower the levels enough that the hiss will no longer be a problem.


----------



## Nirmalanow

nirmalanow said:


> iFi is going to send me a pair of attenuators to use with the Nano amp to see if it will then work for me with the sensitive JVC iem's. Hopefully that will lower the levels enough that the hiss will no longer be a problem.


 

 Does anyone know if this makes sense. I was thinking about this some more. How would an attenuator affect any hiss that is being generated by the Nano amp? It seems like an attenuator on the line in would reduce the signal going into the amp which should give more usable volume on the volume control. But if you are then able to turn the amp's volume control up higher, it seems that any hiss would then be louder also with the attenuator than without.
  
 Am I missing something here?


----------



## Vartan

can I turn the volume up on ican up to 12 o'clock with akg 550 without damaging my ears?


----------



## iFi audio

nirmalanow said:


> Does anyone know if this makes sense. I was thinking about this some more. How would an attenuator affect any hiss that is being generated by the Nano amp? It seems like an attenuator on the line in would reduce the signal going into the amp which should give more usable volume on the volume control. But if you are then able to turn the amp's volume control up higher, it seems that any hiss would then be louder also with the attenuator than without.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


 
 Hi Nirmalalow.
  
  
*Specs, IEMs and Dynamic Range (with a dash of hiss)*
  
Short answer: 
 Attenuators do NOT attenuate the line, but the headamp signal to the headphone, so hiss is attenuated equally along with the signal, but NOT the line.
  
 As the nano iCAN has more than enough power/gain for some of the IEMs (too much power in some cases), adding an attenuator between the headamp and the headphone, it will reduce the overall hiss and improve overall sound/enjoyment.
  
  
Long answer:
 At the outset, it is worth outlining that that the iPhone has a 15mW amplifier. The nano iCAN puts out 150mW so 10x the power output (and most other aftermarket headphone amplifiers have even more power).
  
 Set against this is the headphone market which is as broad as it is wide. At one end you have super high-sensitivity IEMs and at the other end, very demanding headphones like the very impressive HE-6.
  
 Therefore, using an IEM designed for the iPhone and inserting into a medium-power headphone amplifier like the nano iCAN will not be a “match made in headphone heaven.”
  
 This particular JVC IEM, normalizes to 124dB/1V (this is exact same as the official spec of 106dB/1mW, just normalised to one common format - which we use internally).
  

 What does a sensitivity of 124dB/1V mean? This means the iPhone (output is ~0.9V) can produce near 124dB of sound pressure, this kind of sound pressure is just below "threshold of pain". By comparison a chainsaw at 1 meter is "only" 110dB.
  
 If using the iCAN nano, maximum available SPL will be around 134dB! (Painful, hearing damage unavoidable). And if playing at 115dB peak the dynamic range is only 73dB, so noise will be 73dB below 115dB or at 42dB absolute (to arrive at those figures, one needs to use the below mentioned excel file for proper calculations and conversion). This will be quite audible.
  
 Now before anyone says “hang on, the iFi iCan nano has lots of hiss,” if we compare the numbers for a competitor’s DAC/Amp rated at 116dB Dynamic Range @4.25V, once we NORMALISE with the same headphones the noise floor in absolute terms will be 41dB, only 1dB difference. So for both this competitor’s product and the iCAN nano the headphone is way, way too sensitive and it needs to be attenuated to become useful.
  
 If we use a 24dB Attenuator with these IEM's, the maximum SPL with iCAN nano is reduced to 110dB (chainsaw @1m) and the competitor’s product can deliver 113dB, crucially in both cases noise will also be attenuated by 24dB, so we will get 18dB/17dB absolute noise, which is way below a "quiet bedroom at night" and the actual dynamic range is equally increased, due to SPL Limitations to 92dB for the iCAN nano and 95dB for the competing product.
  
 And of course the volume control needs to be turned up 24dB (say 2 o'clock instead of 10 o'clock) for the same playback level.
 If anyone is curious, we have an excel where customers can "plug" their headphones specs in and allows the pertinent specs of 3rd party products to be entered. It will give an indication of the pairing with all of the iFi headphone-based products.
  
 Just pm/email (tech@ifi-audio.com) and we shall email it through.
  
 Background reading on Sound pressure levels:
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/TableOfSoundPressureLevels.htm


----------



## Nirmalanow

Thank you so much for this thorough reply. My misunderstanding was due to the fact that I had tried some attenuators before on my larger iCAN that go on the line in to the amp, not on the headphone out. So I was assuming that the attenuators you were offering were also meant to go between the source and the amp.
  
 It makes complete sense that the attenuators could help with the hiss if they are placed between the amp and the heapdhones. So I really look forward now to trying out the Nano with a pair of the attenuators. I will post my observations here and on the review I posted of the Nano.
  
 PS: I also just picked up a pair of Soundmagic HP100s on Amazon for under $100 (cosmetic issues), so I will also have a headphone with lower sensitivity to try with the Nano when it gets back to me from Avatar.


----------



## abchead

nirmalanow said:


> Does anyone know if this makes sense. I was thinking about this some more. How would an attenuator affect any hiss that is being generated by the Nano amp? It seems like an attenuator on the line in would reduce the signal going into the amp which should give more usable volume on the volume control. But if you are then able to turn the amp's volume control up higher, it seems that any hiss would then be louder also with the attenuator than without.
> 
> Am I missing something here?



 


Got a reply from Vincent of iFi about the effect of added attenuator/resistor on FR:

"The ifi Attenuators are designed to keep this change of frequency response to an absolute minimum. Worst case, the drive impedance to the headphone is a bit under 3 Ohm (12dB attenuator) and under 1 Ohm (24dB attenuator).

With most headphones, even complex multidriver CIEM's this will keep the frequency response variations below the limit of audibility."

Just thought I should share this useful info.


----------



## Nirmalanow

abchead said:


> =Got a reply from Vincent of iFi about the effect of added attenuator/resistor on FR:
> "The ifi Attenuators are designed to keep this change of frequency response to an absolute minimum. Worst case, the drive impedance to the headphone is a bit under 3 Ohm (12dB attenuator) and under 1 Ohm (24dB attenuator).
> 
> With most headphones, even complex multidriver CIEM's this will keep the frequency response variations below the limit of audibility."
> ...


 

 Good to know. I have heard of other attenuators messing up the sound. I will see if I can hear anything other than a reduction in spl when they arrive.


----------



## abchead

nirmalanow said:


> Good to know. I have heard of other attenuators messing up the sound. I will see if I can hear anything other than a reduction in spl when they arrive.



 


Not necessarily "mess up", though. ER4P gets a "flatter" FR with added resistance.


----------



## rptlead

ifi audio said:


> Hi Nirmalalow.
> 
> 
> *Specs, IEMs and Dynamic Range (with a dash of hiss)*
> ...


 
 that's a very thorough explanation indeed.  When will these attenuators be available?  Being that I have almost the complete ifi micro (and idsd) stack,I am extremely interested in getting hold of these attenuators specially with the amount more sensitive headgear that i have. Also any chance we get it discounted if not free for being so loyal?


----------



## iFi audio

rptlead said:


> that's a very thorough explanation indeed.  When will these attenuators be available?  Being that I have almost the complete ifi micro (and idsd) stack,I am extremely interested in getting hold of these attenuators specially with the amount more sensitive headgear that i have. Also any chance we get it discounted if not free for being so loyal?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Sorry but no discounting for iFi! We already have people over at the Crowd-Design thread asking about "getting in early" for the micro iDSD. Sure you can pre-order, but you dont pre-pay. We are giving away micro iDSD units over there as we do not like and do not need our customers to fund our projects.
  
 Customer loyalty is different and given your loyal commitment, you should speak to your retailer and ask them to look after you. Drop us a PM and let us know how you get on.
  
 We'll direct you Avatar Acoustics (AMR/iFi North America) who will put your name down for the next set of iFi attenuators.
  
 If you are in England, let us know and we'll send to you direct when we have supplied to the existing waiting list.
  
 Once we have got the customer feedback from all the major countries around the world, we are likely to roll the iFi attenuators into production as it increasingly obvious this predicament is not exclusive iFi products.


----------



## rptlead

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry but no discounting for iFi! We already have people over at the Crowd-Design thread asking about "getting in early" for the micro iDSD. Sure you can pre-order, but you dont pre-pay. We are giving away micro iDSD units over there as we do not like and do not need our customers to fund our projects.
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I had to try . But thanks so much.  Unfortunately I am in US so i guess no direct sending for me.  However, I would appreciate it so much if you can add me to the wait list for the ifi attenuators and the ifi iRack. Is this the correct site?  http://www.avataracoustics.com/home.html  and do i just need to call them? Or do they have a preorder page somewhere?  Thanks!


----------



## iFi audio

Hi,
  
 Never know if you dont ask!
  
 Drop us an email tech@ifi-audio.com and we'll put you in touch with Avatar Acoustics.
  
 Also, let us know who is your retailer.
  
 We'll put you on the list of customers to try the attenuators - not an issue at all.


----------



## rptlead

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Never know if you dont ask!
> 
> ...


 
 Email sent! Been ordering from Musicdirect and amazon -- and after looking into my amazon history, i noticed all of my orders there were actually from Avatar Acoustics!


----------



## iFi audio

Hi All,
  
*micro iDSD Crowd-Design (latest update: 16th April)*
 See this poll:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711217/idsd-micro-crowd-design-phase-2-desktop-vs-portable-listening-poll-open-to-everyone-5-ipurifiers-up-for-grabs
  
  
  
*What % of your listening is Desktop vs Portable? (click on ONE answer)*
  
 This poll will close next Tuesday 22nd April.
  
 Please click on ONE answer. (you do have to be a HF member).
  
 We will put all the names into a hat and 5 names out of the hat will receive an iPurifier (from their local dealer). The iPurifier placed at the USB port of the DAC, audibly improves sonics by filtering out grunge on the audio+power lines.
  
 More details here:
http://ifi-audio.com/en/iPurifier.html
  
 Thank you for voting AND for noting your moniker in a post.
  
 It seems the poll only shows the number of voters and not the actual voters.
  
 Keep it up and we welcome your family and friends!
  
 Chance of a free iPurifier? - heck yes!


----------



## Nirmalanow

I got the attenuators from Vincent and added an addendum to my review of the Nano amp to describe my experience with them: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-nano-portable-headphone-amp/reviews/10801
  
 Scroll down in the review to skip ahead to the addendum at the bottom.
  
 In brief, they work great to reduce hiss on both the Nano and the Micro iCAN amps.


----------



## rptlead

nirmalanow said:


> I got the attenuators from Vincent and added an addendum to my review of the Nano amp to describe my experience with them: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-nano-portable-headphone-amp/reviews/10801
> 
> Scroll down in the review to skip ahead to the addendum at the bottom.
> 
> In brief, they work great to reduce hiss on both the Nano and the Micro iCAN amps.


 
 oh wow! i hope ill be getting some test units from Avatar Acoustics soon! Thanks for the update! my low impedance cans cant wait anymore


----------



## Nirmalanow

Vincent at iFi has confirmed that the 3D setting on the smaller Nano amp is a more subtle effect than on the larger iCAN and is sort of halfway between the one dot and three dot settings on the larger amp. With more listening, I find I like this new setting on the Nano even better than the settings on the larger iCAN. It sounds more natural to my ears, and yet still brings the sound alive and definitely makes it more spacious. It is more subtle, and yet seems to work very well with a wider range of songs. It does not veer into being overly bright or having too much reverb like the 3d on the bigger amp can do on some songs that are already bright or that have a lot of reverb in the mix already.


----------



## rptlead

ifi keeps on amazing me more and more.  i just got the pk1 - which is driven modestly well by the x3 - loving the buds - but after i tried it from the ifi stack - it's like listening to a different set of earbuds!


----------



## Nirmalanow

Yes, I have a pair of new JVC HA-FX850's which are amazing little phones that sound great straight out of the Tera. But if I include the iCAN, the sound goes to another level. The JVC's sound so good that for now they are my main go to headphones for both portable and desktop use. Fortunately, my "desktop" setup is semi portable as I have a battery for the iCAN amp, so I can pick it up and go out side or to another room without needing to unplug and find another plug.
  
 If you enjoy the 3D effect on the iCAN, you might want to try one of these also: http://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Research-TDS202-Enhancement-1-Speaker/dp/B00005QZ16/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
 They seem to be out of stock, and I know they are no longer being made, but you might be able to find a used one if it comes up on Amazon or Ebay. TheTDS202 really brings out the details in the music.


----------



## rptlead

nirmalanow said:


> Yes, I have a pair of new JVC HA-FX850's which are amazing little phones that sound great straight out of the Tera. But if I include the iCAN, the sound goes to another level. The JVC's sound so good that for now they are my main go to headphones for both portable and desktop use. Fortunately, my "desktop" setup is semi portable as I have a battery for the iCAN amp, so I can pick it up and go out side or to another room without needing to unplug and find another plug.
> 
> If you enjoy the 3D effect on the iCAN, you might want to try one of these also: http://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Research-TDS202-Enhancement-1-Speaker/dp/B00005QZ16/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> They seem to be out of stock, and I know they are no longer being made, but you might be able to find a used one if it comes up on Amazon or Ebay. TheTDS202 really brings out the details in the music.


 
 thanks ill watch out for those. currently didnt see any from ebay or amazon.

 btw, are you using the iCan micro?  been contemplating on getting the iCan nano for portability being that i already have the iDsd and an incoming dx90.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Right now I have both the Nano and the Micro. I keep going back and forth between the two with my new DX90. They both are an improvement over the amp in the DX90. The Micro is more of an improvement, but is much less portable even though I can pick it up and walk around with it since I use an external battery with the Micro. But once I also include the TDS202, then I like the Micro setup much more, and it still is transportable as I put the TDS in a small basket like box that the amp and battery sit on top of. The TDS is passive and does not need any AC power.
  
 The improvement with the Nano is less dramatic, but I still find the 3D to be irresistible. If I needed a more portable setup, I would keep both amps and use the Nano when out and about. But I am not sure that I need something more portable, so I may still send back the Nano which I have on loan for the review. It is a nice problem to have to have to choose between two amps I like.


----------



## rptlead

nirmalanow said:


> Right now I have both the Nano and the Micro. I keep going back and forth between the two with my new DX90. They both are an improvement over the amp in the DX90. The Micro is more of an improvement, but is much less portable even though I can pick it up and walk around with it since I use an external battery with the Micro. But once I also include the TDS202, then I like the Micro setup much more, and it still is transportable as I put the TDS in a small basket like box that the amp and battery sit on top of. The TDS is passive and does not need any AC power.
> 
> The improvement with the Nano is less dramatic, but I still find the 3D to be irresistible. If I needed a more portable setup, I would keep both amps and use the Nano when out and about. But I am not sure that I need something more portable, so I may still send back the Nano which I have on loan for the review. It is a nice problem to have to have to choose between two amps I like.


 
 thanks! if for these ears, the dx90 benefit a lot form the ican, i may pull the trigger on the nano too.  if not, then ill probably wait for the iDsd micro and then get that and the iCan nano so i have a portable setup and a pseudo-portable desktop one.   what external battery do you use btw? sorry for the barrage of questions


----------



## Nirmalanow

A link to the battery is here, and there are pictures in the next post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/654405/ican-amp-review-a-new-amp-that-gives-you-more-more-bass-more-soundstage-and-more-detail/195#post_9628605

 Be sure to ask for an extra 5.5mm x 2.1 mm connector which you need to hook up the iCAN. BixPower gave it to me for free when I bought the battery from them.


----------



## iFi audio

http://www.head-fi.org/t/695086/ifi-nano-ican-name-that-attenuator-competition-nano-ican-or-1-head-fi-rated-micro-ican-up-for-grabs*Latest Update: 29th April*

 We have developed some exclusive attenuators for iFi customers who use very high-sensitivity IEMs with the nano iCAN, nano iDSD and micro iCAN. There are two versions: -12dB and -24dB.


  


 We are running a competition for the next 10 days (close: Saturday 10th May GMT: 21.00) ENTER HERE:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/695086/ifi-nano-ican-name-that-attenuator-competition-nano-ican-or-1-head-fi-rated-micro-ican-up-for-grabs

  
 Should you accept this mission, your objective is simple.

  
 i. Think of a name/names instead of "attenuator"

  
 ii. Post your suggestion/s in this thread

  
 iii. The top 3 most-liked names - chosen by the iFi senior team of Thorsten et al will win:

 #1 micro iCAN (rrp Euro259) (Ranked Number 1 headphone amp on Head-Fi!)
 #2 nano iCAN (rrp Euro169)
 #3 nano iCAN (rrp Euro169)

 Best of luck to all of you!


  
 Any questions, just ask away.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Great idea to have a contest. The attenuators worked great as described in my review of the Nano: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-nano-portable-headphone-amp/reviews/10801


----------



## Nirmalanow

Here are some photos of my newest setup: Tera>Zu audio mini to RCA> Nano amp>12db attenuator>FBI silver cable>JVC HA-FX850
  
 The sound is incredibly natural and satisfying.....
  

  

  
 And lots more portable than my larger iCAN with its battery:


  
 I have pretty much decided that I like the 3D effect on the Nano better than on the Micro, and it is so much more portable that I am probably going to put my bigger iCAN up for sale.


----------



## Nirmalanow

My larger iCAN micro and it's battery are up for sale. It is a great combo and can power bigger phones easily:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/675534/ifi-ican-amp-with-external-battery-pack


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## chengsta

I don't know why they didn't design the amp with an on/off switch.  But I found a good solution without having to modify the power cable or can itself. http://www.amazon.com/Woods-32555-Outdoor-Control-Converter/dp/B001Q9EFUK/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1405273741&sr=8-2&keywords=outlet+with+remote


----------



## maricius

Has anyone here heard both the Micro iCAN and the Cypher Labs Duet? If so, please post a slight comparison or which does what better or if there's an overall better amp. Price may be far but desktop vs portable may indeed lead to some effect.


----------



## ati832

does this have more power than the fiio e9 and if it doesnt what does have more power at around £300.thanks


----------



## technobear

ati832 said:


> does this have more power than the fiio e9 and if it doesnt what does have more power at around £300.thanks




Surprisingly, the specs of the iCAN are on the ifi Audio website: 
http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-ican/

400mW into 32 ohms, 40mW into 600 ohms

Perhaps equally surprisingly, the specs of the E09K are on the fiio website: 
http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000017625376&MenuID=105026003

900mW into 32 ohms


From this I would conclude that the iCAN has about half the power of the E09K :rolleyes:

However, you have not told us what headphone you are attempting to drive. What is its impedance and its sensitivity as this can make a big difference?

Some amps can swing the large voltages necessary for high impedance cans but cannot produce the higher current needed by lower impedance cans. For others the opposite can be true. 

The sensitivity of the headphone also plays a part and this varies hugely. As you are requiring more power, can we assume you are using an insensitive headphone?


----------



## Leo888

technobear said:


> Surprisingly, the specs of the iCAN are on the ifi Audio website:
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-ican/
> 
> 400mW into 32 ohms, 40mW into 600 ohms
> ...




Hi, noob here about all the technicality but do love my music like all of us here. Do you think it has the current and voltages to drive the HD650.I'm looking to replace my E9 and the V2 iCan have gain settings that will also make it usable with my more sensitive iems without the hissing issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## technobear

Sennheiser state the HD650 as having a sensitivity of 103dB (I assume per mW). This is higher than my T1 which is 102dB. The iCAN is more than sufficient for the T1 so it should be OK for the HD650 too.

Fiio don't state how much voltage the E09K can output but I'd be surprised if it is not enough given their claims for the device. If the E09K is not enough for the HD650 then either you are deaf or you soon will be.


----------



## Leo888

technobear said:


> Sennheiser state the HD650 as having a sensitivity of 103dB (I assume per mW). This is higher than my T1 which is 102dB. The iCAN is more than sufficient for the T1 so it should be OK for the HD650 too.
> 
> Fiio don't state how much voltage the E09K can output but I'd be surprised if it is not enough given their claims for the device. If the E09K is not enough for the HD650 then either you are deaf or you soon will be.




Thanks for the feedback technobear. The E9 definitely have a lot of power and drove the HD650 pretty well. But on sensitive iems, there's little play room with the volume pot as it gets really loud pretty fast even on low gain. Therefore, I'm kind of looking for a solution and at the same time hoping to get some improvements in SQ with the replacement amp. Any thoughts if the iCan will be an upgrade to the E9. Thanks in advance.


----------



## derbigpr

technobear said:


> Sennheiser state the HD650 as having a sensitivity of 103dB (I assume per mW). This is higher than my T1 which is 102dB. The iCAN is more than sufficient for the T1 so it should be OK for the HD650 too.
> 
> Fiio don't state how much voltage the E09K can output but I'd be surprised if it is not enough given their claims for the device. If the E09K is not enough for the HD650 then either you are deaf or you soon will be.


 
  
  
 Hey, have you maybe tried your T1's with Schiit Asgard 2 by any chance? I'm currently deciding between Asgard and iCan for T1. I don't really need the 3D and bass boost effects, I purely need a good sounding, slightly warm amp with plenty of power. As far as specs go it seems Asgard has much more power, almost 5 times as much at 600 ohms.


----------



## technobear

derbigpr said:


> Hey, have you maybe tried your T1's with Schiit Asgard 2 by any chance?




No.




derbigpr said:


> I don't really need the 3D and bass boost effects...




Clearly you have not yet heard them. When you hear them, you will want them.




derbigpr said:


> As far as specs go it seems Asgard has much more power, almost 5 times as much at 600 ohms.




So instead of having 2 or 3 times more power then the T1 needs, you could have 10 or 15 times more :blink:


----------



## derbigpr

technobear said:


> No.
> Clearly you have not yet heard them. When you hear them, you will want them.
> So instead of having 2 or 3 times more power then the T1 needs, you could have 10 or 15 times more


 
  
  
 No, I seriously don't want any bass boosts, any cross feed circuits or any other coloration, because when I do have the need for that, I use VST plug-ins that allow me far more customization.  As for as the power goes, I don't think 40 mW's is 2-3 times more than T1's need. First of all, they're not just 600 ohm headphones, their impedance spikes at almost 1400 ohms in the bass to low-mids region. Considering how quickly the power output of the iCan drops off with higher impedance loads, it's safe to say it could not put out more than 5 to 10 mW's of power into a 1400 ohm load. I've had plenty of amps that can deliver loads of power to low impedance headphones, but only about 100 mW's or less into 600 Ohm loads, and they simply don't have enough authority with T1's, and sometimes can't deliver enough volume with some recordings. My Musical Fidelity M1HPAp for example has 1,2W @ 32 Ohms, but I can still comfortably turn it all the way to full volume with binaural recordings and not have enough volume or authority.


----------



## technobear

derbigpr said:


> No, I seriously don't want any bass boosts, any cross feed circuits or any other coloration, because when I do have the need for that, I use VST plug-ins that allow me far more customization.




OK, so you are concerned about coloration and presumably distortion... and you are using DSP :rolleyes:

iFi Audio's analogue circuits do far less damage to the music than the pre- and post-ringing introduced by DSP. Then again it depends if your DAC is up to the job as that too may be introducing pre- and post-ringing.



derbigpr said:


> As for as the power goes, I don't think 40 mW's is 2-3 times more than T1's need.




Try learning Ohm's law. That's enough for 118db peaks! Just how quickly do you want to go deaf?



derbigpr said:


> First of all, they're not just 600 ohm headphones, their impedance spikes at almost 1400 ohms in the bass to low-mids region. Considering how quickly the power output of the iCan drops off with higher impedance loads, it's safe to say it could not put out more than 5 to 10 mW's of power into a 1400 ohm load.




No. Like I said. Learn Ohm's law. It can still muster 17mW which is enough for 114db peaks! Again, how quickly do you want to go deaf?

If you find the T1 a little bass light, and some do, the level one XBASS on the iCAN is the perfect antidote. The T1 doesn't need more power. It just needs a little lift below 40 Hz.


----------



## Vartan

Should not be a problem!
  
 V=5
 mA=8.33
 R=600
 W=0.04167
  
 http://www.audiobot9000.com/match/beyerdynamic/t-1/with/ifi-audio/micro-ican
  
 I'm not a big fan of bass boost and 3D, but I some times use it with some tracks, and it works! but I never use DSP, I haet DSP.


----------



## derbigpr

technobear said:


> OK, so you are concerned about coloration and presumably distortion... and you are using DSP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Don't want to be rude, but you don't have to teach me things that I, believe me, know more than enough about.  I learned about Ohms law about 13-14 years ago, but I also learned that it's often irrelevant what specs on paper say when what I hear in practice says otherwise. For example...I have the T1's plugged into the MF M1 now. Now, according to calculations that you used as well, that amp should enable peaks of around 120 db's....but...heh...trust me, turning that amp all the way up is far from 120 db...in fact, it's barely what I'd consider loud enough for pleasant listening with some binaural recordings...so... I just know from my own experience that ANY headphone amp that I've tried and that struggles to put out a lot of power into high impedance loads sounds lifeless and lacks authority with T1's, simply put, doesn't sound that good, and almost as a rule, lacks volume, despite the fact that in theory they should achieve extreme volume levels easily. Amps like Violectric for example that can theoretically output...I don't know...600 or 700 mW's into a 600 ohm load (even though there's no need for that much power) sound considerably more punchy, weighty, with far more authority and control. Why? No idea. That's why I was suspicious of the iCAN's ability to drive them.
  
  
 As far as DSP's go, and I almost never use them, that's why I don't want them on my amp, or don't need them. The only DSP's I ever use are very light crossfeed and some light parametric EQ work, that's it. So nothing that will bring any sort of major distortion to the sound. I can easily EQ a bass boost that will imitate a iCan bass boost of about 6-7 db peaking at 20-30 Hz and starting at about 100 Hz. No problem at all, and if I do that now, it sounds slightly more weighty, doesn't distort, etc. That's why I don't see the need to have that on the amp itself....would it be nice to have it sometimes? Sure. But I asked for a comparison between Asgard and iCAN, and stated that I don't really NEED it, therefore, the fact that iCAN has it should not be considered as a reason to go for the iCAN instead of the Asgard.


----------



## georgelai57

I haven't been on this thread for a long long time. I still use the original iCan - the one without the gain switches at the bottom - and the other day the dealer I bought it from said he would be happy to swop that for a new iCan with the gain switches, without any money top up. Is this a good deal or should I hang on to my "original classic"?


----------



## technobear

derbigpr said:


> Don't want to be rude, but you don't have to teach me things that I, believe me, know more than enough about. I learned about Ohms law about 13-14 years ago, but I also learned that it's often irrelevant what specs on paper say when what I hear in practice says otherwise. For example...I have the T1's plugged into the MF M1 now. Now, according to calculations that you used as well, that amp should enable peaks of around 120 db's....but...heh...trust me, turning that amp all the way up is far from 120 db...in fact, it's barely what I'd consider loud enough for pleasant listening with some binaural recordings...so...




So you conclude that you are lacking power. I suspect you have a few very quiet recordings there (and maybe a quiet source too) and what you are actually lacking is not power but rather gain. You might try adding a pre-amp and see what happens.




derbigpr said:


> As far as DSP's go, and I almost never use them, that's why I don't want them on my amp, or don't need them.




So you do sometimes use them then. Surely more handy to reach out and flip a switch than faff around with software to engage a DSP - one that will add undesirable ringing to your sound.

BTW, the XBASS and 3D on the iCAN are analogue circuits, not DSP.

iFi Audio could have labelled the XBASS switch 'noughties', 'nineties' and 'eighties' as those are approximately the ages of CDs that benefit from none, a little and a lot of bass boost.




derbigpr said:


> I asked for a comparison between Asgard and iCAN, and stated that I don't really NEED it, therefore, the fact that iCAN has it should not be considered as a reason to go for the iCAN instead of the Asgard.




Sorry I've never heard any Schiit. The UK is not full of Schiit like the US is (sorry, couldn't resist, I love you all really  ).

Funny but I already had a great headphone amp and I bought the iCAN because I wanted the two-stage XBASS. I'm very glad I did. I now use the 3D most of the time too.


----------



## d1sturb3d

hi guys..anybody here that has a iCAN paired with a HE-560? I checked the power out and its 400mw only..I am not sure if that is sufficient for the HE-560..but would love to know the impressions who owns this setup or have heard it.

The iFi micro iDSD has lots of power but I do not need a dac/amp..I just need a porta amp that I can use at the office..desktop amps are a no go..since they are buly unless it has a very small footprint.

so far Fiio E12, Cayin C5 and the iCAN are the current options I have researched


----------



## Vartan

d1sturb3d said:


> hi guys..anybody here that has a iCAN paired with a HE-560? I checked the power out and its 400mw only..I am not sure if that is sufficient for the HE-560..but would love to know the impressions who owns this setup or have heard it.
> 
> The iFi micro iDSD has lots of power but I do not need a dac/amp..I just need a porta amp that I can use at the office..desktop amps are a no go..since they are buly unless it has a very small footprint.
> 
> so far Fiio E12, Cayin C5 and the iCAN are the current options I have researched


 
  

(iUSB/iDAC/iTUBE/iCAN)
  
  
*Read this: * http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=129460.0
  
 iFi has always had some of the best sounding setups at the show. Made my list several times, but this year was something special. The iFi stack combined with a server and Hifiman HF-560s are, far and away, the best headphone rig I have ever heard. I spent the better part of 2 hours throughout the show coming back and listening to just this setup. I walked around can jam and listened to a lot (not everything) and nothing was even close to the beauty and finesse of this system. I think the whole setup cost less than $2000. Best bass I have ever heard from headphones, really comfortable to wear and incredible smoothness. This is the first time I have ever thought 'ok, I NEED to buy these.' when it comes to headphones. Someday..... Someday.

*final thoughts*
 Anyhoo as I said before, the show was without a doubt much smaller in both enthusiasts attendance and vendor attendance. RMAF peaked 2 years ago I believe and will continue to decline due to numerous other shows around the country becoming more and more popular as well as the average age of us two channel guys going up. CanJam on the other hand has literally exploded out of the Marriott convention hall and spilled into the Atrium. It will not only continue to grow in 2 years time I promise you it will surpass the rest of the show. When you see the vendors at can jam selling shoebox sized boxes hand over fist to guys 35 and younger and compare that to the same retired old two channel shlubs with out turned pockets going to the same rooms they were in last year and still not buying anything you start to understand why. Hifi is dead... Long live Hifi!!!!


 Hope you enjoyed reading and for the love of Gawd if you think I'm biased, deaf, or on the take please remember 3 things. 
 1. You're an ******* 
 2. I am biased
 3. Go to any show yourself and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## d1sturb3d

haha..thanks for the help..I have read that after I posted my inquiry..so it seems iCAN is good too..hope someone in our country carry this..


----------



## d1sturb3d

ok..I just bought these lol..will wait for an opportunity to compare with the Cayin C5


----------



## epkrnftblluva

bumping an old thread, but I have several questions.
  
 This or the ZO FS? I'm not a huge audiophile, but is wondering what is the better value for the money. Is the bass booster better than the ZO FS? And is the soundstage effect natural enough to add value?
  
 And why does only one seller have this on amazon for $250, but the rest are above $500?!


----------



## technobear

epkrnftblluva said:


> And why does only one seller have this on amazon for $250, but the rest are above $500?!




Perhaps because you are confusing the micro iCAN ($250) with the micro iDSD ($500)?

I haven't heard the ZO so can't comment on it but the iCAN is stupendous value for money and will give long term satisfaction. It will always step up as you upgrade your 'phones. It's beyond amazing with T1's.


----------



## technobear

For all you French speakers out there:

*Micro iCAN: A Great surprise! *

http://www.elitediffusion.com/media/mconnect_uploadfiles/o/n/onmag_ifi-ican.pdf

from this magazine:

http://issuu.com/pierre-stemmelin/docs/guide-casques-2014

No surprise to those of us who already own one of course


----------



## Vartan

epkrnftblluva said:


> bumping an old thread, but I have several questions.
> 
> This or the ZO FS? I'm not a huge audiophile, but is wondering what is the better value for the money. Is the bass booster better than the ZO FS? And is the soundstage effect natural enough to add value?
> 
> And why does only one seller have this on amazon for $250, but the rest are above $500?!


 
 Trust me bro iCan micro is the best sounding amp.


----------



## hennezzy

i'm about to buy the ican micro for my t1, according to technobear its amazing, just want to confirm if it tames down the treble a bit, as my amp now makes the t1 too bright for my ears! Its either spending a lot more on a tube amp or buy the ican


----------



## elvergun

hennezzy said:


> i'm about to buy the ican micro for my t1, according to technobear its amazing, just want to confirm if it tames down the treble a bit, as my amp now makes the t1 too bright for my ears! Its either spending a lot more on a tube amp or buy the ican


 
  
  
 I don't know if the iCan will tame the treble...but it is a not bright amp.  It will certainly not accentuate the treble of the T1.


----------



## Vartan

@Nirmalanow
  
 1. How many hours are you getting from a single charge from BixPower bat0bx948?
 2. When the battery gets low charge (20%), is there a loss in sound quality?
  
  
 P.S. It will be nice, if iFi release battery for iCan micro.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Hi Vartan,
  
 I actually sold most of my headfi equipment several months ago, but my recollection is that I got 6-8 hours out of the battery I was using. And it did not seem to lose SQ as it dropped to a low charge state, but I rarely went all the way to 0% charge.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Vartan

Thanks


----------



## Vartan

Guys one more question 
  
 Is this right calculation?
  
 V=3.57771
 mA=111.8
*R=32*
 W=0.4

 V=5
 mA=8.33
*R=600*
 W=0.04167
  
 Or if iCan is class A, so on higher impedance load will it produce more power?


----------



## technobear

vartan said:


> Guys one more question
> 
> Is this right calculation?
> 
> ...




The iCAN is able to output a maximum 5V. However, there is also a maximum current which is apparently about 111.8mA (approx.)

So with a 600ohm can, there is no current limiting.

However with a 32ohm can, current limiting sets in when the voltage reaches 3.57771V (approx.)

Remember that the loudness of a headphone depends not just on the amount of power but on it's sensitivity.

The iCAN doesn't appear to put out a lot of power into a 600ohm beyerdynamic T1 but the T1 produces 102db/mW so the available 41mW can drive the T1 very loud.

Maximum power from the iCAN is available into a 45ohm load as this is the impedance at which 5V produces 111mA of current.


----------



## iFi audio

vartan said:


> Guys one more question
> 
> Is this right calculation?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Calculations are right.
  
 But the iCan micro ouput 5.5V into 600 Ohm, so that is 50mW.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Vartan

Quote:


ifi audio said:


> vartan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys one more question
> ...


 
  


technobear said:


> vartan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys one more question
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Vartan

technobear said:


> vartan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys one more question
> ...


----------



## quodjo105

This little amp drives my HD650 like magic. The bass boost just adds body and life to my HD650. But I have a question, could someone help me on how to work the gain switches?. The sound is fine without it, but I just wanted to try it out to see what it'll add to the HD650. Can anyone help.. ?


----------



## d1sturb3d

The switches at the bottom will give you different gain settings, the configurations are illustrated there. I have set my switches to have 0db gain, for better control on the volume.


----------



## dwayniac

Mine was set to the positions,seen in the photo,when I took it out of the box. Suits my HE500 quite well.


----------



## blankdisc

Have been listening to my new iCAN Micro for couple weeks now. Before that I use the headphone output directly out of my iDSD Micro.
  
 First of all i just want to say that iDSD Micro is great. One of the best gears i have ever bought. I buy and sell headphone gears pretty often just to try different things. that's what this hobby is all about, right? iDSD Micro is one thing i think i will never let go. It is just so flexible and good looking. Not to mention that it sounds great. I don't know how iFi guys were able to pack so many great features in such a small and beautiful package and sell it for a very reasonable price. Btw, they weren't joking about using iDSD Micro to drive the mighty HE-6. I tried and it sounds pretty good for such a small device.
  
 Going back to the iCAN Micro. A lot of people will ask why one would even need the iCAN if you have already got iDSD Micro which has a very capable headphone output. After adding the iCAN Micro after iDSD Micro the sound becomes sweeter and warmer. The only complaint i had with iDSD Micro before is that it could sound a bit dry from time to time, and looks like iCAN is the perfect cure for that. I think it might have something to do with its Class A circuit. I am a Class A guy. My main stereo has a set of Pass Labs XA60.5 Class A mono amps, and i also use First Watt J2 Class A amp for my desktop system. To me a class A amp (well designed of course) just sounds more musical and more effortless. It brings you closer to the music. iCAN did exactly that. I also enjoyed the 3D and Xbass feature. For 90% of the time i listen at Xbass Mid setting and 3D Max setting. I really like iFi's implementations with both as their effects are subtle.
  
 I am currently using this set as my office setup. I am completely satisfied and have no intention to make any change, nor do i think that i can do any better without spending significantly more money. I highly recommend this combo to anyone who is looking for a good and flexible desktop setup as well as with some portability. (i just took this set to London for a business trip and they worked beautifully. They didn't take much space in the bag and you can use iDSD Micro on the plane. )
  
 oh, forgot to mention that i use this set to drive my Yuin OK1 earbuds as well as Hifiman HE-560. Both were driven beautifully by this combo.
  
 Eric


----------



## Vartan

Guys what you think about this?
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/


----------



## JoeyGS

vartan said:


> Guys what you think about this?
> 
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/


 
  
 iFi has indicated that this would be an improvement over the existing 9v wallwart.  This will provide improvement to iUSB, iPhono, iCan, etc.
  
 Also, this can be used with other gadgets also requiring the same voltage and ampere requirement of the gadget should be within the iPower's capacity.


----------



## iFi audio

joeygs said:


> iFi has indicated that this would be an improvement over the existing 9v wallwart.  This will provide improvement to iUSB, iPhono, iCan, etc.
> 
> Also, this can be used with other gadgets also requiring the same voltage and ampere requirement of the gadget should be within the iPower's capacity.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 You are indeed correct.
  
 We will create a separate topic on the all-new iPower next week as it does have some nice things going on.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## JoeyGS

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are indeed correct.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Already excited here.....


----------



## Two Ton Ted

Has anyone tried this amp with a pair of AKG K712's? How effective was the XBass?


----------



## betula

As I listen more and more to my new iCan, I love it more and more.


----------



## betula

Just done my first review (rather impressions) on head-fi, and it happened to be the iCan...
 In case you are interested...
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13114


----------



## dwayniac

One particular thing that I like about the iCan is that it can bring vintage headphones closer to modern headphones with the 3D & XBass switches. I have a Koss HV1 (w/cable mod) and now use it way more often.


----------



## SptTablo

Hey Everyone, 
  
 I have a question about Micro iCAN.
  
 I own Nano iDSD with iPurifier and I am looking for an amp to match with my Nano iDSD. (I do have an amp - Cayin C5 but I don't think it will be able to compete with both Nano iCAN or Micro iCAN)
  
 One of the my biggest question is that is the price difference of about hundred dollar between Nano variation of iCAN and Micro variation of iCAN worth? ( This is based on the pricing of newer batch that ships with iPower adapter. For the older batch that ships with normal ifi's low noise power adapter is only has a 80 dollar difference.)
  
 Their I/Os are identical. 
  
 I understand that you have more option when it comes to x-bass and 3d function with Micro..
  
 Have anyone tried both of them?
  
 If so, does Micro hands down is superior to Nano?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## betula

Just read this comment on the iFi fb site, thought I share: “Going back to the iCAN Micro. A lot of people will ask why one would even need the iCAN if you have already got iDSD Micro which has a very capable headphone output. After adding the iCAN Micro after iDSD Micro the sound becomes sweeter and warmer….I think it might have something to do with its Class A circuit."


----------



## betula

Haha! Just realized it is here as well a few comments above.


----------



## jellofund

Hi all!
  
 I've just taken delivery of an iCAN Micro and trying to get my head round the gain switches (sorry, I'm slow....). 
  
 From what I can gather the iCAN has 3 options (but 4 switches); 0db, 10b, 20b. I've looked at the diagram on the underside but not 100% sure I'm interpreting it correctly and wondered if someone could be kind enough to confirm for me?
  
 Out of the box all 4 switches were set to the off position and I'm assuming this is the position required for 0db, whereas switches 1 & 2 set to on gives 20db (3 & 4 switched off)  and 3 & 4 set to on gives 10db (1 & 2 switched off)?
  
 Seems quite a nicely put together amp but one thing I do notice is that the headphone jack socket feels very slightly 'wobbly' (a little bit of lateral movement). I think I read a similar obersvation in a review of the iDAC a while back so guessing this is normal and nothing to worry about? Certainly doesn't seem to affect things functionally. 
  
 Thanks for any help!


----------



## betula

jellofund said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've just taken delivery of an iCAN Micro and trying to get my head round the gain switches (sorry, I'm slow....).
> 
> ...


 
 Hi,

  You are right with the gain switches. It works as you described.
 The headphone jack is indeed a bit wobbly... I have not noticed this before, but I do not consider it an issue.

 Enjoy your iCan!


----------



## jellofund

betula said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are right with the gain switches. It works as you described.
> The headphone jack is indeed a bit wobbly... I have not noticed this before, but I do not consider it an issue.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks & based on very early impressions I'm sure I'm going to enjoy it!
  
 I thought that was probably the case with the gain switches but worth checking as I've only had to deal with a single switch between low & high before now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Thanks also for putting my mind at ease about the jack wobble. It is very minor and more a finish thing rather than anything that could be considered an issue. Looks like there is a very small difference in size between the jack and the hole in the casing it slots into, so definitely not something that can worsen with time. 
  
 Cheers again!


----------



## dwayniac

Unfortunately my iCan has reached its limit when I recently bought an iFi iDac to pair with it. The 3D effect combined with the iDac made the music sound like it had waaay too much soundstage. With 3D off,the amp sounded lifeless.

The iDac is much more useful to me than the iCan for the time being with my old NAD receiver\iDac combo sounding better than the iCan\iDac combo.


----------



## gab840

How does Ican comapre to Bottelhead Crack???
 Also many have been using HD650 & Beyer T1 with Ican & the same are also well suited with Crack.
  
 So a comparision shall be there


----------



## Music Path

gab840 said:


> How does Ican comapre to Bottelhead Crack???
> Also many have been using HD650 & Beyer T1 with Ican & the same are also well suited with Crack.
> 
> So a comparision shall be there




Bottelhead Crack should be more compared to itube, i dont own any Crack, but i do own an ican and an itube in a chain, and i can say that the HD650 pairs well with both but better with tubes.
It takes the capabilities of it to next 
level.


----------



## gab840

technobear said:


> Perhaps because you are confusing the micro iCAN ($250) with the micro iDSD ($500)?
> 
> I haven't heard the ZO so can't comment on it but the iCAN is stupendous value for money and will give long term satisfaction. It will always step up as you upgrade your 'phones. It's beyond amazing with T1's.


 
 What Gain setting you are using for Ican with the T1's???


----------



## technobear

gab840 said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps because you are confusing the micro iCAN ($250) with the micro iDSD ($500)?
> ...




My original iCAN did not have gain controls. I use it with a pair of Rothwell attenuators. I think they are 10 dB.

My second, later iCAN has gain controls. I set them to 0 dB for the T1.

As I've said often to the power crazy loons on the T1 thread, I find 2 Volts is more than enough to get the T1 playing very loud.


----------



## gab840

jellofund said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've just taken delivery of an iCAN Micro and trying to get my head round the gain switches (sorry, I'm slow....).
> 
> ...


 
 I have also received my Ican 2 days back but my interpretaions for Gain Switches are different . Please correct if am wrong and some queries to :
  
 Acc. to small diagram made at the back of Ican : 
 1) 0 db all four switches are off.
 2)For 10 db - 3 & 4 switches on .
 3)For 20db - all four to be on .
  
 Now also one question comes that what will be with if 1 & 2 are "on" & 3/4 are "off". ???


----------



## jellofund

gab840 said:


> I have also received my Ican 2 days back but my interpretaions for Gain Switches are different . Please correct if am wrong and some queries to :
> 
> Acc. to small diagram made at the back of Ican :
> 1) 0 db all four switches are off.
> ...


 
  
 Your interpretation is correct.
  
 The clear plastic feet had been applied before I'd looked at the gain settings and one was partially obscuring the 1 & 2 symbols under 20db on the diagram. Peering through the plastic I initially thought the symbols that were printed were 'dashes' (off) but after a look at some pics online it was clear they are in fact 'dots' (on). So for 20dB gain all 4 switches need to be set to 'on' as you say.
  
 Haven't tried using the gain switches other than as prescribed so not sure what would happen if you were to set them differently.


----------



## Vartan

Guys has anyone tried iCan with iPower?


----------



## Hikoki

Hi everyone,
 I know this thread might not be alive any more, but I´ll give it a shot.
 I´ve just got  the iCan micro and so far I´ve been pretty happy with it. I´m wondering, though, about what impedance headphones I can use easily, with enough authority, drive with it. Specifically, I´m now debating whether to get a Beyer DT 880 the 250Ohm version, or rather, the 600 Ohm version, which is supposed to be the one that offers the best sound quality overall in the DT 880 line.
 Is anyone using the iCan with 600 ohm phones and, if so,  what are the impressions ?
 Thanks a lot​​​ for a reply
 Ivan
 ´


----------



## technobear

hikoki said:


> Hi everyone,
> I know this thread might not be alive any more, but I´ll give it a shot.
> 
> I´ve just got  the iCan micro and so far I´ve been pretty happy with it. I´m wondering, though, about what impedance headphones I can use easily, with enough authority, drive with it. Specifically, I´m now debating whether to get a Beyer DT 880 the 250Ohm version, or rather, the 600 Ohm version, which is supposed to be the one that offers the best sound quality overall in the DT 880 line.
> ...




The micro iCAN has plenty of drive for the DT880/600.


----------



## Hikoki

Really ??? That´s great info !!!
 Thanks a bunch
 Ivan


----------



## betula

hikoki said:


> Really ??? That´s great info !!!


 
 It drives anything. Don't worry about that.


----------



## Dadracer

Just to say that I got an iCAN micro SE from ifi audio today to have a listen and I will be posting a review once I get time to do so over the next few days. As far as I am able to tell it varies from the previous version by an upgrade to internal components. I don't have an original one to compare it to so will be comparing it to my micro iDSD.


----------



## doughead

dadracer said:


> Just to say that I got an iCAN micro SE from ifi audio today to have a listen and I will be posting a review once I get time to do so over the next few days. As far as I am able to tell it varies from the previous version by an upgrade to internal components. I don't have an original one to compare it to so will be comparing it to my micro iDSD.




Wow how did you manage to get one? My local retailer informed that it'll only be available soonest end Dec/early Jan. Why would any company choose to launch a new product AFTER the festive season is really puzzling.


----------



## Dadracer

I apologise for my poor explanation. It is a beta test unit directly from ifi Audio. I don't know about the launch timings in each market. Maybe they felt there are so many other things being launched right now they didn't want it caught up in all that........would it be a deal breaker for you?


----------



## doughead

dadracer said:


> I apologise for my poor explanation. It is a beta test unit directly from ifi Audio. I don't know about the launch timings in each market. Maybe they felt there are so many other things being launched right now they didn't want it caught up in all that........would it be a deal breaker for you?




Lucky you, would love to hear your impressions. Deal breaker? Nah, the specs and features look promising, looking forward to its release, just disappointed at its launch timing. Will wait for your impressions, enjoy!


----------



## Dadracer

doughead said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > I apologise for my poor explanation. It is a beta test unit directly from ifi Audio. I don't know about the launch timings in each market. Maybe they felt there are so many other things being launched right now they didn't want it caught up in all that........would it be a deal breaker for you?
> ...


 
 Yes indeed, for once I am very fortunate. My first impressions are posted here http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14809  which maybe was not the best place to put it, but anyhow there it is.
  
 If you need a desktop amp it is very good indeed and even better still when you factor in the price. It is better than the micro iDSD amp section (in my humble opinion)  but I am waiting to give it time to burn in and then I will post more feedback.
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## doughead

dadracer said:


> Yes indeed, for once I am very fortunate. My first impressions are posted here http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14809  which maybe was not the best place to put it, but anyhow there it is.
> 
> If you need a desktop amp it is very good indeed and even better still when you factor in the price. It is better than the micro iDSD amp section (in my humble opinion)  but I am waiting to give it time to burn in and then I will post more feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps




It certainly did! Very glad to hear about the Xbass feature, that is very useful for me when I switch from gentle music to something more upbeat (I love audiophile music but I'm also a basshead!). They seemed to have gone for a more energized/fun and highly configurable sound signature from your description which is certainly very welcomed. By the way, they went from 400 mw to 4,000 mw maximum output, is there more headroom to its maximum volume and do you find they drive all your cans to their full potential? I'm also curious if they run hot. Thanks a lot for the very informative first impressions, really appreciate it. Am really looking forward to them!


----------



## Dadracer

Oh that's good then.
  
 Yes you are correct about the upgrade to the output power. I think it is now the same as that for the amp section in the iDSD I have and so I have not noticed a difference in this aspect and perhaps that is why. I have only used Sennheiser HD700 and HD800 (the 800s are normally used with my valves and vinyl system) but the amp is certainly completely capable of driving them. I am sure I have seen other folks using Audeze and other sorts of planar headphones and again there seems to be ample power on tap, so unless you have something very unusual I would expect there to be plenty of power.
  
 I have the iCAN sitting directly on top of my iDSD which itself is on an ifi audio iRACK (with its iUSB below) and it gets very slightly warm to the touch on top. It is not even the heat I get from my other solid state class A headphone amp (Taurus mk2) and nowhere near the entire room heating ability of my NAF KT66 powered valve amp. So I think it will not be an issue for you.


----------



## doughead

dadracer said:


> Oh that's good then.
> 
> Yes you are correct about the upgrade to the output power. I think it is now the same as that for the amp section in the iDSD I have and so I have not noticed a difference in this aspect and perhaps that is why. I have only used Sennheiser HD700 and HD800 (the 800s are normally used with my valves and vinyl system) but the amp is certainly completely capable of driving them. I am sure I have seen other folks using Audeze and other sorts of planar headphones and again there seems to be ample power on tap, so unless you have something very unusual I would expect there to be plenty of power.
> 
> I have the iCAN sitting directly on top of my iDSD which itself is on an ifi audio iRACK (with its iUSB below) and it gets very slightly warm to the touch on top. It is not even the heat I get from my other solid state class A headphone amp (Taurus mk2) and nowhere near the entire room heating ability of my NAF KT66 powered valve amp. So I think it will not be an issue for you.




Cool! I have the LCD-XC which at 20 ohm are relatively easy to drive, but I'm hoping for more headroom as I hear the bass bailing when I pushed the volume for orchestral music on my 800 mw portable amp. I've tried other 4 watt desktop headphone amps but I'm really missing the bass boost (for rock/EDM) which is a common feature on portable amps but not desktop ones. Glad to hear they drive your HD700/800s well. Do update us as they get more run-in time, really appreciate your inputs! It's a real pity they aren't portable like the iDSD Micro but if the sound quality rocks it isn't a big issue. By the way, would you rate them as being neutral, warm or bright overall?


----------



## iFi audio

dadracer said:


> Yes indeed, for once I am very fortunate. My first impressions are posted here http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14809  which maybe was not the best place to put it, but anyhow there it is.
> 
> If you need a desktop amp it is very good indeed and even better still when you factor in the price. It is better than the micro iDSD amp section (in my humble opinion)  but I am waiting to give it time to burn in and then I will post more feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Yes it is and it should be. The micro iDSD is 50% portable: 50% desktop. Hence the USB A male connector for CCK/OTG.
  
 The micro iCAN se is all 100% desktop and is a pure, thoroughbred headphone amp. We are happy for it to be compared with US$1,000 headphone amps. Truth be told, we think the iCAN se is best going up against dedicated headphone amps as that is what it is.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Dadracer

At last the Christmas and New Year festivities are over and the boys are back at school and university!!! I have now had time to fire up the iCAN micro SE (on loan from ifi Audio) and this time in combination with my main system headphones the HD800 (no mods).
  
 I am a little concerned by the outcome as the overall sound quality took a much bigger step up than I was expecting. Bass is better and more extended, mids are more even and natural and even the treble sounds clearer but not in a bad way. Sound staging is off the chart good.
  
 It really makes me wonder how an iCAN Pro is going to sound with its little brother putting up this performance.
  
 Ok got to go and listen to some more music....................


----------



## iFi audio

dadracer said:


> At last the Christmas and New Year festivities are over and the boys are back at school and university!!! I have now had time to fire up the iCAN micro SE (on loan from ifi Audio) and this time in combination with my main system headphones the HD800 (no mods).
> 
> I am a little concerned by the outcome as the overall sound quality took a much bigger step up than I was expecting. Bass is better and more extended, mids are more even and natural and even the treble sounds clearer but not in a bad way. Sound staging is off the chart good.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The iCAN se is the second product to benefit from the Pro series dna. Quite nice how well it stacks up against the big guns. We do our own comprisons but they dont go public. At the moment, we are playing with the red hot Dharma D-1000 and the iCAN se (and the iCAN Pro of course).
  
 The first? The iDAC2.


----------



## domho7

Just got the ican se. Was using the cayin c5. It's not run in but I can hear so much more details at +12db. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boringz

domho7 said:


> Just got the ican se. Was using the cayin c5. It's not run in but I can hear so much more details at +12db.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


 
  
 I recognize this table..... Stereo at Vivocity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Their new headphone store is awesome. Can wait to try the ican se.


----------



## Dadracer

Just to say I finally got time to listen more to the iCAN micro SE I have on loan from ifi Audio (are you sure you want it back????) currently. Now that the holidays are over I had a chance to compare the iCAN to my main system headphone amp the Auralic Taurus mk2 and it was a much closer run thing than I expected!
  
 Anyway first brief details are here if you are interested....http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier/reviews/edit/reviewId/14809


----------



## raybone0566

dadracer said:


> Just to say I finally got time to listen more to the iCAN micro SE I have on loan from ifi Audio (are you sure you want it back????) currently. Now that the holidays are over I had a chance to compare the iCAN to my main system headphone amp the Auralic Taurus mk2 and it was a much closer run thing than I expected!
> 
> Anyway first brief details are here if you are interested....http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier/reviews/edit/reviewId/14809


I found the original Ican to be a little bright at times. Are you getting any of that with the new se version? Thanks


----------



## Dadracer

raybone0566 said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > Just to say I finally got time to listen more to the iCAN micro SE I have on loan from ifi Audio (are you sure you want it back????) currently. Now that the holidays are over I had a chance to compare the iCAN to my main system headphone amp the Auralic Taurus mk2 and it was a much closer run thing than I expected!
> ...


 
 I am not to be honest and if doesn't sound bright with the HD700 then it should be fine. It certainly is nicely extended at the top end and cymbals sound like metal being hit or brushed or whatever but not bright or over etched or even sibilant on voices.
  
 I haven't heard the original to compare but the SE seems really good for the money.


----------



## doughead

Dadracer, would love to read your article but unfortunately am unable to as it says I "do not have sufficient permission to view the article".


----------



## Dadracer

Ok that seems strange so I will try to cut and paste it........


----------



## Dadracer

*Pros:* Improved sound at each end of the spectrum Better separation of images
*Cons:* Need to add another layer to the iRack




 Hi there this is by way of an initial impression only as I'm supposed to be putting up our Christmas tree but instead I am listening to music!!!*UPDATE is down in the last paragraphs below.*
  
 Anyhow I got the chance to borrow a new iCAN micro SE from those kind ifi Audio folks to add into my desk top ifi based computer system and to see how it compares with the amp section of my pre existing micro iDSD.
  
 The system now stands at elderly Toshiba laptop to ifi Mercury to iPurifier2 to iUSB power to Gemini cables to micro iDSD to iCAN micro SE to Sennheiser HD700s.
  
 As I understand it the key differences between the iCAN and iCAN SE are upgraded components and refining of the Xbass and 3D controls. I don't have the full specification sheet for the SE but it is my belief it will be effectively the same as that of the iCAN itself which is on the ifi audio web site here http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-ican/
  
 I have not heard the iCAN so can't comment on any differences but I have compared the iCAN SE and amp section of the iDSD.   
  
 Listened to a range of music as follows
  
Aretha, Chain of fools
James Bay, Chaos & the calm
Dusty, In Memphis
Eagles, Hotel California
Keb Mo', Keb Mo'
Leon Bridges, Coming Home
Lou, Transformer
Rickie Lee Jones, RLJ
  
but most of all Gregory Porters Liquid Spirit which is just delightful.
  
  
Anyhow and most importantly was there a difference? Let me preface this by saying I was a bit biased going into this as I was hoping that the difference would be minimal and I would not need to reach for my credit card (especially at this time of the year when its feeling worn out).
  
Sadly I hear the difference and it is not tiny but neither is it massive. It feels like there is more top and bottom. Even with the Xbass and 3D set to direct I can hear a more extended bass and a clearer treble. The bass adds some foundation and warmth over the iDSD. Adding in one spot of Xbass is more than enough for me. If you really love bass then the full fat three spot Xbass might suit you and it still doesn't sound flabby but just feels too bass centric for me. The choice is yours but my preference was one spot max.
  
 At the other end it feels like cymbals are more realistic sounding. There is no harshness as far as I can tell or sibilance but just a clarity which is quite compelling. There does not appear to be any affect on the mid band from these extensions in bass and treble.....which is not what you might expect.  
  
Now the 3D was a bit surprising in that the sound stage did not seem to be changed but the individual instruments and vocals were better defined.........does that make sense? I am not sure I can explain it better but I will add more thoughts once I spend more time on it. I could not hear a great deal of difference on the various 3D settings so stuck with direct as the HD700s are not short on imaging themselves, so maybe there would be more variation on other headphones. I will take my other headphones from my main vinyl centric system and try them and see if I can hear a difference.
  
 So that's all right now and I remain conflicted. The addition of the iCAN SE is an improvement in the areas I have mentioned above but adds more gear to my stack and I am currently under embargo ahead of the festive period.
  
*UPDATE  NEWS*
  
 Ok now that the festive period is over and everyone has gone back to work and/or home I have had the chance to try 2 new things with the iCAN micro SE which I still have on loan from the lovely ifi Audio folks.
  
 The first was a simple swap of headphones from HD700 to HD800, and not only is the ICAN SE able to drive them but it does so very well indeed and opened up another level in terms of sound quality most apparent at each end of the audio spectrum and also very noticeably in terms of sound stage presentation but more to do with the definition of individual performers or instruments.
  
 So that then led to the final challenge of putting the iCAN micro SE up against my main system headphone amplifier the Auralic Taurus mk2. This is also a class A solid state headphone amp but can also be run in balanced mode. It is however approximately 4 times the price of the iCAN and so I was expecting a significant difference.
  
 Well in fact while there is a difference it took me more time than I expected and several swap overs of amps to confirm what I was hearing. The sound balance it very close and if the Auralic was more extended it was only a fractional thing. The biggest differential was in the sound stage. I tried a small number of recordings which I am familiar with and made the comparison several times and even then it was not a vast gulf in performance. To be as fair as possible I was using the Auralic in SE mode to make it more a like for like so the Auralic in balanced mode yields a better still performance.
  
 On a rough scale of performance versus cost I would have to say that the iCAN gets to 85-90% of the overall sound quality of the Auralic (in SE mode) which is far closer than I had expected and maybe its actually closer still but I don't want to admit it given the four times price difference!!!
  
 In any event if you are thinking that the iCAN micro SE is not a serious headphone amplifier as it is too inexpensive then think again.........no really. If on the other hand you are starting out then this is a scorchingly good amp for the money and will make the best of any headphones you are likely to be starting out with.
  
 More later when I am recovered from this shock..........


----------



## rickyleelee

original ican was bright with hd800. Don't use with hd800. any other headphone is good match i would say


----------



## raybone0566

dadracer said:


> I am not to be honest and if doesn't sound bright with the HD700 then it should be fine. It certainly is nicely extended at the top end and cymbals sound like metal being hit or brushed or whatever but not bright or over etched or even sibilant on voices.
> 
> I haven't heard the original to compare but the SE seems really good for the money.


The original was not bright always. Your impressions are encouraging.thanks


----------



## Music Path

raybone0566 said:


> The original was not bright always. Your impressions are encouraging.thanks


 
 +1 For me the original ican is neutral. I think brightness depends more on the HP.


----------



## raybone0566

music path said:


> +1 For me the original ican is neutral. I think brightness depends more on the HP.


I would have to agree. My hd650's were really nice with the Ican. But I had some issues with the he560 & k712.


----------



## Music Path

raybone0566 said:


> I would have to agree. My hd650's were really nice with the Ican. But I had some issues with the he560 & k712.


 
 I heard that he560 has some treble spikes, can´t say anything about K712.
 I´m using the ican with the itube, and it never sounded harsh or bright, even with less well recorded tracks.
 Though i use preferably darker cans like HD650 and LCD2F. It is my prefered signature.


----------



## Russian1

raybone0566 said:


> I would have to agree. My hd650's were really nice with the Ican. But I had some issues with the he560 & k712.


 
 I bought ican mostly for my HE560. 
 And they didn't disappoint me both.
 For my taste HE-560 (excellent cans) are lacking bass on some tracks and for that purpose X-Bass is handy, two levels of bass:
 for 33% of tracks I don't use any X-Bass
 for 33% of my tracks - first level of bass boost.
 for 34% - the second level of X-Bass  
  
 I'm still not sure about 3D feature, still experimenting, it's good with Classical music it seems, kind of widening sound stage.


----------



## Shetzu

I have just ordered the iFi iCan Micro with gain switch for my desktop. Since it does not have a usb connector which connection method is better with the iMac, using the Toslink cable or using the RCA cable.  Thanks.


----------



## Russian1

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have just ordered the iFi iCan Micro with gain switch for my desktop. Since it does not have a usb connector which connection method is better with the iMac, using the Toslink cable or using the RCA cable.  Thanks.


 
 I am not sure, but guess Toslink cable is optical - in this case you can't use it with iCan Micro. 
 But RCA is OK, or just simple ordinary cable 3,5 mm (the one you use for any headphones).


----------



## Shetzu

russian1 said:


> I am not sure, but guess Toslink cable is optical - in this case you can't use it with iCan Micro.
> But RCA is OK, or just simple ordinary cable 3,5 mm (the one you use for any headphones).


 
 Toshlink cable can be used with 3.5mm adapter on both end I guess.. But In any case RCA sound perfect.


----------



## technobear

shetzu said:


> russian1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure, but guess Toslink cable is optical - in this case you can't use it with iCan Micro.
> ...




The micro iCAN is a headphone amp. It is not a DAC. You cannot use TOSLINK.


----------



## Shetzu

technobear said:


> The micro iCAN is a headphone amp. It is not a DAC. You cannot use TOSLINK.


 
 Thanks  for your information. I shall use the RCA cables only. I am sure this amp is going to perform wonderfully.


----------



## Luckbad

I have both an iCAN Micro and iCAN Micro SE on hand and will do a comparative review when I have the time. The SE arrived last night, and I've had the iCAN Micro for a few months.
  
 The short version is that both are very good for the money.
  
 The iCAN Micro SE is slightly better in virtually every way than the iCAN Micro. Slightly smoother, slightly more detail, slightly better separation. The bass boost is slightly subtler and less intrusive, and the 3D is moderately subtler and more tastefully done.


----------



## Shetzu

georgelai57 said:


> http://www.monoandstereo.com/2013/08/i-fi-itube-preamplifier-test-review.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+monoandstereo%2FHOym+%28MONO+AND+STEREO+Ultra+High-End+Audio+Magazine%29


 
 I just bought the ifi iCan  and am very impressed with the sound quality. I intend to build up my stack around iFi products and my next target is the iTube. After reading the link you posted it has given me more insight to the itube and its buffering function. This is very interesting reading. Thanks.


----------



## Dadracer

After my loan spell with an iCAN SE and subsequent feeling of loss and devastation upon returning it my order is now placed and I await its arrival with excitement........


----------



## technobear

dadracer said:


> After my loan spell with an iCAN SE and subsequent feeling of loss and devastation upon returning it my order is now placed and I await its arrival with excitement........




They do take their sweet time to burn in though don't they?

At least they do when you have a well used micro iCAN on hand to compare to. Even after 200 hours, the SE was not even close to the iCAN. The SE sounded unengaging and uninvolving. My attention was drifting onto other things mid-track while the original iCAN grips me from the first note to the last and conveys the full emotion, texture and tone of the music. Now at 300 hours the SE is starting to catch up but it's not quite there yet. I'll give it a few more days and see where it gets to. I think it will get there.

I'm surprised to find it taking this long. I've always thought that 200 hours is enough. Maybe it's because neither of my 'phones (T1 and M50) are hard to drive so the SE isn't having to work hard enough. Those with less efficient 'phones may find it takes less time.

With regards to the 3D and XBASS settings, so far I can hear no differences. It's tricky though when one is volume matching by ear.


----------



## Dadracer

I never heard the original iCAN so I can't really comment. With Class A you'd expect a shorter rather than longer burn in. The one I had was a beta test sample so probably well run in already. I will know more next week when my own order arrives. I am also going to get some decent quality short length RCA/phono cables made up as the ones which come free with the ifi kit don't seem to be at the same level as the build on their devices, which I guess is fair enough or they'd have to charge more.


----------



## Shetzu

technobear said:


> They do take their sweet time to burn in though don't they?
> 
> At least they do when you have a well used micro iCAN on hand to compare to. Even after 200 hours, the SE was not even close to the iCAN. The SE sounded unengaging and uninvolving. My attention was drifting onto other things mid-track while the original iCAN grips me from the first note to the last and conveys the full emotion, texture and tone of the music. Now at 300 hours the SE is starting to catch up but it's not quite there yet. I'll give it a few more days and see where it gets to. I think it will get there.
> 
> ...


 
 So I need to burn them too for 200+ hours. Wow. I was also  planning on the Hd-800. I wonder how the equation with the iCan would be like. When people talk about SE version is the iCan with gain switches below. So I guess I have the new SE version.


----------



## technobear

shetzu said:


> When people talk about SE version is the iCan with gain switches below. So I guess I have the new SE version.




No, it isn't.

The original iCAN was updated with the addition of the gain switches.

The iCAN SE has a "Special Edition" icon on the front panel. I just noticed the switch labelling is the other way up too.


----------



## Russian1

technobear said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> The original iCAN was updated with the addition of the gain switches.
> 
> The iCAN SE has a "Special Edition" icon on the front panel. I just noticed the switch labelling is the other way up too.


 
 .
 .
 Sorry, but why do you have two icans connected?


----------



## technobear

russian1 said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > No, it isn't.
> ...




Click the top picture to open it full size and take a closer look


----------



## Russian1

technobear said:


> Click the top picture to open it full size and take a closer look


 
 I mean two amps connected is an overkill, no?


----------



## quodjo105

russian1 said:


> I mean two amps connected is an overkill, no?


 
 look closely , one on the right is the micro idsd.. i have the same set up


----------



## Shetzu

Guess I have the upgraded version iCan  with Gain switches then. How is it different from the SE version. Also want to know does the itube if added make a difference to the sound signature.
 Is iDSD better than iDac 2.
 What is the best settings that normally users use for the iCan Micro.


----------



## technobear

russian1 said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > Click the top picture to open it full size and take a closer look
> ...




The top amp is my micro iCAN.

The bottom amp is the all new micro iCAN SE which I have on trial.

Both amps are connected so that I can flip between them to compare them.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Small question to iFi Audio.

 I'm using the micro iCAN v2 feed by a fixed 2 Vrms DAC input and I have the gain jumper at 0 dB, but still it's too powerful and loud with my Sennheiser HD 800 paired. My volume setting on the micro iCAN is at 10 o'clock, the lowest I can use, because with 9 o'clock or less I have the known channel imbalance. Is there any way to set the micro iCAN like to minus 5 dB gain or something?

 I have also the micro iDSD for portable usage and "normal mode" with the HD 800 together it's no problem and not too loud at 10 o'clock volume setting.


----------



## Dadracer

technobear said:


> russian1 said:
> 
> 
> > technobear said:
> ...


 
 Are you using any kind of iUSB power in your system? I just bought my iCAN SE today from my dealer after having one on loan from ifi and being surprised at the extra quality it brought to my iDSD. So now I have a triple layer ifi system........it's like a silver club sandwich of audio goodness.........mmmmm


----------



## technobear

dadracer said:


> Are you using any kind of iUSB power in your system? I just bought my iCAN SE today from my dealer after having one on loan from ifi and being surprised at the extra quality it brought to my iDSD. So now I have a triple layer ifi system........it's like a silver club sandwich of audio goodness.........mmmmm




No.

I used to own an iUSB Power but I couldn't hear it doing anything positive so I sold it. My music laptop is an Acer Aspire V11 fanless jobbie. I guess it is quite quiet already.

The iPurifier 2 made a difference I could hear so that has stayed but I didn't feel the iUSB3.0 did any more in the short time I had it. There again the iUSB3.0 required considerable burn in before it started doing anything of note so it may have had more to give.

The iCAN SE is still playing away in the background here. I hope to have another listen tomorrow to see if it is fully cooked yet.


----------



## Shetzu

I am glad I choose iFi iCan Micro as amp over other amps. I like its sound and have been using it as desktop amp with my iMac and really liked its sound. I hope to buy the iTube next and slowly build up my stack followed by iDac 2


----------



## Dadracer

technobear said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using any kind of iUSB power in your system? I just bought my iCAN SE today from my dealer after having one on loan from ifi and being surprised at the extra quality it brought to my iDSD. So now I have a triple layer ifi system........it's like a silver club sandwich of audio goodness.........mmmmm
> ...


 
 Maybe it's because of all the ley lines around the Tor????
 Happy listening with the iCAN SE


----------



## quodjo105

So with all the praise the ican SE is getting , will it be worth it selling my Ican v1 and upgrading to the special edition version?. I do enjoy my ican paired with the micro idsd but I just want to know if ican se is superior.


----------



## Dadracer

quodjo105 said:


> So with all the praise the ican SE is getting , will it be worth it selling my Ican v1 and upgrading to the special edition version?. I do enjoy my ican paired with the micro idsd but I just want to know if ican se is superior.


 
 I haven't heard them side by side but I would be surprised if the difference between them is massive. Maybe you could try sending a PM to Technobear as he has both on hand right now as I understand it. If you still have some spare cash that you want to spend I would say go with an iPurifier 2 and that will have your system working at its best from any USB based source......also it's not expensive.


----------



## technobear

So...

After over 400 hours of burn-in, I can now no longer reliably tell the difference between the micro iCAN and the micro iCAN SE in straight through performance.

I also can't spot any reliable difference between the XBASS settings on the two.

However, having played a bit today with the 3D switches, I can say that whilst the crossfeed setting is much the same, the 3D Holographic setting is quite different on the two. The 3D on the micro iCAN SE is more like the 3D on the micro iDSD. It is more subtle than the 3D on the micro iCAN. It also has no treble emphasis that I can hear. Is it better? Hmmm. Depends. I prefer the original for movies. In fact I think I prefer the original all round - but that is just my preference.

I can't say anything about the higher power output of the SE as I don't have anything that could use it.

So far then, the micro iCAN SE is definitely following in the iFi Audio tradition of great sound for a modest price. 

So far though, I won't be upgrading my micro iCAN (because decent headphones don't need all that power ).

iFi Audio aren't asking for the SE back just yet. I wonder if they will let me keep it until the Bristol Show in three weeks time. I shall keep playing and listening and do another comparison in a few days.


----------



## Shetzu

technobear said:


> So...
> 
> After over 400 hours of burn-in, I can now no longer reliably tell the difference between the micro iCAN and the micro iCAN SE in straight through performance.
> 
> ...


 
 Any other difference between original iCan and iCan SE besides the 3D difference that you have experienced. You mean to say the original 3d is better than the new iCan SE 3d !. I am still burning in my new iFi iCan purchased a week back. IN fact I was arguing with my dealer as he hid from me the launch of new SE which is just a month away. I told him I could have waited but now I have bought the iCan there is no going back.


----------



## Luckbad

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any other difference between original iCan and iCan SE besides the 3D difference that you have experienced. You mean to say the original 3d is better than the new iCan SE 3d !. I am still burning in my new iFi iCan purchased a week back. IN fact I was arguing with my dealer as he hid from me the launch of new SE which is just a month away. I told him I could have waited but now I have bought the iCan there is no going back.


 
  
 The 3D is notably subtler on the SE, which I find to be an improvement. There is a slight treble emphasis still, particularly with the max setting.
  
 The bass is also slightly different. The max setting in particular has been pushed back a bit to encroach less on mids.
  
 In both cases, they are more generally usable and versatile (bass and 3d settings).
  
 The power is also there if you need it, which is nice. On a 300 Ohm headphone, if you have one, you'll be getting better sound out of the SE.


----------



## Shetzu

luckbad said:


> The 3D is notably subtler on the SE, which I find to be an improvement. There is a slight treble emphasis still, particularly with the max setting.
> 
> The bass is also slightly different. The max setting in particular has been pushed back a bit to encroach less on mids.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your inputs appreciate all. But now I am in doldrums. If the seller had provided me the correct details in time I would have waited and bought the SE model in March. But he preferred to sell the 1st gen iCan and now there is no returning. Nevertheless unless unless one  is looking for perfection then the difference matter but for me iCan  1st Gen sounds equally good. The only issue is i got mislead by the seller for the SE.


----------



## Luckbad

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for your inputs appreciate all. But now I am in doldrums. If the seller had provided me the correct details in time I would have waited and bought the SE model in March. But he preferred to sell the 1st gen iCan and now there is no returning. Nevertheless unless unless one  is looking for perfection then the difference matter but for me iCan  1st Gen sounds equally good. The only issue is i got mislead by the seller for the SE.


 
  
 How'd you get misled? If you bought a normal iCAN in March, it was 9 months before the SE came out.
  
 Truthfully, the differences between the amp section's sound are extremely subtle on all but the most demanding headphones.
  
 I couldn't blind test the two on my normal headphones unless you turned on 3D.


----------



## Shetzu

luckbad said:


> How'd you get misled? If you bought a normal iCAN in March, it was 9 months before the SE came out.
> 
> Truthfully, the differences between the amp section's sound are extremely subtle on all but the most demanding headphones.
> 
> I couldn't blind test the two on my normal headphones unless you turned on 3D.


 
 I meant it will be launched by my distributor coming March. (sorry I should have specified that.) I bought the iCan a week back This is the upgraded version with gain switches but not the SE model.
 If the seller would have told me to wait for a month I could have got the newer SE model.
  
 Also do you have the exact specs comparison. Is the difference too large or  just small tweaks here and there.


----------



## technobear

shetzu said:


> Any other difference between original iCan and iCan SE besides the 3D difference that you have experienced.




Nothing I can hear yet but remember it has taken 400 hours to get to this point. Another 100 hours may see the SE pulling ahead. We will see.



shetzu said:


> You mean to say the original 3d is better than the new iCan SE 3d !.




No, I don't mean it's better and I didn't say it's better. I simply said I prefer it. 



shetzu said:


> I am still burning in my new iFi iCan purchased a week back.




Then you have yet to hear what this little amp is capable of.

That said you will need a better DAC first.


----------



## technobear

luckbad said:


> The bass is also slightly different. The max setting in particular has been pushed back a bit to encroach less on mids.




I haven't used the max setting much yet. I've been concentrating on the better quality tracks in my collection and these don't need full-on XBASS.

Next time, I will listen to some of the older stuff that needs it and see if I can hear a difference.


----------



## Shetzu

technobear said:


> Nothing I can hear yet but remember it has taken 400 hours to get to this point. Another 100 hours may see the SE pulling ahead. We will see.
> No, I don't mean it's better and I didn't say it's better. I simply said I prefer it.
> Then you have yet to hear what this little amp is capable of.
> 
> That said you will need a better DAC first.


 
 I really appreciate all the feedback you have given and answered my queries. Indeed I am glad I purchased the iCan. Do you have any suggestions for a dac to go along. I was thinking build my stack on iFi products like iTube  & iDac 2. Your thoughts?
 Also I see that you have the micro idsd. How is it in combo with iCan. Do you find sweetness in sound. Is idsd better or the idac2 and what is the difference before I make my investment. In a year's time I plan to buy the HD 800. Will it drive them comfortably or do I have to make another amp/dac investment.
 I see that you are using T1 which is almost in par with HD800 so I have asked you this question.


----------



## technobear

shetzu said:


> I really appreciate all the feedback you have given and answered my queries. Indeed I am glad I purchased the iCan. Do you have any suggestions for a dac to go along. I was thinking build my stack on iFi products like iTube & iDac 2. Your thoughts?




The iDAC2 would be an excellent choice.

I would advise you to get the iPurifier2 before you consider the iTUBE. The headphones you have listed in your sig will struggle to reveal all that these devices can do.



shetzu said:


> Also I see that you have the micro idsd. How is it in combo with iCan.




Outstanding (with the right headphones).



shetzu said:


> Do you find sweetness in sound?




It isn't harsh but it won't sugar-coat bad recordings.



shetzu said:


> Is idsd better or the idac2 and what is the difference before I make my investment.




iDSD contains a battery and can be used in a portable environment.
iDAC2 has no battery and is intended for desktop use.

iDSD has two DAC chips, the iDAC2 has one.

iDSD has iPurifier Lite technology. iDAC2 has Active Noise Cancellation.

Which is best? I have no idea. I suspect they will sound very similar.



shetzu said:


> In a year's time I plan to buy the HD 800.




Why? Have you heard a pair?



shetzu said:


> I see that you are using T1 which is almost in par with HD800 so I have asked you this question.




This is a matter of opinion. I do not like the HD800. I think it sounds weird (and I have heard it many times).

I think the T1 is the superior headphone.

I have heard many others from HifiMAN, Audeze, Oppo, Fostex, Sony, etc. Nothing I've heard so far has me wanting to change from T1.


----------



## Shetzu

technobear said:


> The iDAC2 would be an excellent choice.
> 
> I would advise you to get the iPurifier2 before you consider the iTUBE. The headphones you have listed in your sig will struggle to reveal all that these devices can do.
> Outstanding (with the right headphones).
> ...


 
 Wow. I am really thankful for guiding me to the right path. Actually I have not heard the HD800 but I intend to have a demo. I dont have a clue of its sound signature but my friends have the Hd700 and asked me to get a demo. Another friend of mine has the T1 and I really liked it .Its awesome. When you say weird about HD800 could you share your thoughts.
 T1 is a bit sharp on treble. Thats what I felt. But it was a short demo and I will try all names you listed  gradually and then make my conclusion.
 I heard the Hifiman 400i lately which too sounded great for a 500$ headphone. If I go for a higher range HP that it has to be the open back for sure or a planar. For being the best in dynamic drivers I thought of the Hd800. Fostex TH900 is again closed back.
  
 What does ipurifer do basically and why is it necessary?
 Have you tried your T1 with the flagship dacs/amps and what are your thoughts there.


----------



## technobear

Right, after some 550 hours of burn-in now, I have had another comparative listen to the micro iCAN and the micro iCAN SE.

As a previous poster wrote that he heard some difference in the XBASS, I decided to take a walk through the older section of my collection - stuff from the 70's and 80's - which generally benefits from XBASS and in many cases needs full-on level 3 XBASS in order to sound any good.

The result, after some careful level matching, is that I can't hear any difference in the XBASS between the two devices. I also can't hear the 'bleed into the midrange' or lack thereof that was reported earlier by another poster.

In fact, I can't tell the micro iCAN and the micro iCAN SE apart. They sound just the same to my ears.

I would repeat my earlier finding that the SE took a long time to burn in and did not sound at all amazing until around 400 hours so if you buy one don't make the mistake of judging it too soon (as so many do). It will reward your patience in the end (and save you a packet into the bargain).


----------



## Shetzu

technobear said:


> Right, after some 550 hours of burn-in now, I have had another comparative listen to the micro iCAN and the micro iCAN SE.
> 
> As a previous poster wrote that he heard some difference in the XBASS, I decided to take a walk through the older section of my collection - stuff from the 70's and 80's - which generally benefits from XBASS and in many cases needs full-on level 3 XBASS in order to sound any good.
> 
> ...


 
 I already bought the iCan Micro so I donot think I will go for the SE model just because it has more volume boost of 6000mw. Also I intend to concentrate on what you said like adding itube and idsd on the long run. Could you tell me the function of ipurifier and what difference it makes. I am really interested to know.
 Also many say that the Burson amp is the best combo with HD 800


----------



## technobear

shetzu said:


> Could you tell me the function of ipurifier and what difference it makes. I am really interested to know.




The iPurifier 2 is for after you get a DAC.

Lots of info here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784983/ifi-ipurifier-2-reviews-impressions-and-discussion-thread

The first three posts there tell you most of what there is to know.

Also: http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipurifier2/


----------



## Shetzu

technobear said:


> The iPurifier 2 is for after you get a DAC.
> 
> Lots of info here:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks and really appreciate all your inputs.


----------



## Shetzu

Has any one tried the ican Micro with the HD 800. Just want to know how is it compatible.


----------



## Dadracer

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has any one tried the ican Micro with the HD 800. Just want to know how is it compatible.


 
 Yes it does, and am doing it now with Fleetwood Mac's Rumours..................most excellent.


----------



## Shetzu

dadracer said:


> Yes it does, and am doing it now with Fleetwood Mac's Rumours..................most excellent.


 

 Can you give me more inputs on sound , clarity, what settings on I can you prefer etc. I intend to buy the HD 800 soon and already have the iCan for the time being which I shall upgraded to Burson at a later stage. So your thoughts impression any info on HD9800 with iCan will be most appreciable . Thanks


----------



## Dadracer

Actually I have the iCAN SE so maybe its a little bit different if you have the previous iCAN? I use it with one notch of Xbass and flat on 3D. I run it from an iDSD/iUSB/laptop system. I have written an outline of it all here which may be of help?
  
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14809


----------



## Shetzu

dadracer said:


> Actually I have the iCAN SE so maybe its a little bit different if you have the previous iCAN? I use it with one notch of Xbass and flat on 3D. I run it from an iDSD/iUSB/laptop system. I have written an outline of it all here which may be of help?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14809


 
 Thanks that was a very frank review you posted which is going to help me decide. Is there a huge price difference between iCan micro & the iCan Micro SE.


----------



## d1sturb3d

Wow glad to see this thread come back to life.  I have been using my iCAN to power my HE-560 at the office (acquired an iTUBE just lately).  However I was transferred to another project and can't use my HE-560.  Even if I am just using my A83, I still use the iCAN, however I can only go up to 9 oclock..looking for Closed back HPs now, my HE-560 will go back to our house and probably use them in the office if I am on night shift hehe.
  

  

  
 I have an iPURIFIER 2 too (excellent piece of kit if you have a PC as source), but rarely used it since my source is always the X5


----------



## Shetzu

d1sturb3d said:


> Wow glad to see this thread come back to life.  I have been using my iCAN to power my HE-560 at the office (acquired an iTUBE just lately).  However I was transferred to another project and can't use my HE-560.  Even if I am just using my A83, I still use the iCAN, however I can only go up to 9 oclock..looking for Closed back HPs now, my HE-560 will go back to our house and probably use them in the office if I am on night shift hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well I am planning to buy the Hd-800 and want to use it with the iCan so far. On the long run I intend to purchase the Burson amp for the same. So you do not use your ipurifier 2  mostly.


----------



## d1sturb3d

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well I am planning to buy the Hd-800 and want to use it with the iCan so far. On the long run I intend to purchase the Burson amp for the same. So you do not use your ipurifier 2  mostly.


 
  
 I tried the HD-800 on the iCAN, my previous office mate used his HD-800 on the office.  It's a great hp for sure, but it was not my cup of tea.  I am contemplating now on what is the sound if I had the iTUBE that time


----------



## Dadracer

I don't think it is more than £40 GBP between the 2 amps here in the UK anyway.


----------



## Dadracer

dadracer said:


> I don't think it is more than £40 GBP between the 2 amps here in the UK anyway.



My mistake it's only a £20 difference so an even bigger bargain!!!!!


----------



## Shetzu

dadracer said:


> My mistake it's only a £20 difference so an even bigger bargain!!!!!


 
 Thanks. Now I can try to discuss with the  retailer.


----------



## rickyleelee

dadracer said:


> Yes it does, and am doing it now with Fleetwood Mac's Rumours..................most excellent.




i reckon if modded the hHd800 is a lot lot better. this is one good link: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/diy-modification-sennheiser-hd-800-anaxilus-mod#pSlMAo48CBmWHVZ2.97


----------



## rickyleelee

> Originally Posted by ****zu /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you give me more inputs on sound , clarity, what settings on I can you prefer etc. I intend to buy the HD 800 soon and already have the iCan for the time being which I shall upgraded to Burson at a later stage. So your thoughts impression any info on HD9800 with iCan will be most appreciable . Thanks


 
  
Bursin and hd800 is a really very clinical solid-state sound. i think you should try first. the treble can take your head off.


----------



## Shetzu

rickyleelee said:


> Bursin and hd800 is a really very clinical solid-state sound. i think you should try first. the treble can take your head off.


 
 Do you have another amp in mind  which will suite the Hd 800- well.  How is the ifi itube, in combo with the idsd and the ican stack. Many say tube amps will suit the hd 800.
 Of course currently I intend to buy the itube for my existing iCan. I have made up my mind to buy the Hd 800 butb  a good amp for it will be my next target of approach


----------



## Dadracer

The other amp I use with my HD800 is the Auralic Taurus mk2 which works well. Bear in mind that ifi Audio launch their iCAN Pro in the next week or so which will offer a choice of valve or transistor amplification and could be very special. I haven't heard it yet but if the iCAN SE has some of its DNA then it could be very special...


----------



## h1f1add1cted

I can only recommend the micro iCAN v2 for the Sennheiser HD 800 with enabled crossfeed (highest level 3) pure classical music love <3
  

  
 I'm using the micro iDSD (crossfeed level 2) as portable setup for the HD 800 it's the almost the same SQ as my local setup.
  

  
 You can't do anything wrong with the iFi gear for the HD 800 no harsh treble at all.


----------



## Shetzu

dadracer said:


> The other amp I use with my HD800 is the Auralic Taurus mk2 which works well. Bear in mind that ifi Audio launch their iCAN Pro in the next week or so which will offer a choice of valve or transistor amplification and could be very special. I haven't heard it yet but if the iCAN SE has some of its DNA then it could be very special...


 
 Thanks. I will check on the iCan Pro too. One of my friends has the amp you mentioned Auralic Taurus mk2. I shall meet him and check it out.


----------



## Shetzu

h1f1add1cted said:


> I can only recommend the micro iCAN v2 for the Sennheiser HD 800 with enabled crossfeed (highest level 3) pure classical music love <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your setup looks very impressive.


----------



## rickyleelee

would say tube amp needed to tame the high treble of the hd800. some try cables, some try a tube amp. you need to try youeself. dont follow blind.


----------



## Dadracer

rickyleelee said:


> would say tube amp needed to tame the high treble of the hd800. some try cables, some try a tube amp. you need to try youeself. dont follow blind.




I don't think a valve amp is mandatory at all but I do believe a class A amp provides an optimum balance with either valve or transistor


----------



## Shetzu

dadracer said:


> The other amp I use with my HD800 is the Auralic Taurus mk2 which works well. Bear in mind that ifi Audio launch their iCAN Pro in the next week or so which will offer a choice of valve or transistor amplification and could be very special. I haven't heard it yet but if the iCAN SE has some of its DNA then it could be very special...


 
 Ifi intends to launch the PRO which is around $1500 and can drive any Headphones out there. IT is a hybrid with balance ports and various other connections.
  

  
*Dadracer* if you get to audit it let me know how it goes. Many people use Auralic Tauraus Mk2 with the HD800. It is quite popular too.


----------



## Shetzu

rickyleelee said:


> would say tube amp needed to tame the high treble of the hd800. some try cables, some try a tube amp. you need to try youeself. dont follow blind.


 
 I get your point. I shall surely do my investigation before throwing in huge money.


----------



## Dadracer

> > *Dadracer* if you get to audit it let me know how it goes. Many people use Auralic Tauraus Mk2 with the HD800. It is quite popular too.


 
 I am hoping to get a loan of an iCAN Pro for a listen following on from the launch at the Bristol Hi Fi show this weekend coming. I can't make it as I haven't got an up to date visa for England.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I will keep you posted if it happens of course...........


----------



## Shetzu

dadracer said:


> I am hoping to get a loan of an iCAN Pro for a listen following on from the launch at the Bristol Hi Fi show this weekend coming. I can't make it as I haven't got an up to date visa for England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That looks good. let me know how goes and best of luck from me .Cheers


----------



## technobear

shetzu said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping to get a loan of an iCAN Pro for a listen following on from the launch at the Bristol Hi Fi show this weekend coming. I can't make it as I haven't got an up to date visa for England.
> ...




Strangely enough, the Pro series has its own thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/702376/ifi-audio-pro-desktop-line-discussion-thread

As far as we know, it will still be at Bristol.


----------



## Shetzu

technobear said:


> Strangely enough, the Pro series has its own thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/702376/ifi-audio-pro-desktop-line-discussion-thread
> 
> As far as we know, it will still be at Bristol.


 

 Hey  man. Thanks. So you can too try it. Bloody expensive right now for me to even think of it haha


----------



## Butosai

How do you all feel this stacks up to the magni 2 Uber? Thanks


----------



## Shetzu

I am please to announce that I have ordered the Hd-800. I will try it out time being with my iCan Micro. Perhaps later on I shall upgrade it because of budget constraints as of now.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

I know this has been covered..but I cant sem to find the posts. 

Stacking the ican to the idsd...should I go rca or I 3.5.mm just as good for such a short distance? 

In my town there is nothing good for cables. And I cant find those little short 3" cables i've seen in some pictures here. Right now im using the purple rca cables that came with the ids...kind of looped up and awkward

Can anyone send me a link to where I can get a quality little cable so my stack looks sweet and practical?

Thanks in advance for anyone responses


----------



## Shetzu

dynaudio lvr said:


> I know this has been covered..but I cant sem to find the posts.
> 
> Stacking the ican to the idsd...should I go rca or I 3.5.mm just as good for such a short distance?
> 
> ...


 
 The Schiit Pyst cable is very good. you can get it here..  Its for 20$
  
 http://schiit.com/products/pyst-cables


----------



## Turrican2

dynaudio lvr said:


> I know this has been covered..but I cant sem to find the posts.
> 
> Stacking the ican to the idsd...should I go rca or I 3.5.mm just as good for such a short distance?
> 
> ...




I use these from guent audio


----------



## yellowblue

I have had  the iCan SE for 4 weeks now and wondered why I just didn´t like the sound. Today the iPower stopped working - completely dead. To see what happened I connected a 9V LPS to the iCan and voila it sounds like a dream. The iPower must have been defective from the beginning in some way - even if it could power up the iCan.
 Are there people out there who have the same problem? It has been so quiet in this thread.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Nope, can't tell about micro iCAN SE, but I own the micro iCAN v2 with the old ultra low noise AC/DC adapter from iFi which works since 2 years without any issue. A unit can always become defect, contact iFi or your reseller, that can use the warranty and all will be good with replacement / repaired unit.


----------



## kaushama

My SE power adapter died within three days! Got a replacement. It works well so far. 
SE is slightly bright sounding in upper middle registers to me.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

@kaushama
  
 Could you please run a RMAA test to verify? I never seen any iFi device which not has a ruler flat output (I RMAA'd all my iFi gear incl. nano iCAN, nano iDSD, micro iDSD @ set at Standard digital filter and micro iCAN v2 all flat linear output, would be interessting to see what happen with your unit.


----------



## Topspin70

kaushama said:


> My SE power adapter died within three days! Got a replacement. It works well so far.
> SE is slightly bright sounding in upper middle registers to me.




Besides the last suggestion, it might also be due to what u were used to. Coming from a Taurus MK2 I find the SE smoother and sweeter. So depends on your reference point. Plus if it's new it needs time to tame down.


----------



## kaushama

There is a slight brightness in comparison to iCAN V2 I have. V2 is well burnt. I think it will settle down with burning.


----------



## Topspin70

kaushama said:


> There is a slight brightness in comparison to iCAN V2 I have. V2 is well burnt. I think it will settle down with burning.


 

 Mine improved quite a bit after 3 weeks of use. And sounded much meatier after I paired it with the iTube which I see you also have. Give that a try. I personally found it quite a rich sounding combo.


----------



## technobear

kaushama said:


> There is a slight brightness in comparison to iCAN V2 I have. V2 is well burnt. I think it will settle down with burning.




See here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/654405/ican-amp-review-a-new-amp-that-gives-you-more-more-bass-more-soundstage-and-more-detail/480#post_12317897

Yes it was 400 hours before a brand new micro iCAN SE caught up with a well used micro iCAN.


----------



## dannybgoode

What is the iCan v2 I keep reading about? I though there was just the iCan and the iCan SE. Am I missing something, did they do an early revision and if so how can you tell which you have.

For the record I have just upgraded from the iCan to the SE and I think the SE is much better. More open, more detail, better separation etc. Also the 3D effects are more subtle but over prolonged listening I think they are much more natural and benificial to the presentation.

For the few extra dollars it's a no brainer...


----------



## h1f1add1cted

dannybgoode said:


> What is the iCan v2 I keep reading about? I though there was just the iCan and the iCan SE. Am I missing something, did they do an early revision and if so how can you tell which you have.


 
  
 The micro iCAN v2 is a new revision of old original iCAN, with added gain switches. If you don't have gain switches you own iCAN v1.


----------



## dannybgoode

Good stuff. I have the v2 in that case...


----------



## Topspin70

The v2 came out before the SE. The latter has Special Edition printed near the headphone out. So in all there are 3 versions.


----------



## dannybgoode

topspin70 said:


> The v2 came out before the SE. The latter has Special Edition printed near the headphone out. So in all there are 3 versions.




Thank you. I definitely have the SE as I have just bought it. I didn't realise there was a v1 without the gain switches. 

Before my time in the world of head fi


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

loving my Ican SE. it's the 15v power supply I think. I hope it doesnt die like it seems some others have.

I'm wondering if you guys leave the Ican plugged in? I forgot to unplug it and it was left on ( no headphones attached) for a whole day. It was warm to the touch underneath.

Should I never leave it plugged in? Is the warmth causing damage?


----------



## iFi audio

dynaudio lvr said:


> loving my Ican SE. it's the 15v power supply I think. I hope it doesnt die like it seems some others have.
> 
> I'm wondering if you guys leave the Ican plugged in? I forgot to unplug it and it was left on ( no headphones attached) for a whole day. It was warm to the touch underneath.
> 
> Should I never leave it plugged in? Is the warmth causing damage?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Fine to leave plugged in.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## dannybgoode

I leave mine plugged in. The fact that it does not have a on / off switch suggests this is a design choice. 

As to the sound of just seems to have a better grip of the music overall. The standard iCan is very very good but the differences are clear after a back to back comparison.


----------



## BALANCEATOR

I have written a review of Ifi ICan SE Special Edition in Spanish. I hope you like it.
 .
  
http://auricular.org/2016/03/31/review-ifi-micro-ican-se-special-edition/


----------



## dannybgoode

balanceator said:


> I have written a review of Ifi ICan SE Special Edition in Spanish. I hope you like it.
> 
> .
> 
> http://auricular.org/2016/03/31/review-ifi-micro-ican-se-special-edition/




You write an excellent review although I do not agree with your findings. 

I much prefer the SE to the normal ican and in particular I think there is a significant difference in having x bass switched off or in position 1.

I have also wound mine up as loud as I dare and not hit any distortion with my beyerdynamic T90's. 

I think it is worth the upgrade so I wonder if you have a faulty unit or whether it overdrives your AKG's?


----------



## murphythecat

dannybgoode said:


> You write an excellent review although I do not agree with your findings.
> 
> I much prefer the SE to the normal ican and in particular I think there is a significant difference in having x bass switched off or in position 1.
> 
> ...


 
 weird as Technobear also did compare the orig ican and the ican SE and couldnt detect any difference between the units


----------



## dannybgoode

murphythecat said:


> weird as Technobear also did compare the orig ican and the ican SE and couldnt detect any difference between the units




I find it a touch more open with some improvement in soundstage and separation. 

It's also quieter (in terms of noise floor not volume!) IMHO. 

The 3d effects are more subtle but better for that.


----------



## murphythecat

dannybgoode said:


> I find it a touch more open with some improvement in soundstage and separation.
> 
> It's also quieter (in terms of noise floor not volume!) IMHO.
> 
> The 3d effects are more subtle but better for that.


 
 cool, thanks.
 Im still debating whether its worth the upgrade though


----------



## dannybgoode

murphythecat said:


> cool, thanks.
> Im still debating whether its worth the upgrade though




Imo, yes absolutely. I've had good use out of my ican v2 and don't mind taking a bit of a hit on it to go toward the SE. 

I am now finally done I think with my ifi set up and have the iUSB 3 / iDAC 2 combo feeding into the iTube then into the iCan SE. 

All mounted on an iRack and have also forked out for the Gemini USB cable to go between the iUSB and iDAC. 

All sounds beautiful-very happy with the ifi sound and how the various components continue to add to the overall SQ.


----------



## Topspin70

dannybgoode said:


> murphythecat said:
> 
> 
> > cool, thanks.
> ...




Great combo. I only got 2.5 of those items in my set up and I'm already in love with the SQ.


----------



## BALANCEATOR

dannybgoode said:


> You write an excellent review although I do not agree with your findings.
> 
> I much prefer the SE to the normal ican and in particular I think there is a significant difference in having x bass switched off or in position 1.
> 
> ...


 
 In x-bass 1 on the SE is less noticeable in the bass ican usual.
 It is a good amplifier. but so was the old ican.
 As usable power I do not see this much more than the old Ican SE.
 And the unit was not defective.


----------



## dannybgoode

balanceator said:


> In x-bass 1 on the SE is less noticeable in the bass ican usual.
> 
> It is a good amplifier. but so was the old ican.
> 
> ...




Yes I agree the effects are note subtle on the SE but better for it imo. 

I think in efficient headphones line the AKG's you wouldn't notice an increase in power either. 

And yes the original ican is brilliant, I just think the SE it better still. Subtly so but better and worth the upgrade for me.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

So...my 15v power supply on my Ican SE just crapped out. Im RMA ing it so thats ok but I wonder how often this will happen. 

Most people probably have the 9v version. I wonder if any of you have had this problem? 

I didnt leave it plugged in all the time. The ican got warm. 

it was only plugged in for 6 hours..then nothing


----------



## Topspin70

dynaudio lvr said:


> So...my 15v power supply on my Ican SE just crapped out. Im RMA ing it so thats ok but I wonder how often this will happen.
> 
> Most people probably have the 9v version. I wonder if any of you have had this problem?
> 
> ...




I wasn't even aware the iCAN SE Is running on 15V instead of 9V like my iTube until I read your post and looked at the plugs. Otherwise I might have used the power supplies interchangeably and blow one of them up unwittingly.


----------



## yellowblue

My power supply is also defective. My dealer told me that Ifi would send me a new one - but nothing has happened within a month.


----------



## technobear

topspin70 said:


> dynaudio lvr said:
> 
> 
> > So...my 15v power supply on my Ican SE just crapped out. Im RMA ing it so thats ok but I wonder how often this will happen.
> ...




That's why the DC lead of the iPower 15V has little red rubber beads :rolleyes:


----------



## Topspin70

Is that what they're for? And I thought it's some isolation RF EMF removing distance keeping foam gizmo.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

I think we're screwed. The power supplies are faulty and they have no fix for it. Only replacements which do the same thing. 
Ifi responds often here but apparenty not on this issue. 

My dealer practicaly stuttered trying to tell me theyd never seen the problem before. 

I finally found the sound I love..and now it's gone. 

I understand how leaving it plugged in all the time (considering the bottom gets warm) is a bad idea...but 6 hours?


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

yellowblue said:


> My power supply is also defective. My dealer told me that Ifi would send me a new one - but nothing has happened within a month.



Is yours a 15v power supply? If the 9 volts dont crap out I should just ask for one of those. My cans are 250ohms...I dont need 4000mw anyway


----------



## yellowblue

Yes, it is 15V. Using a good chinese 9V LPS with the iCan SE just now which works fine.


----------



## Vanquished

My iPower cause some buzzing noises, when changed the hole of the power strip the noises almost disappear. I've tried the power of my ext. HDD and there is no noises...The iPower is 15v, the power of the HDD is 9v. So, this iPower is claimed to be super quiet, but it is a crap and I see many defective units. But iCan SE is great!


----------



## Topspin70

Anyone set their SE on high for 3D? I tried it for a few nights and now I'm totally enamoured to it. Really fills out the soundstage and envelops me with a full sound. Can't go back to low or zero setting anymore.


----------



## Vanquished

Bass on Low and 3D on High with dt880 is pretty good, sounds very natural, if I forget to switch them off, I didn't realise than I have some sound enhancement.


----------



## Dadracer

topspin70 said:


> Anyone set their SE on high for 3D? I tried it for a few nights and now I'm totally enamoured to it. Really fills out the soundstage and envelops me with a full sound. Can't go back to low or zero setting anymore.


 
 Trying in a few different albums but I'm not sure if I prefer it or not. Which of your many many headphones did you try this with please?
  
 Also I notice you have an Auralic Taurus mk2, Have you compared it to the iCAN SE?


----------



## Topspin70

dadracer said:


> Trying in a few different albums but I'm not sure if I prefer it or not. Which of your many many headphones did you try this with please?
> 
> Also I notice you have an Auralic Taurus mk2, Have you compared it to the iCAN SE?


 

My preference is actually the SE over the Taurus for nearly all the phones I have. The Taurus is unforgivingly transparent to the point of being clinical unless you have a tube stage in your dac or between the chain. Its forte is pinsharp accuracy and soundstage which casts a massive space that's wide and very deep, with instruments etched cleanly within that space. The SE soundstage is nearer to you and less deep (doubt many can be as deep as the Taurus). Width wise it feels wider when 3D is set to high. But the key reason I prefer it is because its very musical and enjoyable to listen to. So I'd say Taurus for critical listening and SE for music listening.
  
Pairing wise, HD800S is heavenly with the SE and dry with the Taurus. Difference is less for the LCD3 which comes with its own sonic fullness. My duoza (IEM) prefers the SE too cuz its more sensitive and dead quiet. The Grado, well, sounds like Grado cuz it's Grado.


----------



## Topspin70

vanquished said:


> Bass on Low and 3D on High with dt880 is pretty good, sounds very natural, if I forget to switch them off, I didn't realise than I have some sound enhancement.


 

 That's nice to hear. Same for me. It's very natural with these features boosted. Like a different amp, rather than certain frequencies being pushed up. I used to be against in-built enhancements but I'm convinced this time at least.


----------



## Dadracer

topspin70 said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > Trying in a few different albums but I'm not sure if I prefer it or not. Which of your many many headphones did you try this with please?
> ...


 
 You make some interesting observations some of which parallel my own. I have a Taurus in my main system which is for CD and Vinyl and also has a big tetrode powered amp and I use the HD800S (balanced) with this and the sound is glorious and imaging outstanding. I tried the iCAN SE in this system and it was much better then I expected and worryingly close in performance (compared in single ended mode) I still preferred the Taurus due to its wider and deeper sound stage, but I could see how you could choose the alternative.
 I have an ifi Audio/PC system with an iDSD and iCAN SE and stuff for streaming and this uses my older HD800 and is great fun and actually gets close enough to my main system that it is now my main source of music on a daily basis although perhaps that's also partly due of the ease of use and the near unlimited catalogue of Tidal HiFi. 
 It does make me wonder how good the new iCAN Pro will be and that's the biggest worry of all..................


----------



## Topspin70

Yes I know that feeling and like you I'm very worried, especially for my wallet.


----------



## Topspin70

My first impression was that ifi was entry level gear and I rather spend more on 'better' gear to reduce my tendency to upgrade. But I changed my mind after using the iCan SE. Their gear holds their ground against big hitters.


----------



## Dadracer

Yes my thoughts entirely. I have now ordered an Auralic Aries Mini to use with the ifi Audio system to give it an even better chance of producing yet higher Fi and so my very old wheezy laptop can go back to family email duties. I haven't seen much talk of this is the forums despite asking so it will be interesting to see if it does add anything or not.


----------



## Topspin70

dadracer said:


> Yes my thoughts entirely. I have now ordered an Auralic Aries Mini to use with the ifi Audio system to give it an even better chance of producing yet higher Fi and so my very old wheezy laptop can go back to family email duties. I haven't seen much talk of this is the forums despite asking so it will be interesting to see if it does add anything or not.




What a coincidence. I'm looking for a source transport too. Isn't there a thread on Aries Mini? Quite a lots of reviews and impressions I think. Or maybe I read it on Computer Audiophile forum...


----------



## Dadracer

Yes but no feedback when I asked. I had been waiting to see if this MQA thing started with Tidal but I don't want to wait longer so hopeful that any MQAness can be added later by firmware or whatever it's called.


----------



## Topspin70

They just launched the Altair. Basically Aries mini squished into a scaled down vega. Has MQA I think so ya maybe the firmware will come soon.


----------



## Dadracer

The key to MQA to me would be getting it out to as wide an audiophile audience as possible and so I'd have expected a quicker marriage with Tidal. Otherwise if they don't move soon then it will be consigned to the "If only" pages of audio history alongside so many other great ideas.
  
 So here's hoping......
  
 Meantime I should get the Mini at the end of the month (Happy Birthday to me.etc etc) and I will be able to see what the results are.


----------



## Vanquished

So, my iPower is dead and it smells...IFi Audio - this becomes a common issue.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

Vanquished said:
			
		

> .So,
> my iPower is dead and it smells...IFi Audio - this becomes a common issue.




Tell me about it. My idsd seems to be perfect ( except the amp I nothing compared to the ican). 
Seems anything that plugs in is bound to fail.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

UPDATE. On power supply 15v for Special Edition

My dealer has told me IFI is supplying a 15v replacement power supply. Hopefully it will last a long time. 
I purchased a 9v version of the ipower to use as a backup. 

** the underbelly of the ican se was always warm when the 15? Was plugged in. Now with the 9v plugged in it isnt warm. Maybe a good sign!

I stay at 12db gain and volume about 11:00. If you have very demanding headphones or use the ican se on a speaker system....the 15v Would probably be required in my opinion.

Will update when 15v ipower comes in


----------



## Vanquished

The replacement iPower is on its way, very fast response from the german seller. I will report when it's here, now will try the 9v HDD PSU to see if iCan will get warm.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

For those that are interested..

When ifi says the sonic potential of the SE won't be realized withought the 15v, i think that wasn't just engineering talk. 

At first i didnt notice but the 3d effect switch doesnt have nearly the same effect with the 9v ipower. The overal sound is still much better than the idsd micro but lacking presence and body. I only notice it in the mids and lower treble. 

Ill wait for my 15v, hope its a good one, and regret spending money for a 9v ipower


----------



## technobear

The iCAN SE runs in class A mode and therefore will get warm.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

technobear said:


> The iCAN SE runs in class A mode and therefore will get warm.




Would you leave it plugged in and warm indefinitely? Or only plug it in only when you want to use it?


----------



## technobear

dynaudio lvr said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > The iCAN SE runs in class A mode and therefore will get warm.
> ...




It's gonna get warm, not hot. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Vanquished

The new 15v iPower is here, the buzzing is still here when maxed the volume knob, audible with Z7 when the gain is set to +12, no audible buzzing when is set to 0db. Now lets see if the new iPower will die. 
  
 PS - I can hear the buzzing on 0db also, when no music playing.


----------



## Mr Creosote

technobear said:


> The iCAN SE runs in class A mode and therefore will get warm.


 
 As stated by technobear the ican and ican se both run class A. So will run warm and if it doesn't then it isn’t class A.


----------



## Vanquished

With  iPower 15v the iCanSE is wormer than with 9v(HDD PSU).


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

My 15v psu didnt come in yet. I hope that means theyre making a good one, lol. I never heard any buzzing at all from my old one.


----------



## Vanquished

dynaudio lvr said:


> My 15v psu didnt come in yet. I hope that means theyre making a good one, lol. I never heard any buzzing at all from my old one.


 
 When it comes try +24db with sensitive headphones and max the volume without music, please.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

vanquished said:


> When it comes try +24db with sensitive headphones and max the volume without music, please.




Wouldnt that be brain-shattering conditions rather than a normal listening level? 

I have 250ohm cans and I use 12db and about 12:00 on the dial. Maybe i misread your post but it sounds like you are setting up beyond impossible listening conditions to find a hum. This is a $75 psu after all. Audio cables can cost thousands of dollars...

I just want me darn thing to turn on. (I will check for you though


----------



## Vanquished

dynaudio lvr said:


> Wouldnt that be brain-shattering conditions rather than a normal listening level?
> 
> I have 250ohm cans and I use 12db and about 12:00 on the dial. Maybe i misread your post but it sounds like you are setting up beyond impossible listening conditions to find a hum. This is a $75 psu after all. Audio cables can cost thousands of dollars...
> 
> I just want me darn thing to turn on. (I will check for you though


 
 No need to listen at +24db, just it's easy to hear at +24 the buzzing , no music playing, you will blow the headphones and your ears at +24 volume on max with music. I listen my 600ohms dt880 at +12, bun when I know than the buzz is there it irritates me  And it's not a hum, it's buzzzz.


----------



## Shetzu

dadracer said:


> You make some interesting observations some of which parallel my own. I have a Taurus in my main system which is for CD and Vinyl and also has a big tetrode powered amp and I use the HD800S (balanced) with this and the sound is glorious and imaging outstanding. I tried the iCAN SE in this system and it was much better then I expected and worryingly close in performance (compared in single ended mode) I still preferred the Taurus due to its wider and deeper sound stage, but I could see how you could choose the alternative.
> I have an ifi Audio/PC system with an iDSD and iCAN SE and stuff for streaming and this uses my older HD800 and is great fun and actually gets close enough to my main system that it is now my main source of music on a daily basis although perhaps that's also partly due of the ease of use and the near unlimited catalogue of Tidal HiFi.
> It does make me wonder how good the new iCAN Pro will be and that's the biggest worry of all..................


 
 After pushing the seller they finally agreed to upgrade my iCan Standard with the SE model free of cost. I should be getting the Se sometime this week. I have too liked the sound of the Ican as pre amp along with Chord Mojo as my dac and my Hd 800. I think this is a good portable combination in my opinion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Well the iCan Pro should be a great product out of the iFi product line but a bit too expensive at the moment.


----------



## Topspin70

shetzu said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > You make some interesting observations some of which parallel my own. I have a Taurus in my main system which is for CD and Vinyl and also has a big tetrode powered amp and I use the HD800S (balanced) with this and the sound is glorious and imaging outstanding. I tried the iCAN SE in this system and it was much better then I expected and worryingly close in performance (compared in single ended mode) I still preferred the Taurus due to its wider and deeper sound stage, but I could see how you could choose the alternative.
> ...




Do try the SE with the iTube. It's heavenly. And I hope it's what the Pro delivers except more.


----------



## Dadracer

Thanks for your kind recommendation, but I'm not sure about the iTube. Isn't it a valve buffer as opposed to an valve output stage? So I am not sure what that brings. The iCAN Pro will have output valves and so that is likely to have a more profound effect. On the other hand I can always see if i could get an iTube on loan and then I would be able to hear what I think as opposed to just guessing????
  
 It will need to wait though as my next item is soon to arrive in the form of an Auralic Aries Mini to see if that can reduce some of the "issues" inherent in streaming from a laptop and give a clearer sound path.


----------



## Topspin70

dadracer said:


> Thanks for your kind recommendation, but I'm not sure about the iTube. Isn't it a valve buffer as opposed to an valve output stage? So I am not sure what that brings. The iCAN Pro will have output valves and so that is likely to have a more profound effect. On the other hand I can always see if i could get an iTube on loan and then I would be able to hear what I think as opposed to just guessing????
> 
> It will need to wait though as my next item is soon to arrive in the form of an Auralic Aries Mini to see if that can reduce some of the "issues" inherent in streaming from a laptop and give a clearer sound path.




Yes the iTube is a buffer but the effect is quite noticeable to me in terms of timbre, body and depth of soundstage. I bought it used and kinda for fun but now I realise I can't use the SE without it. But you are right, output valves would probably be even better so you are making me drool for the Pro even more. 

I'm sure your incoming Aries will make a nice difference. I was planning on replacing my MAC with a server until I read about the Pro so my wallet is a battlefield now. Which toy wins remains to be seen.


----------



## Dadracer

topspin70 said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your kind recommendation, but I'm not sure about the iTube. Isn't it a valve buffer as opposed to an valve output stage? So I am not sure what that brings. The iCAN Pro will have output valves and so that is likely to have a more profound effect. On the other hand I can always see if i could get an iTube on loan and then I would be able to hear what I think as opposed to just guessing????
> ...


 
 You have convinced me to give it a try, but it will just have to go to the back of the queue right now after the Aries Mini, iPower,Dragonfly Black (now that you can use these with an iPhone and so I dont need to buy a DAP) and Meze 99 Classic headphones..........I only hope my pocket money goes up now that its a new financial year!!!!


----------



## Topspin70

dadracer said:


> topspin70 said:
> 
> 
> > dadracer said:
> ...




Try to use an iPower with the iTube. It makes a difference. Sorry to add to your long list of toys but I see you already planned to get one. But at least u have an order to your purchases. I just go with whatever impresses me most at the moment. Which is a lot of things given the rate ifi and other brands are churning out new stuff these days. My poor wallet.


----------



## Shetzu

topspin70 said:


> Do try the SE with the iTube. It's heavenly. And I hope it's what the Pro delivers except more.


 
 Some say  Tube amps are better with HD 800. I intend to either get the Elise from Feliks Audio or get the Ray Samuels Raptor.


----------



## Dadracer

I am not sure it is as simple as that. I have 2 headphone amps and they are both solid state but more importantly class A. I also have a main stereo integrated amp which is both valve and also class A. I haven't been afflicted by the so called unlistenable HD800 6KHz spike although I also have the HD800S and love them in balanced mode a fraction above the HD800.
  
 So, I wonder if it is class A headphone amps with their even order harmonics that work best with the HD800 family and not necessarily valves over solid state???
  
 In any event the iCAN SE paired with the HD800 is a truly delightful combination and I'm not sure how you could better this for the same money with alternative components.


----------



## Shetzu

dadracer said:


> I am not sure it is as simple as that. I have 2 headphone amps and they are both solid state but more importantly class A. I also have a main stereo integrated amp which is both valve and also class A. I haven't been afflicted by the so called unlistenable HD800 6KHz spike although I also have the HD800S and love them in balanced mode a fraction above the HD800.
> 
> So, I wonder if it is class A headphone amps with their even order harmonics that work best with the HD800 family and not necessarily valves over solid state???
> 
> In any event the iCAN SE paired with the HD800 is a truly delightful combination and I'm not sure how you could better this for the same money with alternative components.


 
 I will take your advice. My going for Tube amp is a long term though haha. I am expecting my iCan SE today to be delivered. I tested my Standard Ican Micro with Mojo & Hd 800 and it sounded wonderful and sweet. So I guess the SE will add more balance and delight like you said. I agree I too have not been affected by the 6KHz spike so far.
 I guess it depends upon individual to individual listening .


----------



## Vanquished

Five days, guys and the replacement 15v iPower burned...What's wrong with this? In the same power strip are connected my ext. 4TB HDD with 9v PSU, my computer, my LED monitor. My old Aune T1 worked more than two years with no problems in the same power strip...


----------



## Topspin70

vanquished said:


> Five days, guys and the replacement 15v iPower burned...What's wrong with this? In the same power strip are connected my ext. 4TB HDD with 9v PSU, my computer, my LED monitor. My old Aune T1 worked more than two years with no problems in the same power strip...


 

 I'm afraid I just joined your club. Mine just burned out too. Doesn't look like it's your power strip. It's the iPower. Contacting Tech support. Will give updates soon.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

Lol, we're all screwed. Eventually all the 15v psu's will die. Im still waiting for my 15v replacement to come in....but for what? It will die too. 

Ive been running off a 9v ipower i actualy bought to tide me over but it isnt the same 

The SE truly is something amazing....but im afraid it's not meant to be. After a full year warranty is up, we will have to actually pay for more 15v ipowers


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

On a more positive note..here's another thread about failed ipowers. Some interesting information.

http://www.goodmovierental.com/t/761310/ifi-audio-ipower-universal-ultra-low-noise-ac-dc-adapter/120.


----------



## Vanquished

IFi Audio are quiet about this case...


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

I noticed they stop piping up around here...


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

Update:

For those with wonderfully working ican SE's this topic must be annoying. 

For the rest of us.. IFI has contacted me and have acknowdeldged an issue with some of the 15v ipowers. For me this is enough. Having some support in case this happens again is a big relief. Hopefully get my ipower this week and go back to that happy place between my ears!


----------



## Vanquished

dynaudio lvr said:


> Update:
> 
> For those with wonderfully working ican SE's this topic must be annoying.
> 
> For the rest of us.. IFI has contacted me and have acknowdeldged an issue with some of the 15v ipowers. For me this is enough. Having some support in case this happens again is a big relief. Hopefully get my ipower this week and go back to that happy place between my ears!


 
 I will send my two faulty iPower's to Germany (I bought SE from Germany, no iFi audio seller in Bulgaria) and they will send me a new one...number 3. Hope number 3 will be a lucky, working number.


----------



## Solarium

I'm debating to get the iCAN SE for my HD800. I already have the iDSD Micro and as well the bottlehead crack + speedball w/ TS5998 and CBS/Hytron 5814A, but still curious how much solid state can get with the HD800. Will I find the iCAN SE to be a worthy investment even having those amps already? How does it compare to the Liquid Carbon using single ended output?


----------



## Dadracer

solarium said:


> I'm debating to get the iCAN SE for my HD800. I already have the iDSD Micro and as well the bottlehead crack + speedball w/ TS5998 and CBS/Hytron 5814A, but still curious how much solid state can get with the HD800. Will I find the iCAN SE to be a worthy investment even having those amps already? How does it compare to the Liquid Carbon using single ended output?



I have an iDSD stack with iUSB and iCAN SE which I now use with HD800s and it is a highly compelling system. The SE adds more than I expected over the amp in the iDSD. I can't tell you how it performs against the other amp you mention but at the very least I would suggest you compare them.


----------



## iFi audio

dynaudio lvr said:


> Update:
> 
> For those with wonderfully working ican SE's this topic must be annoying.
> 
> For the rest of us.. IFI has contacted me and have acknowdeldged an issue with some of the 15v ipowers. For me this is enough. Having some support in case this happens again is a big relief. Hopefully get my ipower this week and go back to that happy place between my ears!


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The nano iCAN here uses the 9v iPOWER.
  
 The micro iCAN SE uses a 15v iPOWER. Some of these saw over zealous application of silicone which covered a resistor and reduced its cooling abilities. As a result, some of these cease to work. For anyone who has this, they have opened a support ticket and we have sent replacements out!


----------



## Topspin70

I got my iPower replacement despite the team being busy at the Munich show. Complete with follow up mail and tracking details etc. TOP notch support. Replacement is working fine and as far as my IR thermometer can attest, temperature seems to be under control not like the earlier faulty version.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

I got my replacement ipower this week. Wow! I had forgotten what that sweet sound was like. 
It looks like it is simply my ipower refurbished (which is fine of course)
The sound is perfect but i notice the warmth may be a touch toned down. The ican definitely gets less warm compared to before. 

Anyway, thanks to ifi and i hope the unit keeps plugging away for years.


----------



## iFi audio

dynaudio lvr said:


> I got my replacement ipower this week. Wow! I had forgotten what that sweet sound was like.
> It looks like it is simply my ipower refurbished (which is fine of course)
> The sound is perfect but i notice the warmth may be a touch toned down. The ican definitely gets less warm compared to before.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to ifi and i hope the unit keeps plugging away for years.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The iPOWER is sonically-sealed. Not serviceable!
  
 Yes, you can leave it connected and powered.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## iFi audio

topspin70 said:


> I got my iPower replacement despite the team being busy at the Munich show. Complete with follow up mail and tracking details etc. TOP notch support. Replacement is working fine and as far as my IR thermometer can attest, temperature seems to be under control not like the earlier faulty version.


 
  
 Yes, we slapped the hand of the over zealous silicone applicator!


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

Just got my amp today, wow very powerful amp really,, im use it with Hifiman HE-500 and using the DAC in LG V10, really cant go over 12:00 clock but if you rise the db
 Thank you Head-Fi
  
 Great job IFI


----------



## LajostheHun

[quote name="Solarium" url="/t/654405/ How does it compare to the Liquid Carbon using single ended output?
[/quote]
No comparison at all, the Ican is superior in every way. The LC is a wimp using its SE output, I'm not even sure why they even have SE connections at all, as they were designed as a full on balanced amp, and the only way I would recommend using it.


----------



## UnknownPlan

Since I couldn't find a more active thread for iCan I'll just add this here and wait for an answer 

 When I switch on 1st or 3rd gain switch, can clearly hear my right channel louder than the left. Oddly the even numbers, 2 and 4 switches sounds full on both channels. I read somewhere that this is common for Class A amps. is that the case or is my iCan somehow defective?


----------



## Vanquished

unknownplan said:


> Since I couldn't find a more active thread for iCan I'll just add this here and wait for an answer
> 
> When I switch on 1st or 3rd gain switch, can clearly hear my right channel louder than the left. Oddly the even numbers, 2 and 4 switches sounds full on both channels. I read somewhere that this is common for Class A amps. is that the case or is my iCan somehow defective?


 
 You should switch 1&2 or all dips, not 1&3. 1&3 is only right channel.


----------



## UnknownPlan

vanquished said:


> You should switch 1&2 or all dips, not 1&3. 1&3 is only right channel.


 


 OMG I feel stupid now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Thank you for this!


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

After enjoying 3 month with the amp, the 3d stopped working donno what happens, unfortunately i live in Egypt so i cant send it to USA it will cost many $,any idea ?


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

Problem was in 1/4 adapter, i was hearing mono sound the 3d working perfectly now.
  
 Thx


----------



## Oistein

Thinking about getting the Jotunheim or the Ifi iCan SE, any comparisons between them? Might end up getting both to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Tomasz2D

iCan standard vs. iCan SE - gain set to 0dB on both and volume dial on 9 o'clock on both. Will SE be much louder than standard?


----------



## Vanquished

tomasz2d said:


> iCan standard vs. iCan SE - gain set to 0dB on both and volume dial on 9 o'clock on both. Will SE be much louder than standard?


 
 I think the differences will be in the other gain modes - iCan has +10db and +20db, iCan Se has +12db and +24db.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

Update on Ipower 15v failure issue for SE version

After four months with my replacement ipower im happy to say the issue is fixed and the 15v works great and doesnt fail.

It seems the issue was that the old 15v ipower was rated at 1.5amp and the working one is 1.2amp. (Silicone?) 

Beautiful sound!


----------



## FiGuY1017

Wow new owner of the SE her fantastic sounding amp but at high gain with my he560 I'm able to go to 12 o'clock is this thing being properly powered or I have a bust i power adapter :/?


----------



## ufospls2

Hi Guys,
  
 I have been using my iFi iCAN Micro SE for a couple weeks now. I have a problem, and I have no clue how to solve it, as I can't figure out which component is causing the problem. I THINK it is my computer, but I'm not sure. I am feeding the iCAN with a Chord Mojo, and when it was plugged in via USB to my Macbook Pro there was a very loud buzz/hum from 8 o'clock to 10'oclock on the volume knob. I then began connecting the Mojo to my Macbook Pro via Optical, and the buzz/hum went away. All is fine, or so I thought.
  
 Now, I am getting electrical shocks when I touch the case of the iCAN, shocks when I touch the Mojo, and shocks from the Metal connectors on my headphones, when the headphones are plugged into the iFi. Also, if I plug the Mojo in via USB, you can see little sparks at the usb port as you plug it in, which makes me THINK it is my Macbook Pro that is the problem. This all happens whether or not the Macbook Pro is plugged in, or not plugged in, it makes no difference. The Mojo is battery powered, so I'm guessing it is not the Mojo, but I'm not sure. 
  
 I am going to cross post this in a couple threads, as I have no clue which component is causing the problem, and I don't want to fry my gear. Any help would be appreciated, I'm not an electrical engineer, and I'm so confused as to what is going on. 
  
 Note: The Macbook Pro, when plugged in, is using a 3 prong magsafe adapter. The iFi is plugged in via a 3 prong iPOWER.


----------



## iFi audio

ufospls2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been using my iFi iCAN Micro SE for a couple weeks now. I have a problem, and I have no clue how to solve it, as I can't figure out which component is causing the problem. I THINK it is my computer, but I'm not sure. I am feeding the iCAN with a Chord Mojo, and when it was plugged in via USB to my Macbook Pro there was a very loud buzz/hum from 8 o'clock to 10'oclock on the volume knob. I then began connecting the Mojo to my Macbook Pro via Optical, and the buzz/hum went away. All is fine, or so I thought.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a missing earth case right there.


----------



## dannybgoode

I'm finally getting back into enjoying my SE. First power supply failed and was replaced by the retailer without a fuss (although they said I was the first person who it had happened to-don't believe that for a second!!).

Inevitably the replacement failed also so I just binned that and am currently using a suitably terminated 12V laptop style supply which works brilliantly. No noticeable difference in sound at all. 

Shame the 15v supplies keep failing but I'm happy with my fix. 

I fell in love with the ifi sound with this normal iCan Micro and the SE is the same but more so. I also have the iDac 2 and iUSB 3 and the combination is outstanding.

Just running in a pair of Beyerdynamic T1 gen 2's and they sound sublime .

Seriously tempted by an iCan Pro-will have to see how the budget looks on a couple of months.


----------



## Vartan

*iCAN on my desk*


----------



## dannybgoode

Following on from my post above-top marks to ifi-they got straight in touch and sent me a replacement power supply. No fuss and really want expecting it!

Does it make a difference? In a word yes, a big one. With the ifi unit everything is more open with greater separation between the layers of music, the background is darker and there is more control. 

I didn't think there'd be much in it but the step up in SQ is immediate and obvious.


----------



## Dynaudio lvr

dannybgoode said:


> I'm finally getting back into enjoying my SE. First power supply failed and was replaced by the retailer without a fuss (although they said I was the first person who it had happened to-don't believe that for a second!!).
> 
> Inevitably the replacement failed also so I just binned that and am currently using a suitably terminated 12V laptop style supply which works brilliantly. No noticeable difference in sound at all.
> 
> ...



The problem is that IFI keeps replacing the power supply with the same faulty design. Maybe an issue with distributors.
The original faulty design was 15v at 1.5 amp. This is no good and they overheat and die.
After two replacements I finally got the right one which is 15v at 1.2 amps. It's worked for over 8 months.

So...If you get a replacement that is still 1.5amp then you will undoubtedly have the same issue.

If IFI had admitted this problem then distributors could properly check that they aren't just sending out another crappy ipower.
I think this situation would have gone smoother if IFI had acknowledged that the amp draw was too high instead of the pretend "too much silicone issue". Then vendors and suppliers could read the rating sticker on the ipower and make sure it is 1.2 amps.

P.s. I still have one of the original faulty ipowers so I know this to be true


----------



## dannybgoode

Fair play to ifi they pm'd me when they read my post and sent me a v1.7 1.2A power supply straight out so I now have a fully working SE. 

Couldn't ask for more - great service...


----------



## jaco61

I`m using the ICan v2 since one week and I am really pleased
 Actually they bring live, sparkle and punch to a 18 year old AKG K401 - wow!!
 Rarely I use the bass extension on dot 1 - the 401s has a nice bottom end 
  
 Amazing amp this little beauty - still not burned in (if the 400h + is the mark   100hours ++ now and no idea what can be better at the moment
 As I am from Vienna/Austria and my likes tends to more dry and crystal open space sound I ordered a AKG K702 - I couldnt resist to a street price of 158 € - think this cans will suit well too. 
  
 ....
  
 After some days burn in and listening now with my new AKG K702 via the IFI Ican micro (non SE) I can highly recommend this pairing - simply wonderful!


----------



## twiceboss

NEED HELP! okay im trying to find to pair my iDSD BL with iCan for a warmer sound to be paired with my HD800. SA or SE? any reasons for the choice? THANKS!


----------



## emjen

Stupide question, probably. But as a desktop amp, Will this be able to run speakers as well?

I Just bought the schiit MM2 Uber stack for this though, but i am still interested in a second hand ican ofi can find one.


----------



## technobear

emjen said:


> Stupide question, probably. But as a desktop amp, Will this be able to run speakers as well?



No.


----------



## twiceboss

guys, any idea to reduce the background noise of this amp?


----------



## twiceboss

the noise is still there even with a song played


----------



## technobear

twiceboss said:


> the noise is still there even with a song played



The amp doesn't have any background noise. It's something else. Earth loop? Missing earth?


----------



## twiceboss

technobear said:


> The amp doesn't have any background noise. It's something else. Earth loop? Missing earth?


What do u mean by earth loop?


----------



## iFi audio (Jun 13, 2017)

twiceboss said:


> What do u mean by earth loop?



You may want to peruse this small troubleshooting guide for system noise:

http://ifi-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/data/Why does my audio system hum_.pdf

It describes both earth loops and missing earth situations and how to resolve them. While multiple commercial and reasonably affordable solutions exist for earth loops, until recently "missing earth" was not a common problem and hence no affordable solution existed.


 

We have lately introduced a small accessory that can be used to help in situation where a system exhibits noise because it is mains powered but contains no earth connection.

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-groundhog/

The above may help your understanding your problem and provide solutions.


----------



## FiGuY1017

iFi audio said:


> You may want to peruse this small troubleshooting guide for system noise:
> 
> http://ifi-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/data/Why does my audio system hum_.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## FiGuY1017

Do you mean no ground?(outlets aren't grounded?)


----------



## CoCostanza

Hello.
I got this amp last week and I dont know, does it have a very bad synergy with LCD-2? The sound is not that harsh ( it is from time to time) but its so bright and shouty It gives me headache after 5 minutes of listening. And its also kind of dry and flat, nothing of that warmness and smoothness that I read about.
I really wanted to like it because of its 4w power.
Dac im using with it is Chord Mojo.


----------



## iFi audio

CoCostanza said:


> Hello.
> I got this amp last week and I dont know, does it have a very bad synergy with LCD-2? The sound is not that harsh ( it is from time to time) but its so bright and shouty It gives me headache after 5 minutes of listening. And its also kind of dry and flat, nothing of that warmness and smoothness that I read about.
> I really wanted to like it because of its 4w power.
> Dac im using with it is Chord Mojo.



Hmm, your description doesn't fit the product. 

Please feel free to shoot us a message here: http://support.ifi-audio.com

Our staff might be able to help you out or at least guide you in the right direction.


----------



## iFi audio

Folks...

*IFA 2018 *
*...it's almost here!*



 

*When?*
The 31st Aug - 5 Sept 2018!

*The place?*
Berlin!

*Where exactly?*
Hall 1.2, stand 206, WOD Audio (iFi's German distributor)

You'll have a chance to preview our EISA award winner - xDSD! Our two lovely girls - *Victoria* and *Sarah *- will be there supported by *Thorsten Loesch* himself.

If you'll attend, please visit us!


----------



## technobear

CoCostanza said:


> Hello.
> I got this amp last week and I dont know, does it have a very bad synergy with LCD-2? The sound is not that harsh ( it is from time to time) but its so bright and shouty It gives me headache after 5 minutes of listening. And its also kind of dry and flat, nothing of that warmness and smoothness that I read about.
> I really wanted to like it because of its 4w power.
> Dac im using with it is Chord Mojo.


Is it brand new?

Assuming you are talking about micro iCAN SE, I found it took more than 200 hours before signs of greatness emerged.

It took 300 hours for a new SE to catch up with my well used micro iCAN.

Brightness can occur with the 3D engaged but one just uses the XBASS to balance it out.


----------



## CoCostanza (Aug 21, 2018)

technobear said:


> Is it brand new?
> 
> Assuming you are talking about micro iCAN SE, I found it took more than 200 hours before signs of greatness emerged.
> 
> ...


 Yes it is. So far burn in time is 120 h. I read here that it could take even 400 h before it sounded right.
But could burn in change the sound that much? Going from bright to warm/dark?
 Im thinking maybe its me. Maybe I was expecting a different sound signature and now that its something else I automatically get dissapointed. I read alot about that smooth tube a like sound. And yeah I played around with those settings. 3D sound is cool but makes it even more hasrh sounding. Xbass one dot doesnt do much. 2 dots, the bass is good quality and not boomy but it steals the show. Bass becomes the main focus, too much. And voices are still really shouty.
I wanted a lush lush very dark smokey romantic sound. Lean good bass but still in the background. Thats why I got the LCD-2.
So maybe thats why this sound super bright to me when in fact they are not.
Anyway I am burning in them now as we speak. Im gonna give it another go in 2 weeks to see whats what.


----------



## CoCostanza

iFi audio said:


> Hmm, your description doesn't fit the product.
> 
> Please feel free to shoot us a message here: http://support.ifi-audio.com
> 
> Our staff might be able to help you out or at least guide you in the right direction.


Oh thank you for responding!
Maybe its too early to make a judgement. Im gonna let them burn in for 400 hrs.


----------



## technobear

CoCostanza said:


> Yes it is. So far burn in time is 120 h. I read here that it could take even 400 h before it sounded right.
> But could burn in change the sound that much? Going from bright to warm/dark?...


It's never going to sound 'dark'. Kit which sounds dark is coloured. The iCAN is not coloured. It is flat, clean and has great timing/musicality and good instrument separation. Much depends on the source though.

What are you feeding it with?

Harshness in = harshness out

'lush, lush, dark, smoky, romantic' will be heard if they in the recording but if you want to hear that all the time with all your music you will need a very different amp - probably a valve (tube) model and one that is specifically designed to make everything sound that way.


----------



## CoCostanza

technobear said:


> It's never going to sound 'dark'. Kit which sounds dark is coloured. The iCAN is not coloured. It is flat, clean and has great timing/musicality and good instrument separation. Much depends on the source though.
> 
> What are you feeding it with?
> 
> ...


 If its not coloured what is all that tube talking about?
Onkyo dp-x1a —> Chord Mojo —> Ifi ican se —> Lcd-2
 The thing is I also have Fiio e12a and this has that sound Im looking for. Im always going back to it no matter what amp I try. It has such a unique sound, I just wish it had 4w of power. Love that feeling of have a lot of power too.
I always loved amps with personality rather than measuring good.
So it can be done without tubes.

What was the biggest change after it was fully burned? And did it come gardually or suddenly?


----------



## technobear

CoCostanza said:


> What was the biggest change after it was fully burned? And did it come gardually or suddenly?


After the first 200 hours, during which I find most pieces undergo 'growing pains' and sound quite strange and even bad at times, after that it's all about smoothness, detail, resolution, separation - the stuff that separates the great from the ordinary.

Maybe worth pointing out that most kit sounds better after it's been playing for a half hour or so and can sound a bit bland from cold.

As for what the FiiO e12a is doing, well I have never listened to one so I can't imagine but it does sound like it's trying to achieve a specific sound and may well be colouring everything that it played through it.

On the subject of tube amps, I am a bit scathing having heard a few and owned a good one and experienced tube-rolling first hand. In my opinion a good tube amp sounds just like a solid state amp, clean, clear, detailed, musical, but without the harshness and grain that can afflict solid state designs to varying degrees. Any valve amp that sounds syrupy or golden or euphonic or dark or romantic is simply a poor design or using poor tubes in my opinion (or the designer intended it to sound that way - it happens).

I'm sure someone will be along in a few microseconds to take issue with that statement but that is my experience and my opinion. I like solid state amps that are based on tube circuits and generally use FETs of one sort or another. Not a hard and fast rule but they tend to sound more musical to me - but there are exceptions although they are generally costly.

But that's enough rambling from me. I probably haven't helped at all here. Never mind. If you love the FiiO then keep enjoying it and forget the rest.


----------



## Khefeer

Hi, this is a bit of a long shot - but I got an iCan with the iPower power adapter with a US plug only - is there by chance anyone out there who has the EU plug accessory and would be willing to part with it? It seems it can't be ordered separately.

Posting this in other threads with potential iPower owners - apologies if it's spammy.

Thank you!


----------

